# My Project Log:



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

*[Project Log] Pinnacle 24*

Well, I thought about it, and thought about it. I didn't do a case log for my Cosmos water cooling, so Why not with this HUGE build? So, without Further a due..

*
Qan[T]*


For this Project Log, I'll be using the following



Mountain Mod Pinnacle 24 Case
Black Ice SR1 480 rad. Black Ice Sr1 280 rad
(4)Scythe G. Typhoon Fans (rad) (5) Thermalright 140mm fans (2 on Rad)
Primo-Chill Tubing
Swiftec M655 with Koolance Pump/res combo
Black Bitspower Barbs
Koolance CPU360
And more little goodies to make it all look GOOD!

What's going in it.

Intel i7 870 
Msi Big Bang Trinergy
4gb 2200mhz Gskill PiS
2 5870's
Blu-Ray Burner
Silverstone ST-P 1000wPSU
Gskill Phoenix 100gb SSD Sandforce Drive. 3tb Storage in NAS


Now get to the nitty gritty! 

The Mountain Mod's is one of the most famous CYO (create your own) case makers around. With a lot of abilities to Make any case you own, a work of art. Just one little catch. Pricey As FLOP!! But, hey.. If I am going to go all out, why not Grab one of the best as well? So, I picked up the Pinnacle 24 case. 

For the Pinnacle 24 case, I went with the (Black Mirrored Powder Coat) paint job with a Quad HW Top. The case came very well made, and shipped. Came in 2 boxes, and everything was plastic wrapped, then wrapped together again. But, it took me 30 some mins to unwrap it all! 


















There as you can see is all the parts that came with it. As well as two buttons for the front panel. I can say it is quite nice to see the bottoms as they where. I all ready have a self made, (thanks RM!) switch box, so I won't be using them on this. So, gotta find something that I can fill those two spots.. Lol.

The case wasn't that hard to put together. Yes, as myself being a man, I said Flop the on-line instructions. It's a very easy build to do since hell, if you know your way around building things, there isn't anything _hard_ about it. So, building it took around 2 hours to do. Would of took less but, I stopped to take pictures, and texted it up with JRracin.

I think the best thing about the case, is the Mobo tray that is added to the case. 






It's not like the picture that is shown at MM, but I'm very happy with it since it has the Cut on the Mobo for the bracket of the CPU, and better ventilation.

I say it for the fact that it really makes the case "step out" as being a "box"... But, I do have to say that the case is a case for Modular PSu's only.. Unless you want to rewire the PSU to need only what is needed.. Hiding wires looks like a PITA.. I don't really know since I still need the water set-up before I can do any more.. But, that doesn't stop me from building the case











Bay drive, and the "Patented" 120mm fan hdd rack






Now, even though I don't have all the parts together, why not set up a Mock set-up??? I mean, I do have things "laying" around.. 

So, here it is with the following

Cooler Master 750w Real Power
Maximus/Rampage Formula Mobo
Heat Killer Ver. 3 LT
LG DVD burner
Seagate 1.5tb drive
















As you can see the cut is a nice touch to the Mobo tray. It allows for better access for the CPU bracket systems that are out there, Also push pin methods, and ventilation. Plus, if you look at the bottom right of the back of the mobo tray, is the cuts for Slots of the mobo. Very nicely done, but unless you've used those slots a few times.. It's a PITA to use.. Gotta force it.. Made me feel like.. Well, you know... 















   Oops... I didn't notice till now, I had the side panel upside down... lol.. Gotta remember to not do that the next time! 






Now, as you can see from the last picture I posted. It has a good amount of room between the side panel and mobo tray.. But, unless it's Modular... Not a great looking for cable management. IMO at lease.. 


Well, that's all I have done for now.. I'll have more coming in the next few weeks. I now gotta order more of my stuff, and try to find time to do it once it all comes in... Work is 90% of my life, and may have 1 day off a week.. So, Blah.. lol

I do have to thank those who I have bought stuff from to get this stuff going. Fit's and Cyberdruid from here I give a big thanks to. But, there is one I really have to give the thanks to.... 

My Sock loving dog Holly

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090516/DSCN1562210.jpg

Every man needs to have a....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

*Links for Major updates*

Here is a fast track to the Updates I did to this log.

Will be done after System is running


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

*Links for Items bought in this build*

Here will be the links for everything I've bought/used in this project.


Will  be done once the system is up and running


----------



## LittleLizard (May 17, 2009)

i like that black


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, the Powder Coated Black is nice, but mirrored is FTW! Just gotta steal a box of gloved from work! So, when I work on it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

very nice CS, you'll have some cleaning to do once you are done.  Fingerprint heaven 


can't wait to see it finished dude


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice CS, you'll have some cleaning to do once you are done.  Fingerprint heaven
> 
> 
> can't wait to see it finished dude



Oh yeah, I have some "polishing" to do! lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

Lookin good so far....that's a heavy duty steel case boyee!!

I hear what your sayin' bout work CS...I'm the same way....the only day I don't work is payday...lol....need $$$$


----------



## BrooksyX (May 17, 2009)

Nice. Looks like a pretty sweet project! That case is awesome!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

The case is Aluminum.. So, really even better since it won't weight as much as the cosmos case when I get done putting everything in it.. 

Man, eve waking up to see it makes me want to do somethign to it.. lol.. The thing that blows it it's going to take 9 fans to fully fan it... so, that means I gotta get 10 since I'll have one on the video cards... But, if I want push and pull its 14... Grrrr... Good thing Jab-tech has pricing plans on multiple item buys!


----------



## icon1 (May 17, 2009)

oh love that MM Pinnacle case..

this build is looking good.. subscribed


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Now, it doesn't come with bay covers. So, I have to buy one (or two), from MM.. I tested the cosmos bay covers, and there is a gab at the top... So, go with MM on that.. Why not right!? lol.. Well, I'm thinking of doing this and getting a etching.. Just gotta think of what to do with it... I'm thinking of 







or






or






or





Just the wolf crest on this one


Or

The Cross Shaped scar 





IT will all be done in White Etching, so I'll make sure to go into Photoshop and fix it.  Just gotta find which one to use.. That way I can get it back with-in the time I'm wanting to build.


So, which one? 


Also, thinking of window etching on the case window.. I have window pictures of each one I've shown.. To me, I'm torn between both the Gundam one (first picture shown), and Kenshin one (crossed shaped scar)... Then, Final Fantasy VII is my favorite game... so it's blah... I think I should make a separate thread just for poll on etching.. lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 17, 2009)

GITS = win


----------



## _jM (May 17, 2009)

Nice case CS!! That thing is fucking huge compared to the Cosmos.. and I thought the Cosmos was a beast as is.. but seriously that case is a monster. I bet my 4yr old could use that as a fort! I can't wait to see what you have planned  Oh and I like the last 2 pix.

You need to get something for those finger prints all over that case. Oh and I want some of those cookies on your table!

Subbed~


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Man, My dog would love to live in it, if i'd let her! She steals anything that has my sent.. lol. 

Finger prints will be my mo, for this build!  The last pictures I'll go and "polish" it.. lol.. Jr never sent me my cookies... So I had to buy some! lol


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2009)

I was going to say...fingerprints show on that shiney powdercoat BIGtime. 

I like the HDD rack idea...why didn't I think of that.

The HK is a sweet looking block.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I was going to say...fingerprints show on that shiney powdercoat BIGtime.
> 
> I like the HDD rack idea...why didn't I think of that.
> 
> The HK is a sweet looking block.



My finger prints will be "FAMOUS" lol... 

The hdd rack may not be there.. I'll have to see. I need to buy holders for hdd's in bay drives for it all. Then go and see if I can do it all different ways.. Cable management is a must on this case!  

Yeah, I gotta thanks fits on that HK. It's a PITA to find that anywhere...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

Regarding the etching CS, go with some that has more sentimental value than anything else. Oh and I did make you cookies ....

But I got hungry and ate them.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Regarding the etching CS, go with some that has more sentimental value than anything else. Oh and I did make you cookies ....
> 
> But I got hungry and ate them.



Yeah, I'm really leaning towards the Sentimental value... Kenshin and the wolf crest is my biggest thought on it.. 

for Kenshin it would be the Cross shaped scar on the front panel, then 






for the window... 

The final fantasy one would be the wolf on the front, then 






but, no Final Fantasy at the bottom...

But, if I stick with the system name.. I got the Gundam 00 crest, then






That last picture is SWEEEEEt! So, it a really hard thing! I can finish the etching of the others if I decide to do them.. Just that last one really stuck at me! What can I say.. I love anime!


 you still should of made more!!! Grrr! Cookies are the best! well... Smoothies are da BOMB!


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

O O ooOO OOooOOOOooo I'm liking already!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Well, I believe I'll take the extra step and go UV blue molex connectors.. Not that bad on pricing, and should throw a nice black and blue to the case more then it is... Just gotta get thinking on the front bay... So I can buy it and throw him the e mail on the picture..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I believe I'll take the extra step and go UV blue molex connectors.. Not that bad on pricing, and should throw a nice black and blue to the case more then it is... Just gotta get thinking on the front bay... So I can buy it and throw him the e mail on the picture..



i didnt even know that existed.  Thats awesome, should look nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i didnt even know that existed.  Thats awesome, should look nice.



Yeah, there around. A.C. Ryan does it. http://www.jab-tech.com/Power-Supply-Mods-c-341.html

That's the cheapest i've found them so far. But probably go to Performance PCs.. I know their's is A.C. Ryan http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_188


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, there around. A.C. Ryan does it. http://www.jab-tech.com/Power-Supply-Mods-c-341.html
> 
> That's the cheapest i've found them so far. But probably go to Performance PCs.. I know their's is A.C. Ryan http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_188



thats cool, Performance PCS is great at little things like that.  AC Ryan is the s**t when it comes to UV stuff


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta say I do love Performance pc's.. Sidewinder is a great place, but I all ways tend to go there because of less shipping to me, and 3 day is 2 day! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I gotta say I do love Performance pc's.. Sidewinder is a great place, but I all ways tend to go there because of less shipping to me, and 3 day is 2 day! lol



where?  AT sidewinders, or performance PCS?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Performance PC's... their based on the east side of Florida, so going straight across Florida.. lol.. Should be nice for Miami.. there is tax.. but, not as bad as Compusa/Tigerdirect in taxing us over the internet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Performance PC's... their based on the east side of Florida, so going straight across Florida.. lol.. Should be nice for Miami.. there is tax.. but, not as bad as Compusa/Tigerdirect in taxing us over the internet!



yeah performance pcs ground is like order today get it later 

I love them because of that.  But Gary at Sidewinders is theeee man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

So my vote is Astray window + FF Wolf bay cover.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah performance pcs ground is like order today get it later
> 
> I love them because of that.  But Gary at Sidewinders is theeee man!



Yeah, I will say that I've gotten a few things from Sidewinder and the prices are great, and the service is top notch.. just the bad thing... Their popularity makes most things out of stock for quite some time.. grrr.. I mean, yes, it happens at other sites to, but I don't mind spending a few extra bones for going to performance pc's... 



JrRacinFan said:


> So my vote is Astray window + FF Wolfbay cover.




Well, I got a look at it... I think I might go Astray for side, and 







that for front. Mech ftw!


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

Throw a coat of car wax on it, it smells good, will help protect the surface and will help to eliminate the fingerprints...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I will say that I've gotten a few things from Sidewinder and the prices are great, and the service is top notch.. just the bad thing... Their popularity makes most things out of stock for quite some time.. grrr.. I mean, yes, it happens at other sites to, but I don't mind spending a few extra bones for going to performance pc's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro, I had that happen, I emailed Gary, and he had the item, just that the site wasn't updated.  Try sending him a email when you see something out of stock.  Usually he has some laying around.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Throw a coat of car wax on it, it smells good, will help protect the surface and will help to eliminate the fingerprints...




Thanks for that info man! I got some wax laying around!
    Glad to see you here man! I am all ears on the build, along with everyone else!




Chicken Patty said:


> bro, I had that happen, I emailed Gary, and he had the item, just that the site wasn't updated.  Try sending him a email when you see something out of stock.  Usually he has some laying around.



I may e-mail him right now on the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks for that info man! I got some wax laying around!
> Glad to see you here man! I am all ears on the build, along with everyone else!
> 
> 
> ...



k, keep us posted dude!


----------



## MKmods (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks for that info man! I got some wax laying around!
> Glad to see you here man! I am all ears on the build, along with everyone else!



Its fun to watch builds.. Especially with custom cases and dream hardware


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

I just ordered the Bay drive with the etching. Sent the image and should get a e mail in the next few days about it! 15ish bucks for that isn't half bad for it all! Got more screws, and stuff for the build.. Just hurting of the fact to buy the fans! lol.. 9 of them.. lol.. and grills... lol

thanks MK, I all ways love watching people build. Just glad I can give to TPU like this!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 17, 2009)

subscribed!

you should have pm me about this! (don't have that much spare time at the moment to follow new threads....)

Very nice case and choise of components ,man, and from what I can tell you are going to turn this into a "Fantastic" rig...

keep us posted!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> subscribed!
> 
> you should have pm me about this! (don't have that much spare time at the moment to follow new threads....)
> 
> ...





Lol... No one was Pm'ed about it! lol.. Just linked in the PC thread! lol.. Thanks for coming along on the ride man!

About ready to place another order for the PSU connectors and a few other things...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

OMG tzitzibp!! Where u been man?!

@CS

You decide on the water dye/coolant yet? Ive seen the "special res" and I think you should do purple.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> OMG tzitzibp!! Where u been man?!
> 
> @CS
> 
> You decide on the water dye/coolant yet? Ive seen the "special res" and I think you should do purple.



lol.. purple water.. No.. lol.. I've got the clear w/uv blue going on... For reasons on the res.. I should shiv ya on the fact of the talk about that! lol j/k


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

All right, bought the fan's, fan grills, and led's for behind the mobo tray. now, just the water and I'll be ready! Hmm, well, I guess I will be using the two switches that came with the case. One to turn on the mobo lights, the other for the uv lighting.. Still will use the switch box.


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

special res??!! wtf CS you didn't say anything about a "special res" I MUST KNOW.. seriously!! Feed my brain please!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or a simple PM will do)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> special res??!! wtf CS you didn't say anything about a "special res" I MUST KNOW.. seriously!! Feed my brain please!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or a simple PM will do)



yeah thats not nice, I accept PM's as well too!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

I'm sorry.. but no one is going to know the res.. I showed JR a sample of what the guy "was" going to do.. Nothing like it now even from what JR saw.. lol.. But, JM I took your thoughts on your build. I have 3 led (7 leds each) lights to line the mobo at different places.. lol

Now, since I was thinking of getting grabbing this for the hdds.. gotta grab two when I do.. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=71_215&products_id=24068


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

Cool man, Im glad to help. If you need any help or have any question you know how to get a hold of me. Also, Im pretty sure this thing is going to be one sexy beast once all is done. I can't wait! 

(And im not kidding about that res, still awaiting my PM) or atleast a "teaser" would do 


I have 2 sets of  these bad boys and they are bad ass! http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=71_215&products_id=20869


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

those look good JM, how do they mount?


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

They mount to the side of the HDD and you just slid em in a 5.25 bay (witch i think CS should do and loose that HDD rack sn use those fan holes for another rad) the mounts also have thermal tape on the side where the HDD goes. Keeps my Vilociraptor @ sub 30c and quiet as hell. I love em.

I'll take a picture of how mine is so you guys can see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> They mount to the side of the HDD and you just slid em in a 5.25 bay (witch i think CS should do and loose that HDD rack sn use those fan holes for another rad) the mounts also have thermal tape on the side where the HDD goes. Keeps my Vilociraptor @ sub 30c and quiet as hell. I love em.
> 
> I'll take a picture of how mine is so you guys can see.



hmm I really might consider it.     I'll wait for some pics


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2101/11.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/IMG_0284.jpg


hmmmm, very nice indeed.  I am really going to consider these.  CS, you should to bro .  It'll make the build look sweeter I would say.


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

Right now, the VR HDD you see in the pic. is @ 26c  also you see that the fans are moved back further, and it still is cold as hell (for a velociraptor)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the Link JM.. I'm not going to use their hdd mod. I want to have it just throwing air towards the system. Those 280's like to get toasty! lol...

I might grab that.. Price is a killer! lol. Going to be looking around.. Got a lot of things coming in the next few weeks, and gotta get the psu thing going on.. 

As for the res... I'm going to go hunting! Im hunting a Racin' legend!


----------



## DaMulta (May 18, 2009)

I has come to see 5Ghz@!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

That won't happen till this build gets done... Right now you can see 3ghz!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

All right... It's now 11pm, and my wallet is closed for the night!

recap on the day of ordering...

Mountain Mods
Duel Bay drive cover with special etching
Fan screws,
Case screws,
Black PCI slot screws

Jab-tech
10 Scythe 110cfm fans
9 fan covers
3 white led lights

Performance PC
2- 6pin uv blue connectors
4- 8pin uv blue connectors
1- PSU Uv replacement connectors
heat shrink for wiring up the the fans together
3 led uv lights


So, now, here is what I'm thinking. I'm going to use the buttons on the case to turn on and off the leds from the mobo tray. One for white, and the other for uv.. Should make it look nice. Place the UV in the places around the mobo that will show off the tubing, and the connectors..

Well, that's it so far.. more thinking and more doing! can't wait to get it all together! Woot Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right... It's now 11pm, and my wallet is closed for the night!
> 
> recap on the day of ordering...
> 
> ...




man, this is going to be awesome. I  have a feeling this build is going to be very elegant!!  LED's, UV lights.  Its got it all!!


----------



## MKmods (May 18, 2009)

How/where  are you gonna mount the Hdds (how many?)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, this is going to be awesome. I  have a feeling this build is going to be very elegant!!  LED's, UV lights.  Its got it all!!



Thanks. I'm going to try and do it to it! 



MKmods said:


> How/where  are you gonna mount the Hdds (how many?)



I'm going to do throw them in the bay drives. That way I don't have to use but one cord that goes straight there.. as for the hardware to mount them.. Still up in the air. I'll get that when i get my rad and so forth..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, this is going to be awesome. I  have a feeling this build is going to be very elegant!!  LED's, UV lights.  Its got it all!!



Oh yeah! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 18, 2009)

this thread is growing fast...
some sweet hardware involved, always attracts curious modders and Ocers...


btw those  Scythe 110cfm fans will create a wind blast! I only use 6 and at full speed I dry my hair on them!!!


seriously, now, I cannot wait to see the Duel Bay drive cover with special etching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this thread is growing fast...
> some sweet hardware involved, always attracts curious modders and Ocers...
> 
> 
> ...



i got four on my rad.  They do flow pretty darn good


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, 9 of these babies [Scythe Slip streams] will be crazy! 

As for the etching of the bay... All my orders have been shipped out.. So, I threw the owner at Mountain Mods a e mail asking if it got the etching. I sent the picture to their support site like it asked.. Just can't believe it would all be done that fast.. Not, that I don't believe in his work. I just wanna make sure. I love Mountain Mods, and can't wait for it to all come! 

So, I should be that I get everything I ordered by the end of the week. Friday at the latest!

Man, I don't want to take apart the PSU! lol.. But, gotta do it to it! I'll still keep the mock set up in there (hardware wise) that way I can tell what's going on.. But, i'll be throwing the Corsair in the Pinnacle case... I'm running everything at stock on my system because... All I do is web surf and some art.. why have it at 4.2-4.5ghz just for little use? But, once it's ALL in there! Boom!

So, once I get the e mail back talking about the bay etch, i'll go and throw the Order together for the window etching!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Wow, the guy most love me, or is tired of me! lol.. j/k.. Got a e mail from Mountain Mods saying the etching I sent was done... Man, I feel like a kid in that famous toy store in New York!!! You know, when you go into the back room, and see the 1.5 million dollar Monopoly set.. and 750k chess set.. That kid of kid!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2009)

W00t for the etching. Means you will be getting it soon. 

Oh and a small update to my rig while I'm at it: I may be doing some small cable management tomorrow. Damn your build is going to look super sexy CS!


----------



## computertechy (May 19, 2009)

everytime cold storm doesnt post a picture

"GOD KILLS A KITTEN"

LOL 

looking and sounding sexy bro!


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> this thread is growing fast...   I only use 6 and at full speed I dry my hair on them!!!


The thread is growing so fast because CP is a postwhore!!! any thread with CP in it grows like a mug!! ~(no offence CP!)

You can fit your head inside your case?



Cold Storm said:


> Wow, the guy most love me, or is tired of me! lol.. j/k.. Got a e mail from Mountain Mods saying the etching I sent was done... Man, I feel like a kid in that famous toy store in New York!!! You know, when you go into the back room, and see the 1.5 million dollar Monopoly set.. and 750k chess set.. That kid of kid!


I think he's prolly getting tired of you 



computertechy said:


> everytime cold storm doesnt post a picture
> 
> "GOD KILLS A KITTEN"
> 
> LOL



This is true... seen it happen just today.. 

So you better keep on posting MOAR PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Lol... well another "non picture" post!  I'll have the bay cover come tomorrow, along with the psu parts ( they say it's in tampa, but I still think tomorrow!). Then Thursday is the fans.. lol.. 

Off to work I go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

_jM said:


> The thread is growing so fast because CP is a postwhore!!! any thread with CP in it grows like a mug!! ~(no offence CP!)
> 
> You can fit your head inside your case?
> 
> ...



CP or CS???


----------



## computertechy (May 19, 2009)

no cp he means you!

why else would he say cp 3 times then?

think dammit!.............. think! 


cold storm is a noob for having no pictures!.....j/k


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2009)

PIIIIIICTUUUURES


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Damn... I know I am a noob, but man... Gotta hit me like that!? Well, I'll have pictures Both tomorrow and Thursday! lol.. I'm going to order the window from MM come after I see the etching.

 pictures!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 19, 2009)

nice and sleek lookign can't wait to see it done.


....wait a second are those cookies in that pic? are you holding out on teh yogurt with cookies?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

yep, I'm holding out on All the cookies in the JAR! Tis' be mine!


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2009)

I am really interested in how the etching goes for you. I may try it sometime and have no clue where to begin.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I can't wait for my package to get here tomorrow.. bad part is, it probably won't be in till around 6pm est... Grrr...


----------



## computertechy (May 19, 2009)

lol, i love you realy buddy!

u can hassle me for my pics once i start getting my project going

mountain mods is quite behind atm though(about a week)

should be sorted hopefully by the time i order mine


----------



## MKmods (May 19, 2009)

lucky for me its 3PT....Il get to see the picts 3 hours before you


----------



## Asylum (May 19, 2009)

Hey!! Looks like a great build!!
Good luck!!
Im about to start on some mods for mine today also!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

computertechy said:


> no cp he means you!
> 
> why else would he say cp 3 times then?
> 
> ...



haha, why?  I guess this is helping coldstorms build get even more popular!


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

hehe.. I was talking about you patty! you know you love to post = postwhore 

Either way you know i still love ya!

EDIT: CS.. I just added some holes to the mobo tray and cleaned up the case a bit more. Moved my HDD back to the lowest 5.25 bay and re-routed all my wires.. i have to pick up some zip ties and post some pix for you ladies..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Nice one JM! Nice, can't wait to see the pictures in Your PC ATM!!! 

Well, Performance PC's stuff came in today








I got tomorrow off due to the crazy overtime I have, so I getta have some fun tonight!!!


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

give me that jolly rancher!


Hehe.. I'll post some pix soon, Im being mad lazy today.. all this rain makes me want to veg out infront of the tv and watch my new dvd version of X-Men Origins   --- oh..wait.. its not out on dvd?!... hehehe (evil smirk)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, the rain is crazy! But good! we need it!!


Bad man! Bad man! Sit in corner!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

alright CS, now we are cooking dude


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

cooking with shake-n-bake?

ok I guess the 1 picture will do for today.. you better get me some damn pix by tomorrow or me and CP are going to your house and use bruteforce to get those pix posted (and find out your "special" res) heheh

i feel so lazy today.. I musta ate like 2lbs of spaghetti .. mmmm I love balls.. i mean meatballs.. damn it still doesn't sound right lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

_jM said:


> cooking with shake-n-bake?
> 
> ok I guess the 1 picture will do for today.. you better get me some damn pix by tomorrow or me and CP are going to your house and use bruteforce to get those pix posted (and find out your "special" res) heheh
> 
> i feel so lazy today.. I musta ate like 2lbs of spaghetti .. mmmm I love balls.. i mean meatballs.. damn it still doesn't sound right lol





its ok JM, you are lucky to have us.  We understand what you meant


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its ok JM, you are lucky to have us.  We understand what you meant



You are right.. I am a lucky fella! Im sure if that was posted anywhere else it would have gone horrid.... on the other hand I could have edited my post , but im lazy today..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Hey, we all get lazy! It's nature to have at lease one day! Damn, we need to get together, jm & CP!! Gotta talk with Rm & Thought Disorder about it all! Woot! TPU, Florida! In DA HOUSE! 

Well, I just got back from dinner with the "family". Mmm, wish my lady wasn't here now! but, I'm glad she's back! "maybe...." 

I'll have more pictures in a few hours.. I got the 3 uv led's so, I'll be hooking it up to the switch, and throwing it into the case. Do a show all with MORE PICTURES!!! 

Man, tomorrow will be teh bay drive! I am so hyped! I gotta throw the e mail to the guy on the res. See how that's going!

More pictures later! I got waist deep and taken to watch again, so I'll have 4 hours to play! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

_jM said:


> You are right.. I am a lucky fella! Im sure if that was posted anywhere else it would have gone horrid.... on the other hand I could have edited my post , but im lazy today..



i know, but since i knew you werent, thats why I said your were lucky it was us who saw it


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

ohhhh. I forgot to comment on that! lol... mmmm, mmmmm... some chocolate salty balls... Opps... South Park thoughts in my head


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ohhhh. I forgot to comment on that! lol... mmmm, mmmmm... some chocolate salty balls... Opps... South Park thoughts in my head





you guys and your balls :shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you guys and your balls :shadedshu



Big thumbs up! Well, I've heard from girls that... wait... I forgot where I was... PG-13... mmmmm... I like Golf! .. .Wait.. that sounds G.... Pool?.... PG.... Ah.... Think of the Tourist scene from Crank... there you go! PG-13 baby!... damn... oops..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Big thumbs up! Well, I've heard from girls that... wait... I forgot where I was... PG-13... mmmmm... I like Golf! .. .Wait.. that sounds G.... Pool?.... PG.... Ah.... Think of the Tourist scene from Crank... there you go! PG-13 baby!... damn... oops..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

well, I'm done for the day.. lol.. watching Waist Deep again, and I'm going to do swap on the PSU tomorrow, run my 750w in my cosmos till I go into the new case.. I seem to need the Corsair in the Pinnacle to do it all! lol.. So, tomorrow morning I'll be placing it all! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

HEY CS, you have inspired me to do a bit of case modding on my next cruncher, kudos to you.

Darn, now to spend more money   It is going to be my Antec 900


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Glad my "words" can do it to ya! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad my "words" can do it to ya! lol





i have the case laying around.  Just need my buddy to finish swapping out components so I can get the stuff to my house.  It should be nice.  Of course I'll make sure to link ya dude


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

glad to see inspired modders going for it  and having a laugh about it...

@Cold Storm... PICTURES, please!

@Chicken Patty... good luck with the new mod!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

*Update:*

PICTURES!


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

*FINALY!!*

hehe Looking good buddy

cant wait to see it all up and running


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

More stuff... Man, even if the rain isn't coming down here, I just feel like blah... lol 




















Will throw more out tonight, when it's dark. 


Now, it rains!


----------



## phanbuey (May 20, 2009)

S E X


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

more than sex!

its *ORGASMIC*


----------



## tzitzibp (May 20, 2009)

looking good, man! love the etch job!

thanks for the pics.... kind of gives us an idea of what to expect when your new gear come into place! top gun


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

CS its looking great so far bro, starting to look complete.  Just can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

well, you got about two weeks at lease.. lol.. I'll probably order the rad next Thursday... Along with anything else..


----------



## phanbuey (May 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> well, you got about two weeks at lease.. lol.. I'll probably order the rad next Thursday... Along with anything else..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

That reminds me.. I gotta throw a e mail... once I get that.. I'll probably order the rad.. lol


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

CS the etching came out nice bro! Glad to see more pix too !  I see your LEDs are looking great as well.. DAMN THIS RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All i want to do is sleep...eat...fuck...eat some more...sleep....eat..smoke...sleep....oh...did i mention sleep?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, later on I'll do a few more. Tomorrow I get the fans and the UV lights. Just gotta wait for e mails before I go with any more orders..


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

It looks so nice with the gloss black...I have been doing flat black since the beginning, thats gonna change.

Get some slotted PCI covers (helps a lot with airflow)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

Normally I don't even use PCi covers.. lol.. But, might think about using them now.. I've found that the thumb screws that you buy from Mountain Mod work quite well with the cases screw holes. So, I'll probably order another set for stuff like the Removable Mobo tray and the PSU.. That way I don't have to use a flipping hex key to just take out the mobo! lol.. I might still use the hex screws for the side.. I don't know yet.. lol..


Also, I was thinking about it... I almost want to spend for the 3 bay etching one.. cut it to where I can have a "hidden" look to it.. Don't know quite right now if It's worth it..


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

Me neither (I am too cheap to pay for the slotted ones, lol) I figured you used them for the pict...(look cool) Beautiful work so far

Worth it?
after spending that much on the basic case, not to mention the hardware....whats an extra thousand here or there...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Me neither (I am too cheap to pay for the slotted ones, lol) I figured you used them for the pict...(look cool) Beautiful work so far
> 
> Worth it?
> after spending that much on the basic case, not to mention the hardware....whats an extra thousand here or there...



 your right there... It isn't that much for it. I do like the etching a lot! So I may do it. 

As for the slotted ones.. I don't see a point in having slotted ones and not having ones at all.. Just not worth teh extra.. lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about gloss black/piano black is grease smears show up easy on it. My cell phone is piano black and god I'm forever wiping it with my t-shirt!!!

Maybe I should wash my hands more than 20 times a day!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pain.. I wash my hands 20+ times a day due to me being a chef... But, it'll all ways happen! lol.. I'm going to be going to get some car wax and do the case in it. 

But, I'm done for the night.. Nothing really done to teh case. Got the front bay cover, and love it! Then tomorrow I get the fans and Led's from Jab-tech!!!!

some pictures to hold you off on! lol












I don't think I'm going to have the uv light up top.. It's going to be hidden by the psu.. I might throw it on the side of the rad, that way it's glowing down towards the connectors while their on the board...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it's a pain.. I wash my hands 20+ times a day due to me being a chef... But, it'll all ways happen! lol.. I'm going to be going to get some car wax and do the case in it.
> 
> But, I'm done for the night.. Nothing really done to teh case. Got the front bay cover, and love it! Then tomorrow I get the fans and Led's from Jab-tech!!!!
> 
> ...



Nice work Storm!!

Not like I was a whiner for pictures trying to increase my posts for a custom title! Ooops!! Okay, Y'all can through Pentium 100Mhz's at me now.


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2009)

Cold!

You need to go to autozone!

They have NEW ultra thin light strips










I can already see a strip around the board/along the pcb of the video card.....yep yep!


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2009)

Wow CS your tha Shiznit!  I love your case man!


----------



## phanbuey (May 21, 2009)

that case is amazing...


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Cold!
> 
> You need to go to autozone!
> 
> ...



What about that on the pole position mod?  Could be crazy fun!


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2009)

slow it be going

it be going

plan on it to be done by the end of the summer.


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

Lan Party at DaMultas at the end of summer....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

looks good CS, like the lighting.  When you mounting the rad


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

Thanks D, I'll look into it when I go and grab some cheap wax..

As for the rad. I e mailed Sidewinder to see when it would be in, so waiting back for that, and I really am going to wait on buying that until I know about my res also. I don't get another day off til next weekend, so I'll order for it all to be here then.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

Nice case cs,im looking forward to seeing it finished.Are you just putting fans in the front if the rads going on top?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

Thanks tig. Glad to see you have stopped in. 

I'm going just fans in the front for now.. I might go and decide to throw a vga loop in there later on, but right now, just fans, fans, and MORE FANS..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

I've nearly got my li li pc201 finished,just waiting for the rad grill now.I'm getting quite good with my dremel  I'm making a new psu plate that has the psu at the bottom and a 120mm fan above it.I'm using some of them MM hdd plates on the fan for my hdds.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

damn that case is sexy. makes my case seem so inadequate. hmm may have to do somethign about that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks D, I'll look into it when I go and grab some cheap wax..
> 
> As for the rad. I e mailed Sidewinder to see when it would be in, so waiting back for that, and I really am going to wait on buying that until I know about my res also. I don't get another day off til next weekend, so I'll order for it all to be here then.



cool,  I forgot i'm the one that gave you the idea to email Gary   Was it me?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

tigger said:


> I've nearly got my li li pc201 finished,just waiting for the rad grill now.I'm getting quite good with my dremel  I'm making a new psu plate that has the psu at the bottom and a 120mm fan above it.I'm using some of them MM hdd plates on the fan for my hdds.



Can't wait to see it all done! 



Chicken Patty said:


> cool,  I forgot i'm the one that gave you the idea to email Gary   Was it me?




lol.. Still waiting on a e mail.. and ya, I threw in your name..  


MMMM, 10!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait to see it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap thats a lot of fans and fan grilles.

If you threw in my name in there, he'll never get back to you


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap thats a lot of fans and fan grilles.
> 
> If you threw in my name in there, he'll never get back to you



That's quite fine. If I don't get answer in a few days, I know where not to go to..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's quite fine. If I don't get answer in a few days, I know where not to go to..



I was just kidding you guy.  I'm sure he'll get back to ya. Well not really too sure, but faithful that he would


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

all good. I've boycotted more places then just one!  Still haven't used a cent at Checkers (fast food), Wal-mart, or Best Buy..  
Only place i still go to that I said I'd never do again.. Newegg...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> all good. I've boycotted more places then just one!  Still haven't used a cent at Checkers (fast food), Wal-mart, or Best Buy..
> Only place i still go to that I said I'd never do again.. Newegg...



newegg is the s**t, why not go there?  bad experience?


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> all good. I've boycotted more places then just one!  Still haven't used a cent at Checkers (fast food), Wal-mart, or Best Buy..
> Only place i still go to that I said I'd never do again.. Newegg...



It's near impossible to boycot newegg unless you buy everything second hand (forums) or have a microcenter nearby and steal their awesome deals.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

for the last 3 of my 4 orders from Newegg, They've flopped up BIG time.. One was sent via to Illinois, i live in Florida... Then I pay overnight, they give me 2 day air instead.. Third was said via internet that it was "shipped" but never was... Yeah... I've had a few run a rounds with them... But, the prices are what get me coming back!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> for the last 3 of my 4 orders from Newegg, They've flopped up BIG time.. One was sent via to Illinois, i live in Florida... Then I pay overnight, they give me 2 day air instead.. Third was said via internet that it was "shipped" but never was... Yeah... I've had a few run a rounds with them... But, the prices are what get me coming back!!!



weird, so far i have been 100% by neweggs service bro.  but hey it can happen.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Man, first was my Striker II... Open box.. The PCI-e slot got fried.. So, I checked and it was 14 days since I got it... Well I didn't know it was 15 days from WHEN YOU BUY IT.. So I was over by 4... lol.. Damn... lol.. But, it happens... lol.. Man, I need to throw the fans in.. test the air flow..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, first was my Striker II... Open box.. The PCI-e slot got fried.. So, I checked and it was 14 days since I got it... Well I didn't know it was 15 days from WHEN YOU BUY IT.. So I was over by 4... lol.. Damn... lol.. But, it happens... lol.. Man, I need to throw the fans in.. test the air flow..



make sure to make a video


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

like my delta fans!  Once the headache is gone!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> like my delta fans!  Once the headache is gone!!!!



don't tell me the fans caused you this headache?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Nope. Took a nap once I got home.. Woke up with one..  then waiting on emails doesn't help! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Nope. Took a nap once I got home.. Woke up with one..  then waiting on emails doesn't help! lol



I have that happen everynow and then, I hate it.  UhhhhH!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait to see it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that case is going to hover!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Man that case is going to hover!!!



watch out it doesn't fly through your living room


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> watch out it doesn't fly through your living room



Ya I think I've caught my case with it's 7 fans and big typhoon pulling off some David Blaine levitation moves from the corner of my eye while gaming!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya I think I've caught my case with it's 7 fans and big typhoon pulling off some David Blaine levitation moves from the corner of my eye while gaming!!






and Im thinking of removing my 4 110cfm fans from the rad to replace them with 130cfm fans.  That plus the 5 other high flow fans that are in the rest of the case.  That makes 9 

four on the rad

three intake in the front, two exhauast.  one rear of case, one up top


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Nice one guys! lol.. 

Got a e mail from sidewinder. It's going to be at lease a couple more weeks before they have a shipment even ready for sidewinder... I guess I'll be getting it from Performance PC's... Just gotta wait till payday next Thursday


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

Darn....I wake up to bad news for both you and MKmods!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, first was my Striker II... Open box.. The PCI-e slot got fried.. So, I checked and it was 14 days since I got it... Well I didn't know it was 15 days from WHEN YOU BUY IT.. So I was over by 4... lol.. Damn... lol.. But, it happens... lol.. Man, I need to throw the fans in.. test the air flow..



only place I've never had any issues with is directron.com but then again I pay for the double boxing and product pretesting when i do buy from them.

I've done way too much business with newegg to not have an issue. it's a matter of odds and yeah I've certainly had issues with them, but other orders have been perfect. 

I think the bigger they have gotten the worse the service/terms/prices are overall, but it still places them higher than most other etailers and definetly local retailers. 

have you made any airflow mockups? alot of fans and start to work against each other if you're not careful.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

I'm going to throw in the fans today, so I can test them all.. Then go and wire them up in series to do with less wires..

Yeah, it's bound to happen no matter what. Orders hitting wrong, and so forth. It's bound to go. That's why I haven't just said NO.. No more Newegg.. But, the others I will keep with!


----------



## computertechy (May 22, 2009)

love the fans!

what screws you using to mount your radiator and fans?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Now who loves you all! I know I do!!!























Also.. 

You Tube Video of fans 

Now, just gotta work on the fan wiring! Soldering! good thing I have a glass desk!  Ohhh, also lighting wiring.. do that all once it gets dark outside!


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

Now I would never consider that many fans... But I have to hand it to you its BEAUTIFUL to look at


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Well, I'm thinking of going with 13 now! lol.. I have 8 in my cosmos case right now! one more then that in the Pinnacle case... lol.. 

Only difference is 5 of the fans in the cosmos is the slip streams.. then 3 are the Yate Loon's 88cfm fans..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 22, 2009)

Jeez Cold Storm, that seriously makes your Cosmos look like a joke. Next comes the fun part like you said, fan wiring.

PS: Love the vid!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

That thing is MASSIVE!  I want to put my Mini P180 inside of it and take pictures


----------



## computertechy (May 22, 2009)

please note 60cm fan extension cables! LOL

good luck with wiring bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, it's going to be fun to wire! lol... I wish my dog would stay in one place long enough for me to take a shot or two of her in it!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Now I would never consider that many fans... But I have to hand it to you its BEAUTIFUL to look at



Its HighTech Art........ but mine is still bigger!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Nice one guys! lol..
> 
> Got a e mail from sidewinder. It's going to be at lease a couple more weeks before they have a shipment even ready for sidewinder... I guess I'll be getting it from Performance PC's... Just gotta wait till payday next Thursday





Cold Storm said:


> Now who loves you all! I know I do!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090522/DSCN1649.jpg
> 
> ...





thanks for the VID CS.  Love how this is coming out man, you should run it air cooled with all those fans and see what temps you get


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

I do still have both my Xigmatek S1283 & S1284.. I could try.. lol.. But, once you go water... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I do still have both my Xigmatek S1283 & S1284.. I could try.. lol.. But, once you go water... lol



you never go back to AIR


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

I even have my favorite weapon.. the Delta!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I even have my favorite weapon.. the Delta!



For what, one of your air coolers?  What do you use your favorite weapon for?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

A mantel piece as of now! lol... 55dbs is to much for me! lol.. I just look at it, think of the olden daays, then go and look at my "now" scores...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> A mantel piece as of now! lol... 55dbs is to much for me! lol.. I just look at it, think of the olden daays, then go and look at my "now" scores...



  yeah bro, I lost all my pictures from before.  If I had some pics of my old rig, i would post for a comparison of now.  Big difference bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

all right guys. Update for the night.

I got done wiring just the front 3 fans together

















Man, looks like I need to upgrade on the camera now..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the VID CS.  Love how this is coming out man, you should run it air cooled with all those fans and see what temps you get



Cool vid CS. I like the napkin action...gave a nice impression of the nice airflow your getting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

CS, you doing any sort of sleeving to the fan wiring.  Not like individualy any wire, maybe some sort of wire loom or something?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to do any sleeving. I'm wanting to hide as much wire as possible. So, I may grab a Molex extender that has been sleeved to connect both the side and top fans...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't think I'm going to do any sleeving. I'm wanting to hide as much wire as possible. So, I may grab a Molex extender that has been sleeved to connect both the side and top fans...



that'll work, like I said you don't have to sleeve,  as long as it looks sleeved, whether its a extender or not    It'll make the rig look a lot better.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

what im going to try and do is hide the fan wires behind and so forth. Unless you stick your head in there to check it.. I guess i do need to order sleeving.. Forgot the two switches will need it done... That i dont think i can hide...


----------



## phanbuey (May 23, 2009)

CS... you know what might look cool for the front?  is those aerocool xtream turbines.

theyre deathly quiet under control and can move 89 CFM.







It would look like 3 Jet engine intakes on the front and with the slight blue glow... mmmm.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

ill have to check that fan out. Might buy 3 and see how they do. And work now so not alot i can check on the celly.. Lol


----------



## _jM (May 23, 2009)

Yes CS those fans are great with a fan controller. I had 2 of em in my old AreoCool AreoEngine II case and they are f@#king great fans and push an ass load of air.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

all check into them in a few hours. Still have 3 hours togo... Been here since 6am... :Cry: but no fan controller.. I never used one with my delta.. Wont be starting now.. Lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 23, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> CS... you know what might look cool for the front?  is those aerocool xtream turbines.
> 
> theyre deathly quiet under control and can move 89 CFM.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know about these. I never heard of them and some of the leds on my current CM chassis fans are burning out after onlty 4 months. I'm not impressed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> what im going to try and do is hide the fan wires behind and so forth. Unless you stick your head in there to check it.. I guess i do need to order sleeving.. Forgot the two switches will need it done... That i dont think i can hide...



yee yes, sleeving is a must


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Hmmmm, home now so I can look at the fans.. may do a order or what... Hmmmm it's hard when I think! But, I do have Paul Bart... Going to throw that in the 360 in a few! Woot!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2009)

Enjoy Paul B*L*art man. It was great! You know you want to order those fans .. mmMMmmMMMmm very tasy!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

I wasn't even looking at the disc... lol.. had to throw it in there didn't you! 

Well, I found them at FrozenCPU... Now to google!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Enjoy Paul B*L*art man. It was great! You know you want to order those fans .. mmMMmmMMMmm very tasy!



You guys talking about Mall Cap?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

yep! Mall cop! Woot!

Looking into wires and so forth right now.. making sure to get it all together and get going! Sleeves and all! Thanks Phanbuey for the tip! I've found them cheap and worth wild!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yep! Mall cop! Woot!
> 
> Looking into wires and so forth right now.. making sure to get it all together and get going! Sleeves and all! Thanks Phanbuey for the tip! I've found them cheap and worth wild!!



Haha, Mall Cop was a great movie


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Just finished it about 3 mins ago. Great movie. I found sleeving kits for cheap, so I'll buy two along with the fans.. Then get to wait! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just finished it about 3 mins ago. Great movie. I found sleeving kits for cheap, so I'll buy two along with the fans.. Then get to wait! lol



glad you enjoyed the movie 


Yeah waiting is the worst.  Hey there is always next dair air


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad you enjoyed the movie
> 
> 
> Yeah waiting is the worst.  Hey there is always next dair air



hell no on overnight! their stationed at Cali! You know what Overnight is from there!!! 

I went Usps 2-4 day. so should be by Thursday/Friday I'll get it.

Since I ordered it... here is the Aerocool Xtreme Turbine 120mm.. $9.99!!! Woot!

Also, it's a great price for everything there! I like the lapping kit. Should of bought it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> hell no on overnight! their stationed at Cali! You know what Overnight is from there!!!
> 
> I went Usps 2-4 day. so should be by Thursday/Friday I'll get it.
> 
> ...



  I was just joking dude


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was just joking dude



OH, I know you where! lol.. I do tend to do overnight on Newegg stuff.. $20 bucks isn't bad.. they wanted like $40 for it... I only bought 3 fans, two sleeving kits, and 2 switches! lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> OH, I know you where! lol.. I do tend to do overnight on Newegg stuff.. $20 bucks isn't bad.. they wanted like $40 for it... I only bought 3 fans, two sleeving kits, and 2 switches! lol...



OVERNIGHT FROM PERFORMANCE PCS IS AWESOME


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Lol... Yup, pay for the cheapest mailing way, and get it the next day!  Great stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol... Yup, pay for the cheapest mailing way, and get it the next day!  Great stuff!



yessir!!   Man I so wanna take my rig apart and do something to it.   For a While now I've been thinking of getting some extended feet and mounting the rad under the case


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

the aerocool xtream turbines are good fan's but they no way push the air that they state!

check reviews about them!


----------



## steelkane (May 25, 2009)

That is a great looking case,, The amount of space inside is crazy,, That's the kind of case that you will have forever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That is a great looking case,, The amount of space inside is crazy,, That's the kind of case that you will have forever.



Forever?  yeah right.  Wait till CS gets the idea of a new project!  Then he'll purchase another case that he'll keep forever


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

i think he will keep it for some time! hes very impressed with the case and so would i be!

and mountain mods can always fabricate a new panel!

this isnt just a case we are talking about its a MM case!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That is a great looking case,, The amount of space inside is crazy,, That's the kind of case that you will have forever.





Chicken Patty said:


> Forever?  yeah right.  Wait till CS gets the idea of a new project!  Then he'll purchase another case that he'll keep forever



yea. he bought the cosmos and thought that case would be big enough for any build he could do. now the cosmos is too small and he's bought himself a bigger case with all the space he could ask for ...?

c'mon cs, at least tell me your new diabolical plan!


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> yea. he bought the cosmos and thought that case would be big enough for any build he could do. now the cosmos is too small and he's bought himself a bigger case with all the space he could ask for ...?
> 
> c'mon cs, at least tell me your new diabolical plan!



he has gone asleep me thinks 

just harass him on msn! thats what i do lol!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Forever?  yeah right.  Wait till CS gets the idea of a new project!  Then he'll purchase another case that he'll keep forever



Just like a few people reading this thread.... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Just like a few people reading this thread.... lol



for example like me.  Although my case ( in my specs) is not the greatest, it is indeed a very good case for any air cooled system and the majority of water cooled systems.  However, I thought I would never buy another case.  Now, Im thinking about taking my current rig and sticking it in a TJ07!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 25, 2009)

The Tj07 is a great case,one of my top 3.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2009)

Bro, RM, you look! lol.... nice to see you too SK! If I'm not dead tired again, I'll do a update for everyone tonight!  dang holiday! Now I won't get my sleeving or fans till Friday... Grrrr.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 25, 2009)

I was getting anxious for an update....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

tigger said:


> The Tj07 is a great case,one of my top 3.



I agree, you can fit a quad rad in the bottom together with a dual rad.  Its amazing.  You can do dual loops very cleanly in that case 



tzitzibp said:


> I was getting anxious for an update....



same here...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2009)

lol.. Update... Ill try and do one tonight.. I have wednesday off... Ill be doing wiring then if not in the next two days... As for the Tj-07... Great case... Just dont want the same case as everyone with just a system that changes from it being everyother case... At lease thats how i look at it.. Now let me have my lunch! Lol.. Cearel is getting soggy.. Lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. Update... Ill try and do one tonight.. I have wednesday off... Ill be doing wiring then if not in the next two days... As for the Tj-07... Great case... Just dont want the same case as everyone with just a system that changes from it being everyother case... At lease thats how i look at it.. Now let me have my lunch! Lol.. Cearel is getting soggy.. Lmao



Yeah I agree with your statement, however I love those cases.  So I might just give one a shot.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2009)

yeah. Its one of the best out there.. I would of grabbed a raven case if it wasnt for the fact that you can only fit a duel rad in the case... Lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah. Its one of the best out there.. I would of grabbed a raven case if it wasnt for the fact that you can only fit a duel rad in the case... Lol..



i havent looked into that case but it looks very nice.  Sneeky has one right?


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

yep hes does! its a beautiful case!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2009)

*HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!*

So far so good with the PSU. How are those updates comin' along Cold Storm?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> *HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!*
> 
> So far so good with the PSU. How are those updates comin' along Cold Storm?



same to you dude 



computertechy said:


> yep hes does! its a beautiful case!



yeah man, I like it a lot.  It looks so elegant.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2009)

now.. If the corsiar case was out. Id be all over that in a heart beat... But all the poeple at corsair could say is sometime after may... Lol... Also thanks jr.. Wheres the text? been textless all day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> now.. If the corsiar case was out. Id be all over that in a heart beat... But all the poeple at corsair could say is sometime after may... Lol... Also thanks jr.. Wheres the text? been textless all day!



WHAT CASE IS THAT?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Bro, RM, you look! lol.... nice to see you too SK! If I'm not dead tired again, I'll do a update for everyone tonight!  dang holiday! Now I won't get my sleeving or fans till Friday... Grrrr.



since you have wednesday off, you should bring over the fans and we'll sleeve them here.


----------



## computertechy (May 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> WHAT CASE IS THAT?



this case


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> since you have wednesday off, you should bring over the fans and we'll sleeve them here.



I probably won't be getting the sleeving kits til Friday because of the holiday.. Nothing will ship out till tomorrow... lol.. I do have the weekend off! 

Well, I will be doing a update.. I just gotta rest then get to the finishing of it. I think it will work quite well.. lol..


Yeah, that's the Corsair case! But, no word... lol... So Mountain Mod FTW!!!

As for upgrades or projects.. I think this will be about it for me.. I really don't see a use yet to go I7, and well.. nothing yet out to even want to go for.. lol.. So, this is the big shabang! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

computertechy said:


> this case
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/916/corsair_case_open.jpg
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/916/corsair_case.jpg



HOLY CRAP THAT LOOKS GOOD, WHATS THE NAME OF IT?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Well, just woke up..  so here is what I did when I first got home, before i took that 3 hour nap! lol 























the reason i flipped it the 90d was because this way, I don't have to take 3 24" sata's just to "hide" them from just going straight to the hdd's and Blu-ray drive.. this way I can just follow it down the case bottom and make it look good.. Via Double stick Tape! 

The only reason I didn't do it at first was thinking the fans would stick out to far to make me not have enough space for the top fan.. 

Now, I know... There now isn't a fan blowing onto the video cards, and the top now just blows towards the psu... Well, I got a box full of fans here! I might go and grab a UN Design bracket and have a fan pointed there on them... They really don't get hot to begin with..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

All I have to say is ...






WTF IS THAT?!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> All I have to say is ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture027.jpg
> 
> WTF IS THAT?!



You don't know a reflection when you see one!??!?!?!?   It's the reflection of the fans on the Mirror finish.. Look blow it..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

LOL .... Looks nice man. not to fond of the dvd drive on the bottom but if it improves airflow then I am all for it!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL .... Looks nice man. not to fond of the dvd drive on the bottom but if it improves airflow then I am all for it!!



Why don't you like it? because it's "different"??? lol... I'll see how it goes... still got stuff to think about.. plus I only got 2 screws holding it together.. lol.. this way if I don't like it.. change! God I love this case!


----------



## DaMulta (May 26, 2009)

Looking good cold Looking good! I have LOVE for this case!


I called Mr. Murderer today and me and him have devised an attack!
Seeing how Mr Cold works so much it will be easy for us to inquire his PC. 

I get the case because he can't hide that, and he gets all the internals because he can hide them in a case with no windows. It's a WIN WIN situation.
​


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Why don't you like it? because it's "different"??? lol... I'll see how it goes... still got stuff to think about.. plus I only got 2 screws holding it together.. lol.. this way if I don't like it.. change! God I love this case!



Don't get me wrong man. I love the setup the case everything. of course it is different. But it would be a pain in the @$$ to have to bend down that far to the floor to change discs. O also YGPM bro, might be an offer you can't refuse muahahah ....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't get me wrong man. I love the setup the case everything. of course it is different. But it would be a pain in the @$$ to have to bend down that far to the floor to change discs. O also YGPM bro, might be an offer you can't refuse muahahah ....



To some it would be a PITA... I really don't use my Blu-ray drive that much.. Sh1t.. I can use my big toe to open the drive!  Humans...  gotta all ways have it "easier"



Damulta. Thanks man! Much love to everyone!


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

Different, Very nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Different, Very nice.



Thanks Mk. You think I'll have a problem with air flow now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

damn cold, wish the DVD drive was a bit higher, but that won't be a problem.  The end result of this build will make you forget about that drive sitting that low   Love the fans/wiring so far


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Thanks CP! I'll have to swap around the fans so I can hide the wires... Plus I'll have the other fans come end of the week... so these 3 will go into the cosmos case! Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks CP! I'll have to swap around the fans so I can hide the wires... Plus I'll have the other fans come end of the week... so these 3 will go into the cosmos case! Woot!



Nice, can't wait for the new fans, They look awesome!!  You mean flip the fans so that the wiring exits out the other side, towards the mobo side back panel?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Yeah flip them like that. Hide it.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah flip them like that. Hide it.. lol



awesome.  Man you are making me get one of these cases instead of the TJ07   I just hate seeing my rad outside of my case, although I have no choice with my current case, the 480 won't fit anywhere else


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Tj-07 is a great case man! you'll love using it!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Tj-07 is a great case man! you'll love using it!!!



You trying to talk me out of been a copy cat and getting same case as you huh?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Hey, go for it man! I know a few others that are thinkin of the same case! I'm all good with it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, go for it man! I know a few others that are thinkin of the same case! I'm all good with it!



  I was joking.  But yeah I am undecided.  I wish I had money to do everything I wanted to do now.  Uhh I need to finish working on my car before I can do my next project


----------



## tzitzibp (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update CS.... looking good, so far! 
I wouldnt worry about the position of the drive.... I hardly ever use mine


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/DSCN1684.jpg




umm is that a pink bunny? lol the case is coming along nicely and the mirror finish is awesome. it'll be even better once the rig is on.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> umm is that a pink bunny? lol the case is coming along nicely and the mirror finish is awesome. it'll be even better once the rig is on.



hell yeah!!! Pink Bunny FTw!!!

Well, I got off early today.. I got a thought and it's itching real bad!! 

 Since I was thinkin' of the drives being at the bottom like that, I was thinkin' of trying to get a acrylic over that goes over the sata cables.. Also throw in some led's for lighting effect... What you guys think?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

Mmm tastey!!! Oh and welcome back home! Oh and can you say "etched acrylic" ...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, So you think that if I can get someone to make the acrylic cover for the cables, and do led's it would look all right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

of course man, but just remember your going to need at least 5MM leds with a high MCD brightness if you want the light to carry through the cover the whole way.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, your right about that. I just now gotta find someone that can do something like that for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

so where are we putting LEDS, just got home from work, a bit out of the loop I would say.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 27, 2009)

i put in a big order for high mcd blue, white, and uv 5mm leds a few days ago for a project i'm starting, if you need any, let me know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i put in a big order for high mcd blue, white, and uv 5mm leds a few days ago for a project i'm starting, if you need any, let me know.



alright dude, CS they are lending you a hand bro.


What part of florida you in Mr. Murderer


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright dude, CS they are lending you a hand bro.
> 
> 
> What part of florida you in Mr. Murderer



LOL ...

Just letting you know in case you didn't, they are neighbors, friends, and "brothers".


----------



## steelkane (May 27, 2009)

TJ07 is a great case,, The MM case you have looks like another dream case to build,, So many things can be done to it,, I just wish I had the money, So I could mod every case on Earth.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 27, 2009)

steelkane said:


> TJ07 is a great case,, The MM case you have looks like another dream case to build,, So many things can be done to it,, I just wish I had the money, So I could mod every case on Earth.



noble cause....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

RM, thanks for that, I don't know if I'll need any, but thanks! 

CP, you got my number, throw me a text I'll say. where RM, Thoughtdisorder, and myself resides. 

SK, man, I love your style of everything man! I wish you did have the ability to mod a MM case! I gotta say I love this case!

all right, so here is some little things.. Since I gotta wait till the end of the week for the fans and sleeving! lol 







From that, It looks like I'll need shorter sata.. Good old Evga Cables.. The person that says those cables are sh1t... Needs to get their mind corrected.. But, that's the normal 18"... I've tried one of my 10" UV cables and it wasn't long enough.. lol.. So, I need something like 12-14... Of course they don't make it like that!!  Or, from the major sites they don't... lalalala

Well, today/tonight I think i might wire the white led's to the switch.. 






I'm still thinkin' of using the uv leds behind the mobo tray. I might use them somewhere else...

Oh, I also forgot... Where the Flop will I be placing the dang pump!!! lol.. I guess I'm going to be getting that UN design bracket so I can throw a fan also! lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 27, 2009)

lol gloves gloves you must get some gloves! 

http://www.conservationresources.com/Main/section_28/section28_02.htm

but looking nice, and you'll figure out the pump issue, typically it's better to ge tthe rig installed and setup with cables managed and then bring in the water loop.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I do need gloves.. lol 

I have the idea of how I'm going to set up the water loop, just waiting on the res to be built and shipped to me!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

only think i would change is color.

i'd probably go with the wrinkle black instead. it would mask the fingerprints and not drown out the computer as much.

other than that, i like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> only think i would change is color.
> 
> i'd probably go with the wrinkle black instead. it would mask the fingerprints and not drown out the computer as much.
> 
> other than that, i like it.



True. I should of went with the Wrinkle black. It would of done me better... But, I should get off my butt, and go and grab some stuff from the store. Wax, and wire cutters/stippers... food! 

 I tried last night to use a color treatment wax... The stuff I use on the Caddy...

before

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090527/DSCN1688.jpg

after






There is a big difference, as you can tell on picture two where the finger prints end.. lol.. But, I think i can do better with regular wax!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)

its powerdercoat, try windex on a old shirt


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2009)

Been away for awhile...looks like you've been busy CS. Good stuff!! Cab't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

CS I do have your number, i'll be hitting you up soon


----------



## Random Murderer (May 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its powerdercoat, try windex on a old shirt



i told him to clay/sand block it, but old shirts and windex work, too...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

When I went out to get my hair cut, I grabbed a wire stripper, and some smear free stuff.. Suppose to repel dust also.. So, we'll see.. lol


----------



## computertechy (May 27, 2009)

take it over CP's House for the dust repelent test LOL 

by the looks of his rads you will need industrial strenth repelent lol.....j/k

pledge FTW thats good for powder coat aswell


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

computertechy said:


> take it over CP's House for the dust repelent test LOL
> 
> by the looks of his rads you will need industrial strenth repelent lol.....j/k
> 
> pledge FTW thats good for powder coat aswell



you are 110% right


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

a little update since there really isn't any I can do till the stuff comes in! lol..


*Before*






*After*






*Stuff I used and bought at ACE*






It was $4.29 a bottle... I like it...


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

B-E-Autiful


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

very good cold, much nicer looking now


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Man, i didn't see how better it did till I just looked at the picture again! lol That is some good stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, i didn't see how better it did till I just looked at the picture again! lol That is some good stuff!



sometimes you need to see if from another perspective


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

Plexi-Clean and Sham-wow...a winning team for all your computer needs!! 

Oh, and CS? I like your sig. Can I steal it? I won'u use it here, I promise !


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Plexi-Clean and Sham-wow...a winning team for all your computer needs!!
> 
> Oh, and CS? I like your sig. Can I steal it? I won'u use it here, I promise !



How about this... you can take the quiz yourself What Color Are You?

I'd kill myself before I ever used Sham-wow!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

All right, double post but who cares...  I just placed the order for the rad, Black Ice Gen II 480, the Silver Tubing, two Bit power angled 1/2 barb to make the res look sweet and a bit power cover for teh pump.. Make the back end of the pump pretty... I can't believe I said that! lol


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Hey!  My color's blue too!

Congrats on the purchases, and there's nothing wrong with having the back ends of our prized possessions looking good


----------



## pantherx12 (May 28, 2009)

Ohhh shiny.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey!  My color's blue too!
> 
> Congrats on the purchases, and there's nothing wrong with having the back ends of our prized possessions looking good



   Thanks Double D!


Panther. Thanks also


----------



## tzitzibp (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, double post but who cares...  I just placed the order for the rad, Black Ice Gen II 480, the Silver Tubing, two Bit power angled 1/2 barb to make the res look sweet and a bit power cover for teh pump.. Make the back end of the pump pretty... I can't believe I said that! lol



that Gen II 480 is going to be a great addition to your build, my friend, and keep the hotties nice and cool! Also congrats on your choice of BitsPower for the extras....

btw, what tubing is that?


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> How about this... you can take the quiz yourself What Color Are You?
> 
> I'd kill myself before I ever used Sham-wow!!!



oh noes my color's black!





*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2009)

Mine was black too :S




*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


----------



## tzitzibp (May 28, 2009)

I am white, so you are both my enemies, lol....




*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2009)

I will keeel you


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'd kill myself before I ever used Sham-wow!!!



Ya, same here, I just threw that in for a joke. I believe someone started a thread about that somewhere on this forum.

I like the static free feature of the plexi-clean. I wonder if they sell that in Canada...never seen it before.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> How about this... you can take the quiz yourself What Color Are You?
> 
> I'd kill myself before I ever used Sham-wow!!!



it seems we are enemies...




*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​
EDIT: funny considering i play a forest deck...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya, same here, I just threw that in for a joke. I believe someone started a thread about that somewhere on this forum.
> 
> I like the static free feature of the plexi-clean. I wonder if they sell that in Canada...never seen it before.



I'll check around to see if there is a whole seller that can ship it to Canada or what not... 

Lol... I see everyone enjoyed the Magic thing! lol...I found it while reading up on anime... lol... 

RM: Sh1t, my deck was White Artifacts.... lol.... I miss those days... lol To bad almost all artifacts that were worth wild got banned... 

Now for the good stuff... The order I placed today just shipped out.. So I'll have it Saturday the latest... But, since it's PPC I think I'll have it tomorrow 

But, good stuff... I got my order from SVC. Fans look... CHEAP... I'm sorry to say but they do.. I've all ready bent a dang fin just spinning them myself... I can see why I went and got them from SVC... There is no way I'd spend $18 on fans that aren't as good as a delta, and can bend if I placed them in my box of fans and junk... But, spent $9, so It's somewhat worth it... 

So, setting up the fans tonight, and I've all ready clipped the switch so I can stick it to the switches that came with the case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

CS good going with the purchases bro, can;t wait to see pics of the rad installed and stuff.  Thats one big boy.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I can't wait for it to be installed... The only thing now that is still waiting on is.. res...  but I should have it come next week... I hope


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for it to be installed... The only thing now that is still waiting on is.. res...  but I should have it come next week... I hope



so the res is the only thing you are missing?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so the res is the only thing you are missing?



Yeah, the res is the only thing.. Well.... I do have the side panel window etching...  But, I'm working on the picture still.. Some things I don't think will work quite well, so I'll send one and see if he goes with what... do it this weekend, send it on Sunday and see how long it takes him to get it done.. I think that should be the last thing.. Don't you!? 


Tz, here is the link of the tubing.. 

I'm going to fix the 2nd and 3rd posts come this weekend.. 2nd will be links of all the products I've bought for the build.. Then 3rd will be links to the posts of updates... Easier to move around all the "fun" the thread is having..


----------



## pantherx12 (May 29, 2009)

Green!




*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


Coldstorm, sorry but we're enemies now! D:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

oh its all good!  Just don't lay your hands on me.. That's all I ask


----------



## computertechy (May 29, 2009)

GET OFFA MAI LAWWN! im a white boi! LOL


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2009)

Couldn't help but take the test and turns out I'm a White:




On topic, whats the total bill for the parts, case, and cooling?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Mlee... I don't even want to know! I've worked in the past 4 pays about 500 hours... So, I don't even want to know how much I've wasted in this!  nah, I love the project!!!

I'll tally it all up when I do the 2nd post... Link it all and total it.. With buying the stuff that I have...


----------



## computertechy (May 29, 2009)

LMAO i have already spent £740 = 1 180.448 U.S. dollars and i only got payed an hour ago!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the res is the only thing.. Well.... I do have the side panel window etching...  But, I'm working on the picture still.. Some things I don't think will work quite well, so I'll send one and see if he goes with what... do it this weekend, send it on Sunday and see how long it takes him to get it done.. I think that should be the last thing.. Don't you!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  little things here and there can be done last and sometimes are better to be done last, however the only major thing then is the res.  dude you are serving as inspiration to a new project big time.  and I get paid tonight, oh lord


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  little things here and there can be done last and sometimes are better to be done last, however the only major thing then is the res.  dude you are serving as inspiration to a new project big time.  and I get paid tonight, oh lord



 I got paid come 2am this morning... That's why I order all my big number items on Thursday mornings.. DD ftw!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got paid come 2am this morning... That's why I order all my big number items on Thursday mornings.. DD ftw!!!



im calling my bank and putting a hold on my money, ahh damn I cant, then how do I pay my bills??? 

Woooosaaa WOooooooosa


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im calling my bank and putting a hold on my money, ahh damn I cant, then how do I pay my bills???
> 
> Woooosaaa WOooooooosa



Just remember this... that wasn't a civilian vehicle... DEA.. In my backyard without.... Now who's going to reimburse me for my.... Oh, nah.... 

 I love that movie! Watched it to much! The Video store "confession"(2:40 into it) is the best scene ever done after Pulp Fiction's "What" scene! 

CP, by time I'm done with you... you'll be needing more then Those 4 letters to help you! 

All right. So I tinkered a bit tonight.. lol.. first off.. The drink of choice






Yes, I'm an Amp type of guy!!! In order to have monster... I need Orange Juice... 

First off, fans.. Yeah, I've ranted about these aerocool fans.. how flimsy they are.. blade wise... But, after having the case behind me, on my table, and it blowing on me from the 3 fans, I can say they are good. Not as good as the scythe fans, but i felt the air from 5 feet away.. 







yes, yes... finger prints... I think I need to change my custom title to Finger Prints.. Man, that even sounds like a Mafia name.. Finger Prints Cold Storm..  

The best thing about the fans are the one thing I gotta get rid of from the Scythe fans.. the yellow wire! Nope these don't have them! lol... Plus the housing for the molex is quite better then the any normal payed fan.. Under 10 bucks that is! lol... 






















There's the pictures for the day! lol.. Now for other stuff.



I tested the switches that I bought also. They work quite well.. I won't be posting till I I buy the two switches that I am placing on the case... The case buttons are just normal power/reset buttons.. I forgot till I saw the switches that I needed on/off buttons.. lol.. so gotta spend even MORE... lol.. Now, just gotta find out what I want... Plus the hdd conversion kits for the bay... lol.. I almost thinkin' about throwing them on the MM drive set up and the fan on the Mobo tray.. just need 2 6" sata's then... and A.C Ryan does 12" sata cables...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

damn finger prints cold storm, that shit looks tight son!   fans look really good bro 

my scythe, I can feel the air from far away bro, when I take them out for cleaning  i use it to blow the remaining dust away from the top of my PC, things flow some good air.  110cfm


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

lol.. yeah, those are some powerful babies!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. yeah, those are some powerful babies!!!



i try not to stick my behind the rad in the morning, or i'll have to do my hair again before going to work


----------



## Random Murderer (May 29, 2009)

computertechy said:


> LMAO i have already spent £740 = 1 180.448 U.S. dollars and i only got payed an hour ago!


whaddya get, whaddya get?!


Cold Storm said:


> Just remember this... that wasn't a civilian vehicle... DEA.. In my backyard without.... Now who's going to reimburse me for my.... Oh, nah....
> 
> I love that movie! Watched it to much! The Video store "confession"(2:40 into it) is the best scene ever done after Pulp Fiction's "What" scene!
> 
> ...



do like.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

are you going to be using 3/8 ID tubing?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> whaddya get, whaddya get?!



Here's a link to Techy's product log




tzitzibp said:


> are you going to be using 3/8 ID tubing?



Yeah, I'm going to be using 3/8 id.. Me love that 3/8 stuff!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

any reason for Not 1/2'' ?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

i got everything 3/8s. the system isnt going to power a building, so i dont see reasons on 1/2. Yeah, more water flow...blah, blah... Im not signed to any oc team so i dont look at 1/2 tubing to get me these temps... If you can say your system idles at 36c with a 4.5ghz quad... In florida... Then your all good.. Imho


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> i got everything 3/8s. the system isnt going to power a building, so i dont see reasons on 1/2. Yeah, more water flow...blah, blah... Im not signed to any oc team so i dont look at 1/2 tubing to get me these temps... If you can say your system idles at 36c with a 4.5ghz quad... In florida... Then your all good.. Imho



I thought so!

just asking, lol, if your system idles at 36c with a 4.5ghz quad... In florida... Then


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 29, 2009)

I run 3/8" tubing in my water rigs as I find 1/2" harder to work with, it doesn't turn as easy and takes up more space which. 

looks like that windex stuff is working well took away those fingerprints and made it shiney. 

and it's 5:30 and no ones calling inw ith issues at work, which rought translates to teh yogurt needs to borrow your amp.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, 3/8" tubing is a lot easier to work with.. If I had a tech station I can see the use of 1/2 tubing.. It's made for Benching and just constant use.. Case you want to be pretty and goo goo eyes.. 

Tz, I can't wait to see what the temps will be once I get this set up going!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

my i7 idles under that  except for one core which idles at 38ºc

so being a i7 (small microwave)   and in Florida, do I get some  ???

look at the minimum temps, those were idle temps when i first opened up real temp just over a day ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

yep, if you can do that with a i7, you need the  
Good old sweet water cooling!! FTW man!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yep, if you can do that with a i7, you need the
> Good old sweet water cooling!! FTW man!!!!



  yeah bro, here are my daily settings too that give these temps.  full load








but then again, watercooling heh?  Big ol' rad 











hope u dont mind the pics in your thread


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

All good man! All good! 

what screws are those? size and what nots?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All good man! All good!
> 
> what screws are those? size and what nots?



I dont know dude, they came with the rad when I bought it of Sidewinders


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

here is what i found on the site, just says the type but nothing else, if this helps anything



All of our Black Ice® GTX radiators feature optional 3/8" or 1/2" ID high flow fittings and M4 Threaded screws, suitable for mounting 120x25mm fan(s).


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Thanks CP, I forgot what type was used.. 30mm M4 screws.. Now, tomorrow morning I need to go to Lowes and get some.. I also need gloves for my freezer adventures! I ruffed mine up to much today on my exploits...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks CP, I forgot what type was used.. 30mm M4 screws.. Now, tomorrow morning I need to go to Lowes and get some.. I also need gloves for my freezer adventures! I ruffed mine up to much today on my exploits...



no problem bro.  Glad it was of some help.  What do you mean you ruffed your gloves up?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is what i found on the site, just says the type but nothing else, if this helps anything
> 
> 
> 
> All of our Black Ice® GTX radiators feature optional 3/8" or 1/2" ID high flow fittings and M4 Threaded screws, suitable for mounting 120x25mm fan(s).



M4 is an industry-standard thread-size. all you need to tell someone at lowe's or home depot(etc, etc) is "i need M4 threaded screws of XX length."


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> M4 is an industry-standard thread-size. all you need to tell someone at lowe's or home depot(etc, etc) is "i need M4 threaded screws of XX length."



thanks for the info


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2009)

They usually supply the 30mm ones with a rad,but you can get longer ones.You can buy them in packs of 50 from maplins.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

hey CS, Gary has a good selection of these things man, check out the link below.  I'm sure if you ask him he'll tell you exactly which ones you need 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/spsc.html


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Thanks CP, but I rather go to lowes or home depot... Faster to do so..  My Black Ice GTX stealth didn't come with any screws...   Oooh well.. You can't ask for everything!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks CP, but I rather go to lowes or home depot... Faster to do so..  My Black Ice GTX stealth didn't come with any screws...   Oooh well.. You can't ask for everything!



of course, locally is better, just giving you some options in case you needed them 

Mine came with 3 sets of screws.  I think he forgot he shipped me a 120.*4*

very key number   so yeah I have my fans on with two screws each, one at each end.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, I get yea man. That I do get ya.  

I should be off to the races to get the stuff in a bit. Just got done with the yard work of the week, so I can have the rest of the day for "fun" Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I get yea man. That I do get ya.
> 
> I should be off to the races to get the stuff in a bit. Just got done with the yard work of the week, so I can have the rest of the day for "fun" Woot!



awesome, this way by the end of the day you can give us a nice update, although you have the major ones out of the way, but yeah.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Well, no rad today... It'll come in on Monday I guess... Grrr... Wish We could get our staff back! Good old Government!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, no rad today... It'll come in on Monday I guess... Grrr... Wish We could get our staff back! Good old Government!



Monday for sure, you order it ground?  PPCS if I order Monday I get it Wednesday.  So its really one day, remember they don't count the day it ships.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

I ordered it USPS 1-2 day shipping.. IT didn't even ship out til Friday. I ordered it Thursday early morning..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I ordered it USPS 1-2 day shipping.. IT didn't even ship out til Friday. I ordered it Thursday early morning..



hmmmm yeah it should have arrived today.  check the label when you get it, see how they send it, maybe they didnt send it as you requested.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

All good on it all.. USPS will have it updated tonight and we'll see where it is.. It's not a big thing since it's not really "wanted" yet... I still gotta weight for the res.. Which I heard his stuff for it didn't get there yet also... so It's on hold... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All good on it all.. USPS will have it updated tonight and we'll see where it is.. It's not a big thing since it's not really "wanted" yet... I still gotta weight for the res.. Which I heard his stuff for it didn't get there yet also... so It's on hold... lol



ah ok so no worries then.  But still just the fact that you could have had it.  Even if I can't use it I love having the hardware man, its just soo nice 

Sorry to hear about the res man, hope it gets done soon


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you CP... It's all ways good to have the stuff! Only time I ever get pissed about shipping is with newegg... I pay 40 bucks for overnight, and they send it somewhere else! Boy wouldn't  you!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm with you CP... It's all ways good to have the stuff! Only time I ever get pissed about shipping is with newegg... I pay 40 bucks for overnight, and they send it somewhere else! Boy wouldn't  you!!



I would have    and then  some more 



yeah thats bad bro, did they send it somewhere like completely off, or at least nearby, wrong appt. or something?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

First one was sent via ground when it was suppose to be over night, second one had "plane" issues and was stuck.. Then the last was sent North of the factory they sent it from, Illinois, instead of South, Florida! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> First one was sent via ground when it was suppose to be over night, second one had "plane" issues and was stuck.. Then the last was sent North of the factory they sent it from, Illinois, instead of South, Florida! lol



dude thats some major catastrophe


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

*Update: Now, can you find the res?*

All right, so after someone that is subscribed to this thread, has found the res. I thought since There is now a "better" picture of it, I'd let the world know it! 

CP, I give you 

Super Mario Cookie! For a SUPER detective job! 







Just know CP, I'm very






So, now that I've done that... For the res... I don't have it yet since it's still being built. So, I thought of doing a mock set up of the water loop. Yep, I don't have the availability of the res, rad, pump and loop.. But if your a builder, you can think of something!


For starters... I only did a mock build of the res and pump. I really didn't think I needed to build a mock rad since if I can have the measurements of the rad, then I can just place the "tubing" in the right places... Am I right?

Now, the building of res. From the website of the builder, he leaves the dimetions of the res. both the With and Length. With that I can build the res from things around the house.. First off my thoughts where a Paper Towel roll. But, it's not as wide for what I need, & I would have to use a new one just to unwind it to get the length and then cut to length.. Not worth it... So, I look to my drink for the answer.






Then after a while at the work, It came to this






Now, what is this? I have a promotion on XS? nope.. It's a little hit for where the res resides.. If you can find it, you can look at it! The guy doesn't post here, so that's the best I can do.. Besides, He just showed it off, so why not! 

I have the the thought of where to place it. Easier said then done, but still after seeing his full mock, I can get my thoughts around it!

*Via-la!*






*Up, Close*






So, after that, i had to make a mock up pump. Easy to make. I took the box of my 780i NB fan, and then cut a cup in length to cover what the length of my pump. The box is the right size for the extra top that I have on it, so the cup was easily just made for the motor it self.













Moving on to the mock set-up loop. What I did with this mock set up is to place the pump where I think would be the only place for it. Length wise and so forth. Then from that, I made the cuts in order to fix the pump to have both a inner and outer ports.. Looking around, I didn't have any string to do the loop, so I found in the garage a old telephone power cord. cut the ends off and then tore it apart to have two lines. It works out great because I have both the negative having white striped line on it, and positive having just plain black. So, I can use it to show how the mock is set up. 

Now, the set up For it all













So, there you have it. I just need the major things then I can finish it all up. But, Mock set upss are all worth Wild! I can allow everyone to know my thoughts on how I may set it up. Now, this is a May.. if you can think of something else.. let me know.. I'm all "eyes". 

Well, thank you for your time. I know this was a long up date. Now, if you haven't taken the time in between the reading of this update, to find the res.... Get to it! You may not get a cookie, but BY GOD, will you think of it as ONE SEXY PIECE OF WORK!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

dude although I give you mad props about the mock up work and it does prove its point more than well.  I just can't think of anybody who would think of that   Bro that was brilliant.

Is your tubing really going to be that small though? 

anyways,  that setup is going to look ridiculously awesome!  <<<how does that look?  Well I'll just wait till you put it together to find out



>>>to Cold Storm


BTW, I think your version of the Res looks much sexier


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

...oh and I forgot to comment on your cookie.  I've gone through a roll of bounty already, I just can't stop letting go of those tears, it was sooo generous of you man


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

lmao.. Nice one CP! thanks for it. I just now have to wait for the parts and then get to it! 

The tubing will be a lot bigger!  But, there is a psu that I forgot to throw in there... so it will be somewhat different.. But, then again.. Every mock up you ever do, you have a change or two..



Now, how does it feel to "finally" know? I keep you guessing all this time.. Then even did the run around with wording today talking with ya! Fun, Fun, FUN!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lmao.. Nice one CP! thanks for it. I just now have to wait for the parts and then get to it!
> 
> The tubing will be a lot bigger!  But, there is a psu that I forgot to throw in there... so it will be somewhat different.. But, then again.. Every mock up you ever do, you have a change or two..
> 
> ...



CS, you are theee man, and yes It feels good to know, to know I figured it out by myself buahahaha


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to finally find it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I was waiting for someone to finally find it!



It was about that time.  I ain't active much on XS, but I do go on that forum a lot and I had seen this before.  But never came to my head that you were getting one.  Until I got interested in one   I warn you.  You are to be copied very soon


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Hey, that's what Project logs are here to do! Inspire everyone! Now... If you get your Liquid Chaos/Fusion before I can get my Liquid Fusion.. I'll be a very unhappy man! I'll eat the cookie, and other things!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, so after someone that is subscribed to this thread, has found the res. I thought since There is now a "better" picture of it, I'd let the world know it!
> 
> CP, I give you
> 
> ...



 LMAO!! You really can't wait, can you CS???


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2009)

Told yah CS that he would figure it out soon enough. I didn't even tell him. mock setup looks pretty cool man. 

Where you putting the rad again?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Rad is going up top. 480 rad!  

Now, what I'm thinking of is how to shorten the loop. That's my Main thing to do.. I got an Idea on it, Just have to wait till I get home tomorrow and the rad in my hand and stuck to the top of my case! lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, that's what Project logs are here to do! Inspire everyone! Now... If you get your Liquid Chaos/Fusion before I can get my Liquid Fusion.. I'll be a very unhappy man! I'll eat the cookie, and other things!



No don't worry, no funds for this now.  You'll have it before me.  Although there is somebody who is about to get his.  Not me of course.



JrRacinFan said:


> Told yah CS that he would figure it out soon enough. I didn't even tell him. mock setup looks pretty cool man.
> 
> Where you putting the rad again?



Should I post our conversation from AIM, you did tell me!      j/k

Naw I just came across the res and it hit me man, I figured it had to be that one.  Like I told him, I don't know anybody else who makes customs reservoirs so that gave me the idea to think it was that one.


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

hmmmm cold storm did u see this res?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

That's a pretty neat res. But, I love my res that I'm getting!!!


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

hurry up about it then


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

yeah I think the res CS is getting looks nicer.  Although that is nice man, where'd you find that?


----------



## tzitzibp (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I think the res CS is getting looks nicer.  Although that is nice man, where'd you find that?



+1 CSs double spiral tubing is going to be a superb res....

nevertheless, I would also like to know where you found that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> +1 CSs double spiral tubing is going to be a superb res....
> 
> nevertheless, I would also like to know where you found that.



it is a few posts back, well not where but a hint


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

@ CA... No man, I can't wait for this to be done! I still have mad hours at work, but this is driving me crazy! I want everything in there! lol Might still do it... Thor's Hammer comes in a few days.. So, Might just set it up for air till I can have it going... Hmmmm...

@TV... Yeah, I threw the hint down.. lol.. Gotta work with your detective skills!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> @TV... Yeah, I threw the hint down.. lol.. Gotta work with your detective skills!



Cold Storm is gonna hate me for this but you could just ask me


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cold Storm is gonna hate me for this but you could just ask me



you just want one of those super mario cookies that CS gave me heh?  But its only mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you just want one of those super mario cookies that CS gave me heh?  But its only mine



 I'm sorry for not sharing the last batch I made .... 

So, Cold Storm, what do you think are the expected idle-load temps? Any goals set for the QX in the new case?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you just want one of those super mario cookies that CS gave me heh?  But its only mine





JrRacinFan said:


> I'm sorry for not sharing the last batch I made ....
> 
> So, Cold Storm, what do you think are the expected idle-load temps? Any goals set for the QX in the new case?



 but see, I make cookies for everyone! Not just myself!  j/k

Me, I don't look into what I think I may get out of something. If it preforms it preforms.. If it doesn't, then whatever.. You can't look into having something go the way you want it to go, or you end up upset if it doesn't turn out like you wanted it to.. I'm most likely at the limitations of this board... 780i's have a lot against them.. But, I've hit 4.77ghz.... I may tweak a bit more with it, but I'm not looking for more then what I've all ready got.. Could change from my new set up, but it's not what I'm looking at getting out of it. Just something better for myself..


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2009)

I understand that completely. Just thought you would set aside something else to expect from switching to the different case is all ..


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I think the res CS is getting looks nicer.  Although that is nice man, where'd you find that?



bit-tech's mod of the year 2009, storm mod

all the project log http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=151356&viewmode=author

and the res is post 8# http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1741722&postcount=8


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I understand that completely. Just thought you would set aside something else to expect from switching to the different case is all ..



what, you think I'd have a new computer and such!??! Nah, I've been threw to much in my life to expect things from something. It'll happen if it'll happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> bit-tech's mod of the year 2009, storm mod
> 
> all the project log http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=151356&viewmode=author
> 
> and the res is post 8# http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1741722&postcount=8



thats one impressive build dude


----------



## _jM (Jun 1, 2009)

OK ladies.. Im back! Had to go out of town for the last few days or so.. Looks like you have been a busy bee Cold   The build is look'n sharp bro.. I see your "top secret res".. looks good, I seen them before and they are nice.. Who made that for you? (no I didn't read all the posts yet.. i just skimmed over what I missed!) I think you should put your DVD drive back up top IMO. Either way its coming a long just fine 

NOW LETS SEE SOME WATER COOLING IN ACTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

heh.. hurry the hell up and get that thing up and running!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

welcome back JM


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

CS i sware im gonna kill you if you dont hurry up! LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> CS i sware im gonna kill you if you dont hurry up! LOL



  watch out, CS has mastered the art of nut kicking  


CS, made any progress today?  Tell me that rad came in dude!


----------



## _jM (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> watch out, CS has mastered the art of nut kicking
> 
> 
> CS, made any progress today?  Tell me that *rad* came in dude!


 

You mean RES right? If so I want to see the real thing too.. I cant wait.. shit man If I knew where you were I would come down there just to make your ass post some MOAR PIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

_jM said:


> You mean RES right? If so I want to see the real thing too.. I cant wait.. shit man If I knew where you were I would come down there just to make your ass post some MOAR PIX!!!!!!!!



that and the res right, I think it was supposed to arrive today.  He didnt get it saturday as expected.  Did he get it already, did I miss it?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

been on msn all day and he hasnt come online at all.

he might just suprise us with loads of pics. 

then again i may be wrong!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> been on msn all day and he hasnt come online at all.
> 
> he might just suprise us with loads of pics.
> 
> then again i may be wrong!



something is up!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> been on msn all day and he hasnt come online at all.
> 
> he might just suprise us with loads of pics.
> 
> then again i may be wrong!





Chicken Patty said:


> something is up!



He has a long day at work today, 8pm EST. Trust me , me n him chat like everyday via txt.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> He has a long day at work today, 8pm EST. Trust me , me n him chat like everyday via txt.



I would have hit you guys up too, but Jr i havent even said hi to you today bro.  Fixing the ride, left work early.  Just long busy day.  I'll catch up with you guys later.  Gonna hit the sack for an hour or so then hit the gym. Slept two hours last night, worked on the car today.  Im just beat!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> He has a long day at work today, 8pm EST. Trust me , me n him chat like everyday via txt.



overtime for project money! good going CS! 

too bad some of us get sacked from work just before the project! 

LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

posting on the phone... House got flooded so i came home early.. I got the rad today but i havent heard anything on the res in a week... After i get this mess fixed i still have two hours of end of month book work for work to do.. No working on the case till probably wednesday if not tomorrow.. I got another long day via board of trusties meeting tomorrow.. i will say this.. Screws came with rad, and might not do the silver tubing... Gotta see it under the uv before i say yeah.. Might do that tonight if it isnt to late after i do the book work.. As for the overtime.. god i wish i had my full staff here.. We probably have til july with short staff.. And i get to work weekends all month long..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> posting on the phone... House got flooded so i came home early.. I got the rad today but i havent heard anything on the res in a week... After i get this mess fixed i still have two hours of end of month book work for work to do.. No working on the case till probably wednesday if not tomorrow.. I got another long day via board of trusties meeting tomorrow.. i will say this.. Screws came with rad, and might not do the silver tubing... Gotta see it under the uv before i say yeah.. Might do that tonight if it isnt to late after i do the book work.. As for the overtime.. god i wish i had my full staff here.. We probably have til july with short staff.. And i get to work weekends all month long..



damn dude hope you get this all sorted out soon bro   any damage to the house or your property???

Well glad you at least got your rad today   Keep us posted man, you had us worried.


----------



## _jM (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude hope you get this all sorted out soon bro   any damage to the house or your property???
> 
> Well glad you at least got your rad today   Keep us posted man, you had us worried.



diddo 


We aint going anywhere soon.. you just do what you gotta do. Work and family is by far more important than any PC ANYONE could ever make/have. Once you get everything sorted out, drop us a line and let us know whats going on bro  Like Patty said earlier, hope there is not too much damage to your home bro. Im assuming that there isn't too much, or you would have at least told us by now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> posting on the phone... House got flooded so i came home early.. I got the rad today but i havent heard anything on the res in a week... After i get this mess fixed i still have two hours of end of month book work for work to do.. No working on the case till probably wednesday if not tomorrow.. I got another long day via board of trusties meeting tomorrow.. i will say this.. Screws came with rad, and might not do the silver tubing... Gotta see it under the uv before i say yeah.. Might do that tonight if it isnt to late after i do the book work.. As for the overtime.. god i wish i had my full staff here.. We probably have til july with short staff.. And i get to work weekends all month long..



Sorry to hear about the house CS. Hope it doesn't hurt $$$'s wise. And I'm with you on the work trhing so were in it together. I'm working seven days a week for an undetermined amount of time...not for the same reason as you though; mostly for greed of better hardware  I'll think of you this Saturday while at work.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about home sweet home mate . hope you sort things out buddy, good luck


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the flood....  Good luck cleaning all the mess...

and hope work ease up later on!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude hope you get this all sorted out soon bro   any damage to the house or your property???
> 
> Well glad you at least got your rad today   Keep us posted man, you had us worried.





_jM said:


> diddo
> 
> 
> We aint going anywhere soon.. you just do what you gotta do. Work and family is by far more important than any PC ANYONE could ever make/have. Once you get everything sorted out, drop us a line and let us know whats going on bro  Like Patty said earlier, hope there is not too much damage to your home bro. Im assuming that there isn't too much, or you would have at least told us by now.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sorry to hear about the house CS. Hope it doesn't hurt $$$'s wise. And I'm with you on the work trhing so were in it together. I'm working seven days a week for an undetermined amount of time...not for the same reason as you though; mostly for greed of better hardware  I'll think of you this Saturday while at work.





computertechy said:


> sorry to hear about home sweet home mate . hope you sort things out buddy, good luck





tzitzibp said:


> Sorry to hear about the flood....  Good luck cleaning all the mess...
> 
> and hope work ease up later on!





Thanks Guys. There wasn't really any damage done to the place. More of carpet full of water and finally got the broken line fixed.. One good thing about renting! lol... Had to throw a way a few things that where in boxes, but nothing to big.



As for work.. A moment will pass, but the moment will last.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

good to know no problems caused!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks Guys. There wasn't really any damage done to the place. More of carpet full of water and finally got the broken line fixed.. One good thing about renting! lol... Had to throw a way a few things that where in boxes, but nothing to big.



Cool.



Cold Storm said:


> As for work.. A moment will pass, but the moment will last.



Ya. Nice way to put it. I like my work. I work with great people (for the most part ) and I have my days but as you say; "A moment will pass, but the moment will last." It's always worth it in the end!  

Cheers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks Guys. There wasn't really any damage done to the place. More of carpet full of water and finally got the broken line fixed.. One good thing about renting! lol... Had to throw a way a few things that where in boxes, but nothing to big.
> 
> 
> 
> As for work.. A moment will pass, but the moment will last.



thanks for the update CS, glad it was nothing major man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Yo Storm ...

Any good pics/updates with the rad in> ???

@CP

Hey for what we were talking bout the other day, do you still need my addy? Also, Expect a paypal closer to the end of June.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yo Storm ...
> 
> Any good pics/updates with the rad in> ???
> 
> ...



PM me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Yesterday at work was a little better then Monday.. One of my cooks had to leave early once he heard that his grandson was dead.. Don't quite know what happened, just hope my cooks all right.  Then I had a nice sized catering so I fell a sleep once I got home.   There might be a update today. Don't quite know whats going to happen today..


----------



## _jM (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh man that sucks about your fellow co-worker bro. I hate loosing loved ones  Hope he is ok with the situation and can get his ass back to work so you can post MOAR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yesterday at work was a little better then Monday.. One of my cooks had to leave early once he heard that his grandson was dead.. Don't quite know what happened, just hope my cooks all right.  Then I had a nice sized catering so I fell a sleep once I got home.   There might be a update today. Don't quite know whats going to happen today..



we are sharing bad luck atm mate , hope your cook is ok bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, he has to work tomorrow, So I'll see what happened when i get in tomorrow morning... No update tonight. Under the weather and I got a wake-up call of 4am to be at work for a morning catering before I start lunch/dinner work..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got a chance to catch up on the thread.. First, sorry about the house and the employee.

And I think I know of the res maker, carefully check it for leaks.(pressure test it a bit).

(Acrylic is not too good to introduce into H20 systems, the more parts the more chances for leaks.)

I wish I was close by I fricken love to cook.....

EDIT: (beware white and blue, its ON now....)
Red
You value freedom, impulse, emotion and fire.� You love instant gratification and acting on your gut feeling.� At your best, you are passionate and decisive.� At your worst, you are shortsighted and destructive.� Your symbol is a fireball.� Your enemies are white and blue.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Mk.. Yeah, CD is having the same res so, we'll see with how it goes on how well it does.. 

I'm just waiting so much on all this to get done.. I ordered sata cables today, 12" ones... They e mailed me back tonight saying the cables weren't in stock and if I wanted them in "yellow"... back to the drawing board on that... I need to try and get the rad in tomorrow.. It will help with a lot of questions that I have in my head... Damn thoughts! Going crazy with this build!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 4, 2009)

@ MK : Bring it on bitch 

@ CS : dont rush it mate, thats where things go wrong! look at me, i rushed things now everything is screwed up with the project(wrong pipe sizes sent, missing case parts, parts out of stock)

on top of things, lost my job(u know this lol ), nan in hospital, mum in hospital, me and the fiancee might split, hardly any money LOL........ list in endless


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

hope things are OK, now!

Have you found any time to work on the mod, man?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree!

hows the mod mate?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

We'll I was able to get a nice day semi off. Went to work for a bit and now home. So, I'm going to later place the rad in the case to see about what I need to do next.. I got something cooking and I just gotta think it threw...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

good luck buddy


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

computertechy said:


> good luck buddy



second that...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

hey cold, glad you got some time off bro, I suggest getting some rest man


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've e mailed MM on getting a modded top panel and front. He said he can do whatever, as long as I can wait... lmao.. So, tonight I'll throw the rad in the system and see what I want to do.. I forgot till looking at it a bit ago that all I have to do is take the top panel off, since it's a sheet of metal only, and put the rad on.. Damn this case is easy to work with!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2009)

*Update:*

All right, so today was a good day. Rained off and on, and it was nice to see it. But, I got a lot done, or at lease I think I did... 

First off, I want to show you what arrived at my door step Wednesday!!!!!








Yep, that's a Xigmatek Thor's Hammer! MMMMMmmmm that looks so good on my desk! If you look in the Ghetto Mod's thread you can see the fun that I've all ready had with it! 

With that in mind, and shown, I think after I wire, and sleeve the fans, I'll be placing my main system in the case. Gotta love thumb screws! Best stuff possible! I'll go air till i get the res in and the extra stuff in it...

Now for the update on the look of the rad. My good it was sweet and easy to do. The lining of the holes where a bit off, only on one end.. Ether way you place the rad, one side will have to be screwed in angled.. No problem with that. It works so that's all I care about

*Pictures*

























Fingerprints are GONE


















There you have it. The rad is in. Now I'm still undecided if I want to go push/pull or not. the screws that they sent in the box was 28mm long so I have to go and get some 30mm screws for it, or might just use the fan screws that I got from MM. They are longer then what I need, but I can get a dremel and saw off the screws to use it. Easy fix right there right?

Now, here is the big thing. What's been really racking my brain.. How to make the loop shorter.. I believe I have figured it out, but I am awaiting a confirmation from MM in order if he can do it. 

*Here is what I am thinking:*

It's going to cost $40 bucks a piece to do both a different top and front panel for the case.  So what I have asked him if he could do. is

For the top I was looking at moving the rad set up 1 inch forward to the front, and 1 inch to the right side. This will leave, I hope, enough room to have him drill a 2&5/8th's circular cut in the top so I can have the res sticking half way out of the case. This will give it a "different" look to the case all together.. The T-virus res would probably looks sweeter then hell having it show like that.. I'll still have the window on the side, so it won't be hiding the bottom of it. Plus with that, I can grab a UN Design Z bracket, and set up the pump right under it on the bottom fan. This would dramatically cut the loop in size. Very good size might I add..


As for the front, I'm still in a 50/50 thought on it..I was thinking of having him do this. from the bottom it would go

Fan
Bay Drive's 
Fan
Then the rest would be just a plain front

This way, I can have a bottom fan blow onto the cards and the fan above the bay drive blow onto the ram... But, what's making me still say 50/50 is this... I am thinking of a front panel to be like this, from the bottom.

Bay Drive's
Fan
Fan
Plain til top

Reasoning is shorter cabling.. I can set up one of my 110cfm fans to blow onto the video cards still..



But... even thinking like that.. I like the set up right now for the front.. yes, as the pictures show,






there is the top fan blowing straight onto the rad... useless fan, but it does look quite fine due to the three xtreme fans.. 

Man, me thinking, and thinking!!!! Grrr...



Now, for what's up next.. I should by the end of the weekend have the system swapped.. This way to just have it done and going. That way I can see about how I like having the bay drive at the bottom like I have, which i don't see to be a problem.. Then also get the old water loop cleaned and ready to ship to JR. 

Well, that's it for tonight... I've been writing this for teh past hour but keep on stopping and looking at my Acer Monitor!!! I got Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children Complete on Blu-ray... Man, it breath taking.. The difference between regular version and this... I've thrown both up at the same time, running and with the blu-ray... crisp.. God, I've watched this movie about 40 some times.. It's on my zune, and my best thing to watch if I have to be in the "library" for to long!!!! 


and for the fun I had while thinking...












And yes, those are just some of the boxes that have came from this build.. I think my count is 12 now on boxes... in the past 3 weeks..


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the killer update.  I like the mock res!  Rockout for mock ups!


----------



## reverze (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like you're going to run out of space soon in that thing.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

reverze said:


> Looks like you're going to run out of space soon in that thing.



by the time he finishes a build that he's completely happy with, he'll have a case the size of the ENIAC.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2009)

Mr. Murderer are you almost ready?

He is still clueless even tho I posted the master plan in this thread lol.


I'm ready at any time!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Mr. Murderer are you almost ready?
> 
> He is still clueless even tho I posted the master plan in this thread lol.
> 
> ...



heh, i have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2009)

O yea what am I talking about lol Wrong thread opps lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> O yea what am I talking about lol Wrong thread opps lol



no it's not.
i'm ready whenever you are!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 6, 2009)

I think a few more weeks might add to the prize if you know what I mean.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I think a few more weeks might add to the prize if you know what I mean.



indeed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

very good CS, love the mounting of the rad man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good CS, love the mounting of the rad man



And your idea for the res seems novel too. I'm looking forward to seeing it.

Hey CS, have you considered a 2 in 1? That case is so huge, I'm sure you could fit a air cooled micro in too!!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 6, 2009)

looking good cs! 

take your time buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And your idea for the res seems novel too. I'm looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Hey CS, have you considered a 2 in 1? That case is so huge, I'm sure you could fit a air cooled micro in too!!


----------



## _jM (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking great CS!!!  Where the hell are you putting the pump at?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2009)

where im thinking of placing the pump is one of two places. The first and idea placing is going to be right under the res. Have the pump in be right under the res out so its a straight tube.. the second place if i cant get the modded top is going to have a un design bracket between the bay drives and the mobo.. That will hold the pump and fan.. Ether way its a un design bracket i need.. Lol..


----------



## _jM (Jun 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> where im thinking of placing the pump is one of two places. The first and idea placing is going to be right under the res. Have the pump in be right under the res out so its a straight tube.. the second place if i cant get the modded top is going to have a un design bracket between the bay drives and the mobo.. That will hold the pump and fan.. Ether way its a un design bracket i need.. Lol..



I say put it under the res to keep your loop as short as possible. Either way it looks like this is going to be one sweet ass rig and should be able to keep all the hardwares nice and cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Mr. Murderer are you almost ready?
> 
> He is still clueless even tho I posted the master plan in this thread lol.
> 
> ...





Random Murderer said:


> heh, i have no idea what you're talking about...





DaMulta said:


> O yea what am I talking about lol Wrong thread opps lol





Random Murderer said:


> no it's not.
> i'm ready whenever you are!





DaMulta said:


> I think a few more weeks might add to the prize if you know what I mean.





Random Murderer said:


> indeed.







You ain't *stealing* my flippin' chip! I'll get it to 5ghz don't worry! 





_jM said:


> I say put it under the res to keep your loop as short as possible. Either way it looks like this is going to be one sweet ass rig and should be able to keep all the hardwares nice and cool



Yeah, I'm more then likely going to  do the loop that way. I'm still waiting on the e mail from MM, i'll probably get it on Monday. All good on that!  Everyone needs to have a weekend off! 

Now I'm getting ready to buy some little things.. the on/off switch the hdd bay drive inserts... That way I can throw the system in and wait for the res to get here!  My god I love mobo trays!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You ain't *stealing* my flippin' chip! I'll get it to 5ghz don't worry!



so you're saying i can borrow it?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2009)

He still isn't onto the master plan Mahahhaha!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> so you're saying i can borrow it?



We'll "see" about it!




DaMulta said:


> He still isn't onto the master plan Mahahhaha!



Oh, I'm onto the Master Plan, Just have to stay a step a head of you two! 

My knight is at G2, While both Bishops have it in their crosshairs.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 7, 2009)

Projects looking good,, that res will finish this build off nice.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> We'll "see" about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfft, we've already crossed the board with all 8 pawns and now we have 9 queens.


----------



## _jM (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> pfft, we've already crossed the board with all 8 pawns and now we have 9 queens.



checkmate?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> pfft, we've already crossed the board with all 8 pawns and now we have 9 queens.



 and I expect you to fix the saved game back to where we had it by time I get back home today! Sorry, but that's a little unrealistic..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> and I expect you to fix the saved game back to where we had it by time I get back home today! Sorry, but that's a little unrealistic..



i lol'd when i read this.
any word from frozenq?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i lol'd when i read this.
> any word from frozenq?



I laughed too, bad part it was 5:30 when I read it the first time... once I did the 3 S's I came back and wrote that.. 

There hasn't been any word from him, frozen Q, in the past week or so about it.

I'll probably get the e mail from Mountain Mods tomorrow, and from that I can see on what's going down. I should get the stuff I ordered from Performance Pc's come Tuesday or Wednesday. 


I got two Black/Blue Ring on/off switches for the front of the case
1 Bitspower Black Sparkle rotary 90d 3/8th barb (this will be placed on the "in" barb of the res for easier movement
2 hdd Mount Station set-ups. (they're silver, but I'm going to spray paint them black for use.

So, Wednesday will be fun for me. Work till then, So, I'll probably wire up and sleeve the fans for everything.. Switches also.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2009)

> So, Wednesday will be fun for me. Work till then,



His weakness has been shared!


----------



## _jM (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I laughed too, bad part it was 5:30 when I read it the first time... once I did the 3 S's I came back and wrote that..
> 
> There hasn't been any word from him, frozen Q, in the past week or so about it.
> 
> ...




Why in the hell did you get the silver HDD mounts? Your case aint silver!!!! heh
 Did you grab the switches that are pre-wired and sleeved? I would have.. they arn't that much more $$.. and it takes all the hassle of having to do it yourself I figured you would have gotten more than 1 of those BP Rotary fittings (for the RAD)..  
You do know that you can call Performace-Pcs and have them change your order before it goes out.. they are really nice and do it all the time for me when I can't make up my mind! -- witch happens to be all the time for me. ( I have done it soo much that when I place an order.. they wait at least 2 hours to process it cause they know I'll call back! LOL)

MOAR PICTURES PLEASE...damnit!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> His weakness has been shared!



Lol... Come in my place of stay while I'm at work. I got to ankle bitters that will do just that!  Not to mention two other people.. lol 




_jM said:


> Why in the hell did you get the silver HDD mounts? Your case aint silver!!!! heh
> Did you grab the switches that are pre-wired and sleeved? I would have.. they arn't that much more $$.. and it takes all the hassle of having to do it yourself I figured you would have gotten more than 1 of those BP Rotary fittings (for the RAD)..
> You do know that you can call Performace-Pcs and have them change your order before it goes out.. they are really nice and do it all the time for me when I can't make up my mind! -- witch happens to be all the time for me. ( I have done it soo much that when I place an order.. they wait at least 2 hours to process it cause they know I'll call back! LOL)
> 
> MOAR PICTURES PLEASE...damnit!




Yeah, the case isn't silver, but I thought I could at lease have some fun with a spray can or two! 
The switches aren't pre wired. I all ready have two pre-wired switches that I got from SVC. their sleeved and just ready for me to wire it to the switch it self.. So, all ready went with it, just the fact they where black pos on/off switches.. this will make the front of the case look good.
The reason I only got one barb like that was I just need one.. I bought 10 compression fittings from Cyber Druid and going to use those for everything else.. By having the 90d I can have it go straight from the barb of the CPU block to the res.. fast and simple.. Now, I could use a 90d for the pump.. but that will be on the next buy..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 2 hdd Mount Station set-ups. (they're silver, but I'm going to spray paint them black for use.



make sure to prime them first.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> make sure to prime them first.



Will do. I'll be going to ACE come Tuesday for the stuff.. They close in 30 so not today, and tomorrow will be a late day at work..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Will do. I'll be going to ACE come Tuesday for the stuff.. They close in 30 so not today, and tomorrow will be a late day at work..



mind if i tag along?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> mind if i tag along?



Hmmmmm... lol.. Do you even have to ask? be ready at 3 on Tuesday. I'll get off around 1.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll bring my full auto BB gun and make the little dogs run in fear lol.

The two other people is where Mr. Murderer comes into play.


(have you installed rubber everywhere to kill sound?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'll bring my full auto BB gun and make the little dogs run in fear lol.
> 
> The two other people is where Mr. Murderer comes into play.
> 
> ...



 nice one.. Now, you've told me you'd be coming. I'll make sure to have the shotgun placed near my uncle and not in a bed room.. lol..


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not worried my sneak skill is maxed out on The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I have all my practice in to get the job done right with no worries of traps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm not worried my sneak skill is maxed out on The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I have all my practice in to get the job done right with no worries of traps.



That's fine man.. They have all the materia I kept when I was all up in Yuffie's bed.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's fine man.. They have all the materia I kept when I was all up in Yuffie's bed.



lulz. blizzaga. done.

EDIT:
of course, knowing you, you've got shell and plenty of hi-pots.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> lulz. blizzaga. done.
> 
> EDIT:
> of course, knowing you, you've got shell and plenty of hi-pots.



Well, they got the some of the stuff I got from Yuffie  I really don't want to kill D, now do I? Now, if he does resort to using something other then bean bag rounds.. I'll let him taste my Masamune


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

Did I forget to say that I'm a master of illusion?

I already have a black shinny cardboard box ready to go! WITH just in case a print out to tape on the monitor to make it appear to be on!

Mr. Murderer calls/maybe comes over/or maybe something else. While I replace the box!

Then wait and divide the loot mahahahaha flawless plan even if the victim knew about some of the master plan


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Did I forget to say that I'm a master of illusion?
> 
> I already have a black shinny cardboard box ready to go! WITH just in case a print out to tape on the monitor to make it appear to be on!
> 
> ...




Ahhh, so your going to try and take my case also! That's fine.. You'll throw your back out, or have a hernia by picking up the case! No matter if your a master of Illusion.. My blood line goes straight to the feudal era of Japan.. Back to Uesugi Kenshin his self.. That's right. The "dragon" of the Yin-Yang. So, are you my Takeda Shingen?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

See your not on to the plan lol I knew it lol








Naw I just cut the head off of this certain highlander and gained my skills last year.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> See your not on to the plan lol I knew it lol
> 
> http://www.skatelabfurniture.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/skateboard-dog.317150644_std.jpg
> 
> ...



 Damn, that dog got skills! That's fine.. a thing from my past for everyone to roll over... True story... My sister (9 months and 2 days younger then me) loved to get her friends to chase me. I've dodged threw cars, hedge clippers, roof tops... So, come at me man! Remember, there is a HUGE reason I picked the Title I have... Besides the other reason... "Banned" 


Now for the update. I am going to be going tomorrow and get the paint for when the bay drive hdd come in.. But, today I got the sata cables. Woot, took a few days to get it to come in, but it's came. I gotta say, even if the place was 4 miles away from my house, an I had to ups it.. Worth every penny! 17 bucks for 5 13" sata cables.. that's with 10 bucks of shipping.. Now, what really got me, and what made me fall more in love with them, is the size of the cables.. It's true that a picture is worth 1000 words!























A few words so you won't go insane looking at it and saying  in the 3rd picture, my new ones are the ones on the right, while the sata cables on the left are the EVGA sata cables that came with my 780i FTW board. I took the 4th picture to show that the ones I bought, right again, are not just smaller, but thinner also..

Well, that's it for myself now... I'll try and do cabling/sleeving tomorrow since I get off early... 1 day off this week, so a treat on just working a few hours..


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

looking good CS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Those are a big noticable difference. Not a bad price either. Nice find.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Well toys came today, I'll be doing a update later tonight! Woot!


Got some good news and bad news... I  guess I should go bad news first... I ordered two of the hdd vibration absorbers for the bay drive. So, I can place my hdd's in the bay... Well, I only got one set.. I called PPC and they said that I had to go threw the website and they'll get it fixed for me. They moved their warehouse this weekend... grrr... lol


But, I got some good stuff! Which I'm happy about, but cry about the same time!

The Hdd converter.... BLACK!!!







So, tonight will be trying to do switches up for the lighting... and moving over the set up from cosmos to MM case.. I got the Xigmatek Thor, so I'm looking forward to it!!! Just gotta do a few things for work before I can do that!!! lol..


I called them at 3:41pm EST.. E mailed them threw their website at 3:50pm EST.. Got their e mail threw Hotmail saying the product will be sent out today, at 4:02pm EST... I gotta say, very quick at doing things! very Quick! So, I hope my tomorrow I can add my second hdd to it!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

good luck , atleast u get emails back from them dude!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

is that a BP fitting?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah, it's a BP fitting. 90d fitting at that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, it's a BP fitting. 90d fitting at that.



i just jizzed in my pants 

I love those things, quality is amazing


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I've been quite pleased with the quality of both those and the compression fittings that I got from CD. Bitspower is a great quality, along with Koolance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I've been quite pleased with the quality of both those and the compression fittings that I got from CD. Bitspower is a great quality, along with Koolance.



I have some koolance here in the house, I love them too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, somewhat of a update... I was going to place the system inside the MM case, but I got to thinking that I should wait till I get my wiring done at lease.. So, I hope by the end of the weekend I'll do it all.. I feel like just crashing after I get home from work at 7pm... 

I really like the hdd bracket's that I got. Quite nice to see that I didn't have to paint the rails.. lol, I wish I I had the other rail.. lol..  I should have the other one tomorrow thank god. 












All I can say is "living in the fast lane" Woot Woot!  











Now, there is going to be a silte problem when having the drive bays full with the two hdds.. How am I going to place the front bay cover, in which I love, in there? Solution, I'm going to drill two holes in each side of Bay sides, so I can screw in the extenders and still have the bay cover in there.. Yeah, the hdds will stick a little more out, but I really don't think it will be a problem... Unless, I can think of a way to place them in there besides that.. Any idea? Open to thoughts.... Almost thought of using the hdd fan plates on the fan of the mobo tray, and just placing the drives there.. but I'm trying to shorten the loop...


All right, so I'm thinking of that... I took the fans off the rad, and top off so I can try seeing where, or how, to do that custom top... Snag on problems... Here, pictures show it.











It looks that the only way I can place the res above the top, like I want, is to place the rad in a strange placement like I show... The Custom top would... I don't know, be just a flat top with a hole at the end... but then the fans would blow downward... Only exhaust being the back of the case... I don't know... Your guys thoughts???

So, that's where I am now... Only thing I got good going for me.. This







Yep, black on/off buttons with Blue rings around the button!


----------



## _jM (Jun 11, 2009)

What are you using the other button for... the cathodes or a reset switch? Looks good man.. coming along nicely.. Have you heard anything on your res yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

very very nice update CS.  First off, like the mounting of the HDD   I absolutely love the rad, and the on/off buttons are badass


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

_jM said:


> What are you using the other button for... the cathodes or a reset switch? Looks good man.. coming along nicely.. Have you heard anything on your res yet?



The Buttons are going to be like this. One is going to be for the White LED lights, While the other will be for all the UV active lights. 

As for the Res. I haven't heard a thing since the XS thread stated he was awaiting the tubing again since they sent him the wrong stuff the first time.. So, that's up in the air.. Grinds my gears since I ordered it a month ago.. But, things happen. 




Chicken Patty said:


> very very nice update CS.  First off, like the mounting of the HDD   I absolutely love the rad, and the on/off buttons are badass



Thanks CP, just gotta think of how the water loop will be mounted... Even thought of this, Have a custom Top with fans, then having MM do a custom side panel that was slated for a rad... But, that is like everything else.. up in the air... But, could work..


Also... Mee all getty right now.. just ordered this phone for replacement due to my other one that keeps crapin' on me... one year 4 phones due to screen just not working..  have that tomorrow! Woot!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The Buttons are going to be like this. One is going to be for the White LED lights, While the other will be for all the UV active lights.
> 
> As for the Res. I haven't heard a thing since the XS thread stated he was awaiting the tubing again since they sent him the wrong stuff the first time.. So, that's up in the air.. Grinds my gears since I ordered it a month ago.. But, things happen.
> 
> ...




can you give us an example to that side panel you told me about earlier?  Like a ghetto drawing or something?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

I got something better.. My dog has been a PITA so I had to sit down with her.. Plus going around with SP on ideas.. In about 20 I'll have a paint version.. Forgot to get photoshop from my hdd before I threw it in the case.. lmao


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

here is What I was thinking 






Now, that's the rad.. There is still a few things for the res and pump that I'm thinking of also.. Will have that mocked up and done once my dog stops being a PITA..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> here is What I was thinking
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/my thought810.jpg
> 
> Now, that's the rad.. There is still a few things for the res and pump that I'm thinking of also.. Will have that mocked up and done once my dog stops being a PITA..



I get what you mean, that'll be cool though man


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2009)

From the way I'm looking at it, it would still have good enough air flow inside the case... the only thing.. I was thinking of... for the side panel, outside the case, throwing a rad grill there instead of the fan grills.. but now where to find a 4x120mm rad grill??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> From the way I'm looking at it, it would still have good enough air flow inside the case... the only thing.. I was thinking of... for the side panel, outside the case, throwing a rad grill there instead of the fan grills.. but now where to find a 4x120mm rad grill??



i've looked before and found nothing but 120.3's at max.  maybe a custom one can be done, shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've looked before and found nothing but 120.3's at max.  maybe a custom one can be done, shouldn't be that hard.



Well, I Pm'ed CD.. To ask two things

If he knew of a site that had 4x120mm Rad grill,
If not, if he could make one...

I forget about this site all the DAMN TIME

Petra Tech Shop  Why do I forget something that's even bookmarked!??! Glah!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> here is What I was thinking
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/my thought810.jpg
> 
> Now, that's the rad.. There is still a few things for the res and pump that I'm thinking of also.. Will have that mocked up and done once my dog stops being a PITA..



Seems like a good airflow setup....it's starting to come together...nice!!

I still think you should do a 2 in 1 with all the space you have!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I Pm'ed CD.. To ask two things
> 
> If he knew of a site that had 4x120mm Rad grill,
> If not, if he could make one...
> ...



it happens to the best of us.  Also IM sure CD can make you what you need


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Seems like a good airflow setup....it's starting to come together...nice!!
> 
> I still think you should do a 2 in 1 with all the space you have!!



I keep on thinking about saying something to you about that... lol.. I was almost thinking, if I could of had my "cake and eat it too" talk with a mobo manufacture and see about having a long way mobo.. it would be in production forever in a day.. but could happen!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 12, 2009)

looking good CS 


on a side note: hmmmmmm i wonder...........if CP is gay!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

computertechy said:


> looking good CS
> 
> 
> on a side note: hmmmmmm i wonder...........if CP is gay!



wtf????


----------



## computertechy (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL im just busting ur balls 

im in a random mood!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

computertechy said:


> LOL
> 
> im in a random mood!



I see


----------



## computertechy (Jun 12, 2009)

go watch some porn, chill out & change ur avatar for christ sake!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

computertechy said:


> go watch some porn, chill out & change ur avatar for christ sake!



you guys are really kicking my ass about the avatar


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

I go off to talk with my parents and I come back to this! Come on guys! Damulta and My throw backs where better!! lol... Well, as for the avatar CP... Yeah... Chicken Patty with Ketchup doesn't work quite well when you've seen that avatar for MONTHS ON END!!!  all good. Your Avatar is who you are! I'm Cold and heartless..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I go off to talk with my parents and I come back to this! Come on guys! Damulta and My throw backs where better!! lol... Well, as for the avatar CP... Yeah... Chicken Patty with Ketchup doesn't work quite well when you've seen that avatar for MONTHS ON END!!!  all good. Your Avatar is who you are! I'm Cold and heartless..



 You guys are funny....and if your avatar is who you are then I guess I'm a cartoon character that answers e-mails wearing a wrestling mask and with boxing gloves on!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you guys are really kicking my ass about the avatar



At least use another Chicken Patty! LOL After All CHICKEN PATTEY WITH KETCHUP@@@!!!


Now I'm want to eat a Chicken Patty.......both kinds LOL(not yours tho LOL) just for the dirty minds out there like mine own.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Everytime I look at yours CA for the first time... I think of it as some girl with a white hat on, red scarf, and killing a monitor... lol.. It's one of those things Like my Custom Title!  


MMM last night I had a buffalo style Chicken patty... MMMMM Sounds so good!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> At least use another Chicken Patty! LOL After All CHICKEN PATTEY WITH KETCHUP@@@!!!
> 
> 
> Now I'm want to eat a Chicken Patty.......both kinds LOL(not yours tho LOL) just for the dirty minds out there like mine own.


 

Personally I prefer eating chicken patties with mayonnaise...taste better IMO 



Cold Storm said:


> Everytime I look at yours CA for the first time... I think of it as some girl with a white hat on, red scarf, and killing a monitor... lol.. It's one of those things Like my Custom Title!



 But really it's Strongad pissed at his "Compy 386" and, I like to think, (In honour of CP of course) pouring ketchup all over it!!   Here's Strongbad in action.

Edit: And with his new "Lappy 486" after the ketchup incident: R.I.P. Compy 386!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Personally I prefer eating chicken patties with mayonnaise...taste better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> But really it's Strongad pissed at his "Compy 386" and, I like to think, (In honour of CP of course) pouring ketchup all over it!!   Here's Strongbad in action.



 yeah I know who Strongbad is.. lol.. But it just doesn't look like him at a glance... 


Well, guys, I've done all I can for tonight.. I threw A message at Mountain Mods asking about the two panels.. Something along the lines of this....

For the right side Panel I was thinking of having the rad placed around the area I show from the picture







Along with also having a cut out fan spacing for a PSU on the panel. That way I can flip the PSU, so it doesn't tend to blow exhaust heat towards the pump.  (what I thought with that, I get a fan filter placed on the side)

I wanted to know if i could have this for the top






A three fan set up HW Labs, with the back end cut circular for the res to pop out, like so. It would probably have to be right above the fan, since teh PSU is in the way.


So, what you guys think? I could do the moding on the side myself, but it's Powder Coat finish all ready, and I really wouldn't want it to be messed up because of me! Tomorrow I might try to conquer the lights.. Just so much on my mind, and none of it productive! lol... 

As for the window etching.. I'm doing that last. It's the final thing that will show the BLING of my case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

CS I think that'll look sweet man.  See how much it is and stuff, i'd go for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks CP. Yeah, it'll be different for sure. Plus having the rad cover also!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks CP. Yeah, it'll be different for sure. Plus having the rad cover also!



has CD gotten back to ya on that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I Pm'ed CD.. To ask two things
> 
> If he knew of a site that had 4x120mm Rad grill,
> If not, if he could make one...
> ...



CP, go and get some sleep! lol... you even thanked me on the rad grill... lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2009)

^^^ I agree. The res idea would look hella cool. Especially with the etched window. Three fans on top should do it IMO along with the rad exhaust on the side


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, the all mighty SP has given me a  in the right direction... The Corsair HX1000 PSU Exhaust from the vent in the back of the PSU.. so it sucks in air.. SO, I don't need the extra cut for Fan in the Right Side...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> CP, go and get some sleep! lol... you even thanked me on the rad grill... lol



in that original message did you mean he already answered that he can make one, or did you ask him only.  I thought you had only asked him, thats why I asked you if he had gotten back to you with an answer


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

he answered me with that link! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> he answered me with that link! lol



ok, I take full blame now


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

I think the allining of the Planets are really out to get me! Really!

First off, been a month since I ordered the Res, still don't have it, and haven't heard from Frozen Q in weeks..  I wouldn't care if everything else isn't piling up!

Then I get my package from PPC. The HDD I ordered that they only sent 1 of 2 to me... SENT THE WRONG ONES... 

I ordererd This

& Got THIS

They had a record of what I ordered.. HOW FLIPPIN' hard is it to get it right the second time? Come on... It's still in stock on the website.. Even on the flipping order slip it says my the one's I got the first time also... FLOP IT.. can't read a piece of paper? 

Then The I gotta send back my new celly because Verizon said I ordered a new line and not a new cell phone.. It was a upgrade.. But, whatever... So, all that.. Now awaiting e mail from PPC.. 

oh, btw, I'm sleeving now.. lol 

I need to start rubbing my ears....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

thats why PPC is shit. i hate that place. hank always fucks up on something.

frozenQ tried to jip me so i gave him the finger and let him be.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I'm going to turn away from PPC now.. Newegg did hit me 3 times in a row, but it wasn't totally their fault as it was more UPS's... This is just shotty work by PPC..

As for the res.. I know snags happen, look at this project log.. But, at lease let someone know whats going on.. he said 7-10 days come 20 days ago..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

he told me $60 for a custom res, then he needed a bit more so it turned into $75 and then a few days later asked when i was sending the $125 to his paypal. fuck that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

The Price to me was straight forward. Just, that his word on getting me one wasn't straight forward... Time line wise that is..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

PPC has never failed on me yet, placed about 7 orders with them. Sorry this happened CS, both PPC and with Alex.  Good luck and hope you get your stuff and the right stuff soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PPC has never failed on me yet, placed about 7 orders with them. Sorry this happened CS, both PPC and with Alex.  Good luck and hope you get your stuff and the right stuff soon



Yeah, I can't believe that it happened myself.. Just wish my luck could change.. Really change.. lol

Update:


Crisco FTW!






Well, I'm taking break after sleaving all the fans, before I try and solder them..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeving 


finally.  Looking good bro, I like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks CP for that. It took me about 3 hours to do those 4 fans and then set it up in a series.. Reason... I some how only got the middle two connected right.. So, had to re do it..  but worked great the second time. 













Now, after talking with Sneeky, and thinking I should run to ACE/Lowes tomorrow for some 18g wire, he came up with something good On the rails that run along the case, have some sort of cut up tubing to go and hide the wires.. I'm all ready going to go to ACE/Lowes tomorrow to get wires that can go from the three from the front to wire them to go all the way around the case to do so... SO, here is my question.. Should I go and get some PVC Pipe and paint it all myself, or should I go and get some one to do acrylic quarter tubing for me? Suggestions??? Have to be black.. lol


Well, that's it for tonight.. I'm going to rest for the rest of the night, and get up for a full day of wiring of sorts tomorrow.



Oh yeah.. Forgot... Youtube!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

very good CS, love how it came out bro.


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

you need to hurry up


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

I dont understand the tubing thing.. Are you saying you want to hide the sleeved wires inside a tube?
If so get flex copper and a cheap bender
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3755


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, what I want to do is get a tube, cut them in quarters and  place 2 of them along the corner rail and top rail to hide the wire..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

thats one way of hiding the wires, Now I get it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, Sneeky came up with the idea.. It could work out quite well really.. Just gotta see if trying to get acrylic ones would be good, or just getting a PVC pipe and doing it myself.. I gotta get some wires tomorrow long enough for the fan set-up and also the switches..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, PVC....

PCP is a bad thing I think


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, PVC....
> 
> PCP is a bad thing I think



 I don't know what my mind is thinking! I guess since I've had one hell of a week and kinks in the mod... lol.. nah, I'd die before i touch anything like that! lol


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

since I am here bugging you did I read before you were using the Vandal switches for lights?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to use two of them. One on/off for the uv, and the other for the white led's.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

arent the Vandal switches momentary?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope, PPC (there's where I got PCP! I swear!) has them in both the Momentary and On/off The only thing they don't have is any on/off in the "dot" feature of switches.. Ring and plain is in stock.. Got two Black with Blue ring


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for showing me that (learn something new every day)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Np, now I just gotta make sure to wire it up right! lol.. Keep putting it off.. lol..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, I know that feeling...I am always freaking out when it comes time to throw the power switch the first time


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

You know CS.. thats the greatest thing about being in FL and being a PC enthusiast! IS PPC.. but at the same time.. every time Im ready to make a big order with them.. there is always one of those items on your list you need ASAP and its out of stock, every damn time!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks CP for that. It took me about 3 hours to do those 4 fans and then set it up in a series.. Reason... I some how only got the middle two connected right.. So, had to re do it..  but worked great the second time.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/DSCN1863.jpg
> 
> ...



That is hellacoool!!! Nice work!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> You know CS.. thats the greatest thing about being in FL and being a PC enthusiast! IS PPC.. but at the same time.. every time Im ready to make a big order with them.. there is always one of those items on your list you need ASAP and its out of stock, every damn time!



But, mine wasn't out of stock, Look at the links. Call them up and they'll tell you its not out of stock. I have. They just couldn't get it right twice and so flop it.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 14, 2009)

unlucky CS, only the best of us have problems 

but atleast u are going forwards not backwards!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

*Update:*

All right, So I've been a busy bee the past two days. Had the weekend off so got done what i've been putting off. Well all most got it done.. I still have to sleeve the back two fans, and the one that will be blowing onto the GPU's.. But, I did get the four from yesterday done, and got the Aerocool fans done.. But, they where a PITA.. Had to use a power fan header just to make sure I cut the yellow one, and got the pos/neg right via sharpie! Woot!

First off for today, I did the cabling of the fan connection that will be connecting the front fans to the top fans at the very back of the case.. This way I can move it along the rails to hide it.












It was a quite easy once i found out the trick to the sleeving.. Crisco couldn't even really help me once it got almost a foot sleeved.. lol.. but, did that and in shorter time then it was to do that 10" I was done.. lol.. Then it was time to solder and connect.. Bad part, it worked the first time, then a positive wire broke off the solderd link and I had to re do it.. lol.. but it works.. 






Then once that was done, I went for the front panel fans.. PITA. The aerocool fans look sweet as can be, and love the fact it wasn't stuck with the red/black/yellow wires.... But, since I was going to sleeve it.. Yeah, that became a pain.. But, after making sure to cut the "yellow" and then mark the Negative quite well with a Perm. Marker. Those things can be quite handy for modders.. Also if you work in the food industry!! lol.. But after awhile I got them all done















Well, once that was done, I was able to throw them into the loop! Ohhhh I was so getty about it.. Yes, sir!




















Man, I'm so glad that is over with! Well it's almost done with.. I'll stil have to get, if MM says he want to do the two sides, 3 more fans & wire them up for the top panel.. That will be 3 instead of 4 due to how it's all set up.. Plus I don't need one fan just blowing down onto the bay... lol. 

Well, that's all I got for  today.. But, I do have something for everyone


Youtube TIME!











Oh yeah, to tease:   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks Bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

<<< that says it all


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pic update, man!

nice work on the wiring and sleeving...

love those power cooler fans... they look so...aggresive  love them!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, once that was done, I was able to throw them into the loop! Ohhhh I was so getty about it.. Yes, sir!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/DSCN1901.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh yeah, to tease:   	http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/DSCN1897.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro!



you're quite welcome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks CA, I love the comment you threw on youtube! Lol..

Well a small update of sorts.. I got a e mail back from PPC 



> Apparently these two parts have the same part number.
> 
> Can you send a picture of the incorrect item?
> 
> Best Regards,



So, I just got done taking pictures of the foam one they send me, and sent it back to them... Date & Time stamp also.. I hope this can get fixed.. Yeah, I was upset because of it being the second time and still mess up.. But, things happen.. Just happens to be everything thrown into one thing! lol... I'd still order from them. Not like Wal-mart/Best Buy yet!... It doesn't take me pulling apart their security stuff in order to get attention and that's with a guard.. lmao


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

those things seem to happen a lot over there... I remember ordering an Enermax fan controller and they sent me a Sunbeam Tech one...(their site showed a pict of the Enermax controller)

They have a lot of cool stuff (PPC) but their customer service sucks big time...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Update. Very fast response with Them and their sending out the right thing today.. I have ot send back the item they sent my mistake, but said they refund me the money when they get it.. I'll be a happy camper! I get my phone tomorrow also!! Woot!




MKmods said:


> those things seem to happen a lot over there... I remember ordering an Enermax fan controller and they sent me a Sunbeam Tech one...(their site showed a pict of the Enermax controller)
> 
> They have a lot of cool stuff (PPC) but their customer service sucks big time...




Yeah, there's some good stuff with PPC.. I just was upset on how it was done.. two times in a row.. but, like I said, wasn't like Walmart/best buy... I'm quite good with their service.. only because.... My Preschool year cost a grand a month.  Damn grandparents!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

COngrats on getting that fixed! Txt me when you get the new phone up n going. Whats up with the damn teaser pic!? Im demanding you fill me in bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> you're quite welcome!





JrRacinFan said:


> COngrats on getting that fixed! Txt me when you get the new phone up n going. Whats up with the damn teaser pic!? Im demanding you fill me in bro!



You'll be filled in once you get a avatar/sig picture!!! Then we'll talk about the teaser! lol.. I'll have the phone up and going tomorrow evening


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

need mod goodness urgently!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 17, 2009)

BAAAAHHHHHH!!! I hate you for getting a MM case before ME!!

Nice fingerprint mods!  (*makes note to self to stay away from mirror powder coat)

LOL!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> BAAAAHHHHHH!!! I hate you for getting a MM case before ME!!
> 
> Nice fingerprint mods!  (*makes note to self to stay away from mirror powder coat)
> 
> LOL!



Man, how goes it! I haven't seen you in ages! I hope all is well, and the system for your wife is doing stellar! 

Yeah, if you go mirror powder coat, make sure you got glove! Or that Plexi-clean stuff.. just note, that you gotta do that in a well vented room.. It has to just be Cat piss in a bottle.. it so damn strong! lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

Well tonight will be a update, not of the switches, but one for the tubing.. I think it will go quite nicely with my set up. Plus have some extra stuff with it...

Also, after going threw Energy's build again, I came up with something via his style.. Something he did a little "extra" for his wife.. should look good.. Well, I'm hoping at lease!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, how goes it! I haven't seen you in ages! I hope all is well, and the system for your wife is doing stellar!
> 
> Yeah, if you go mirror powder coat, make sure you got glove! Or that Plexi-clean stuff.. just note, that you gotta do that in a well vented room.. It has to just be Cat piss in a bottle.. it so damn strong! lol



Did you try the car wax?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well tonight will be a update, not of the switches, but one for the tubing.. I think it will go quite nicely with my set up. Plus have some extra stuff with it...



hope you are doing Ok man.....
I suppose you have no time, so I 'll not complain about it, but...WHERE IS THE UPDATE !!!???


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Did you try the car wax?




Wow, I didn't even see you post this.. lol.. I tried wax, I think I posted it in here somewhere.. It didn't work, but I think because it was due to it being a wax to "let out" the color of the car your waxing..



tzitzibp said:


> hope you are doing Ok man.....
> I suppose you have no time, so I 'll not complain about it, but...WHERE IS THE UPDATE !!!???



Things are all right man. Just getting now to have only wednesdays off, so not a lot of working on the case... But, here is a run down for everyone.


After a few pm's I've came out with this...

It's going to be Shit load, yes I used that phase, of money to have MM do both the top and side. Not to mention the fact that it's going to let me wait even more on things.. Yeah, by the time it comes in, I may have my res also, but I'm not wanting to spend more money into this then it has been.. Don't get me wrong. I love the case, and the equipment that is going in it, I just am getting antsy on wanting to do something else! lol.. No, Modder thoughts! 

So, I've got, threw the pm's, on how to do the side panel myself.. Plus Cyberdruid has shown it on the modders club house.. lol.. THanks CD!

But, because of also talking with CD, and putting threw my head that as long as the line for the water set up has enough water in it, and the bubbles are out, the rest can be placed on it's side... So, with that, I can get two UN design Brackets and after a few days of running, I can place it under the rad.. 


Or... I can grab two UN Design Brackets, and still do the side panel mod, and have the res there... Man, grrr... lol.. Thoughts and thoughts.. If I do it this way, the side panel mod, it can all be set up in one area and boom done.. But, then you gotta think of heat... LALLALALALa I'm thinking To much into this? Or, am I???


Thoughts???


The only thing that I have done is the rad fans, and front panel wired up, and wired straight to one molex....

Grrrr... Forgot... Might void the warranty on the PSU! lol.. cables are to dang LONG on the PSU... Word is "MIGHT"


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 24, 2009)

talk about "in need of therapy !" lol

When I churn several thoughts in my mind, I find the best thing to do is put them on paper, one by one, evalluate them and then decide which to go forward with!

My suggestion as a modder (not really a good one, however addicted) is "give the panel a go, on your own" and if CD can help you out, even better! As for the PSU...you MIGHT want to do it, as it should be really practical.

Let us know how the..... work therapy is going1


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 24, 2009)

Man workin on a pile o' fans blows. (pun intended) Tedious but the result is worth it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, another texted update... lol.. I went to Home Depot and got the Hole saw to be able to cut the rad myself.. Then after I got it, MM threw me a e mail saying it would only be 40 since there isn't a Custom panel for it.. but still haven't sent me a e mail saying how I should order it... grrr... lol.. I'm not returning the stuff since I've got a itch to do more modding! lol... 

Now, for the better stuff... Frozen.Q is still waiting on led's so it's looking like it's going to be a while still that I get my res... SO, I said flop it. I have the next few things coming in probably my Saturday, Latest Monday. Here's the list of things that is coming in

iandh Quad StealthGrille 480 grill cover
Black Oxide screws for it
Koolance 240mm res with fan mounting kit
Bitpowers 90d rotary barb ( I know a sin for Koolance and Bitpowers to be together.. lol)

With that I'll be going to water probably by the end of the weekend Wednesday at the latest.. So, that means I gotta get it all done! lol... 




Koolance 2


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

tools are always a good investment....

Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> tools are always a good investment....
> 
> Looking forward to the progress.



Yep, its a good investment. Now, if I can get to doing so! I know the stuff has been sent out, so now it's just getting and going at it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

I got in the parts today from the desired places. I am quite pleased with it all. The time is almost near to set it all up! Gotta go to work in a few hours and then Parents are going to be in town for the day.. 


So, by Wednesday I'll have the case up and running.. Just waiting on the finishing touches.

Mountain Mod on the custom top for the res... (Depending on how it looks the way I'm doing it now, I might not even do the top)

Frozen.Q T-Virus (Liquid Chaos) Res


Till I figure out if I want to have the custom top or not, I'll have the top off.. That way I can figure out if I want to go 3 fans or still do 4...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got in the parts today from the desired places. I am quite pleased with it all. The time is almost near to set it all up! Gotta go to work in a few hours and then Parents are going to be in town for the day..
> 
> 
> So, by Wednesday I'll have the case up and running.. Just waiting on the finishing touches.
> ...


yo, Imma have a few questions on your case, i'll see if I hit you up tomorrow. PM me a time you got a few seconds to talk.

BTW, i can't wait for this build to finish!  I demand finish, now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

CP hit me up on the celly.. I'm at work and It'll be better to do that since I most likely wont even be on my computer today.. just celly..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> CP hit me up on the celly.. I'm at work and It'll be better to do that since I most likely wont even be on my computer today.. just celly..



what time tomorrow though?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what time tomorrow though?



Signing in to MSN on my Phone now. Throw me a message around 8:15.. I'll be done serving Breakfast line around then... I hate Supervisor days... lol


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

I just started to read through this and I'm surprised I didn't do it sooner ...

Get LAUGHING MAN etching or DIE Batosai!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> I just started to read through this and I'm surprised I didn't do it sooner ...
> 
> Get LAUGHING MAN etching or DIE Batosai!



Lol... I forgot all about the window!! lol.. So that makes 3 things I gotta get finished.. I guess in the next two days I gotta finsh up the window graphics.

I think I'll be doing a Kenshin themed box in the next build.. I got a thought in my head that will blow everything away.. Thanks to MK's project. 

 Binge


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

*Update:*

Well, I've done it. I finally have a update that isn't just texting!  A good one I say... Works been hell, and I've been up since 3am, but I got energy! 


First I gotta show the fans.. I don't have a youtube... I finished late and didn't have the right lighting to do it with showing.. you'd see just darkness and hear the fans.. Not worth the 30min upload time! lol But, I got all the fans sleeved that I have... 







As you can tell from the picture is that I've shortened two of the fans since they are on the back of the case, then made one have a extended length so I can have it on the bottom of the  case where ever i want it.. Now, that I'm typing it, I have another idea... The mobo tray one, One in the middle, I should cut it close to the fan, that way I can detach it from the header without having to reach the back, or even un screwing the fan just to take the mobo tray out... Hmmmm, Ideas!!!!

So, now here is where I come to thoughts... I bought a Koolance res and their fan bracket system to hook up the system.. I don't think I'm going to be getting a 3 fan top from him... The thought of the res coming from the top is sweet, but I got something instore that will make it look nice. I might not even use the t-virus res now.. I'll still get it, but because of this mod, I got the itch to do another, and the virus res will be... wow... Or, at lease for those who I threw it at has liked it... So, I'm going to have the set up on the rad on the side panel... Should be quite nice and different...

Wait, what? Side panel rad... Yep, that's right.. My bro and I did it today. Well most of it.
First off, tape the area! 






now guess what tv show we're watching!? 

We made sure that there was at lease 4 layers on it so not to scratch it up... I should of taped the hole damn thing, but oh well... learn.. lol.. 

Making the holes where easy to do, Measured it all up, and did the Algebraic equation and found where to drill..This it what it turned up with





No, that's not my belly, it's the stool! 


Well, that's really it for updates... My bro is going to get all the ruff edges out of it tomorrow while I'm at work, that way by the end of Friday, I'll have the whole thing done and going! I just gotta now order 4 more fans, and sleeving... 



NOw, I try to leave ya with something... 









Yep, that's right.. That's the Connector for the fans!  I's Be a Ghetto Superstar


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

dude awesome!  

what did you use to make the holes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

4&1/2 Bi Metal Hole Saw.. it costs a penny to get one.. Around 50 I spent at Home Depot (for the hole saw and bit), but that will be used a TON for the coming years! I got a lot of thoughts now because of this case... Even if it cost me Double what the Silverstone case would of..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 4&1/2 Bi Metal Hole Saw.. it costs a penny to get one.. Around 50 I spent at Home Depot (for the hole saw and bit), but that will be used a TON for the coming years! I got a lot of thoughts now because of this case... Even if it cost me Double what the Silverstone case would of..



what do you mean lotta thoughts?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

Another Time, and much more threads to come!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Another Time, and much more threads to come!



oh lord


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh lord



yep, he'll be helping me keep my sanity!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2009)

You did a very good job on the side panel C. Wanna do mine now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yep, he'll be helping me keep my sanity!






JrRacinFan said:


> You did a very good job on the side panel C. Wanna do mine now?



I call next


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank, Guys. RM did the cutting. He wanted to, and I couldn't stop yawning.... So, win, win.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 4&1/2 Bi Metal Hole Saw.. it costs a penny to get one.. Around 50 I spent at Home Depot (for the hole saw and bit), but that will be used a TON for the coming years! I got a lot of thoughts now because of this case... Even if it cost me Double what the Silverstone case would of..



Cost is relative....Just think how much more you know and how much mor you are able to accomplish now compared to a few mos ago.

Excellent work and its amazing watching this mods progress.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 30, 2009)

looking good CS!

i would be tooo scared to cut holes in my MM case!

very nicely cut though!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Cost is relative....Just think how much more you know and how much mor you are able to accomplish now compared to a few mos ago.
> 
> Excellent work and its amazing watching this mods progress.



Yeah, threw this mod I've learned a lot. Quite more then what I even thought of it happening.. Best part of it all, it made m think about this project more then all the bull that has been going on at work. So, a plus there none the less also! 

Well I placed the last order of parts before the case is up and running... I'm going to be throwing around a few idea's before it's finished fully, but I with the fans, sleeving and wire, I'll have it all up and running by Friday at the latest.



Then, I get to update the 1st 3 posts...  I'm scared to see the full price of this build..


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2009)

Man my case O I mean your case is really really starting to look super sweet!!!!

I love everything that you have done!!!!


Have you thought about those fans that show words when they are spinning? At least using one of them?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Man my case O I mean your case is really really starting to look super sweet!!!!
> 
> I love everything that you have done!!!!
> 
> ...



I can't justified spending 20 bucks on a 40cfm fan..yeah, there is a place in the case I can do it, maybe... But, the pricing isn't worth it...IMHO


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen them in person and they are very badass.

They are worth it IMO just because I have seen one in live action.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a pair of the 80mm ones (they are the original ones they just show the temp) If anyone wants them hit me up with a PM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I've seen them in person and they are very badass.
> 
> They are worth it IMO just because I have seen one in live action.



Yeah, their cool looking, but it's just not my style... I feel with this build it would clash with the inside....



MKmods said:


> I have a pair of the 80mm ones (they are the original ones they just show the temp) If anyone wants them hit me up with a PM.



Tryin' to sell things in my log! lol... Nah, all good man. Their a cool concept, just not my taste..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

when I got them they looked so cool.. But after a while I was thinking WTF did I put that in my killer case for?

However the concept rocks, just to me they are a bit chunky.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> when I got them they looked so cool.. But after a while I was thinking WTF did I put that in my killer case for?
> 
> However the concept rocks, just to me they are a bit chunky.



Yeah, that's the way I feel about them also. It's a cool idea, and if I had a glassed style case, by all means it would be a sweet look. I'd throw in red and blue to make it all show... But, this isn't a case for it.. 


Man, I got so many idea.. lol..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that sux a big one, how'd you do that?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 4&1/2 Bi Metal Hole Saw.. it costs a penny to get one.. Around 50 I spent at Home Depot (for the hole saw and bit), but that will be used a TON for the coming years! I got a lot of thoughts now because of this case... Even if it cost me Double what the Silverstone case would of..



PERFECT... Work, man... thanks for the tip...




Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090701/DSCN1973.jpg



how did that happen!?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> Well that sux a big one, how'd you do that?





tzitzibp said:


> PERFECT... Work, man... thanks for the tip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Brokes it! But, all better now...


*HUGE UPDATE TOMORROW*


Teaser Pictures for everyone
















Camera's batteries are dead... so I'll have something tomorrow


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dam Your Teaser Pics! Moar! Moar!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait for that huge update tomorrow! This is such an awesome build.


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice build man!  I've always loved the look of these cases.  If I ever do a full size build, this might be the one I get.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2009)

Trust me guys, I wasn't even going to take teaser pictures until CP got me and was bustin' my balls over it all! 

Craig, thanks for the kind words. I've started a bit of reading at Losias.net, but because of your site, I started the swap to the pinnalce case.. lol..


Edit: Last Night I slept Like a baby listening to the 15 fans going! none over 37db!


----------



## craigbru (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha, nice.  Anytime man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Trust me guys, I wasn't even going to take teaser pictures until CP got me and was bustin' my balls over it all!
> 
> Craig, thanks for the kind words. I've started a bit of reading at Losias.net, but because of your site, I started the swap to the pinnalce case.. lol..
> 
> ...



you damn right I was, now where are the pictures?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

I can only type so fast man! lol... I got both screens going! Word, and TPU Image! lol.. I should have the update done by 9.. Unless someone calls me.. lol.. Then, it will never be done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can only type so fast man! lol... I got both screens going! Word, and TPU Image! lol.. I should have the update done by 9.. Unless someone calls me.. lol.. Then, it will never be done!



"dials CS's #"   go dude, hurry hurry hurry, chop chop!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

Update:

All right it’s been a while since I was able to update with something more then just text.
You’ve seen the fact that the Side panel was finally cut. Man, I gotta say that the money spent on the Bi-metal saw was great buy… The Worst part… RM can even tell ya…I wanted to buy more and more tools! I think I get that from my father. He was a Contracted Carpenter before getting a job in engineering. So, grew up with tools.. lol After getting the cutting done for the raid, it was time to buy… MORE FANS! That’s right.. The total for fans is going to be 15! I probably can throw another 4 fans on this case.. The 4 couldn’t be inside the case because THERE ISN’T any more room for it on the rad from the inside! Lol… You’ll see. Once I got the fans I just made up a 4in1 fan connector.. I didn’t want to wire them up all together because of the fact I may change those out…So, I’ll still have 4 funuctional fans.. So, the 4in1 was the best bet… Plus, I got them from Performance PC, so they where sleeved all ready… lol.. 










Then from that I connected the fans with the rad. 









MMMmmmm, It’s almost done! I can taste the fact that the side panel is screaming for the rad/fans now! Lol… Yes… I’m crazy… Not Paint Chip crazy, but,  was raised eating Tuna/cottage cheese for dinner.. Lol..  










I think when I went to cut the holes, I should of threw a few layers of Painters tape around the whole side panel.. As you can tell in both pictures, I do have some scruffs now because of just doing the rad area only. But, oh well.. It’s bound to happen.. lol.. Not like the case is going to be displayed to the millions.. If that was the case, I’d wear gloves! Lol..








Damn, that’s a snug fit! I know you love my mock-up  pump! 
After that, it was time to do the un thinkable..

I took apart my Cosmos..  I did… I’ve had that thing Ever since December of 2007 when I got it for almost $100 bucks at Compusa. Go, out of business sells!  But, it was time to give it up… Or Was it? Hahahaha…

So, the first thing that I did when I removed it all was to take apart the water cooling so I can get the pump ready for  the MM case.  I didn’t think it needed to be changed quite yet. I’ve only had it for a year… lol.. So, After I did that, I saw that the damn Power cord was around 2 feet long itself.. So, I think of the no turning back.. Shorten the thing! Damn, I really didn’t want to do it. But, hey, you gotta do it to work it! Lol.

Before:





After:





I couldn’t believe I was able to do it that well.. It even looks like I didn’t even touch the thing! I’m getting better! I hope I am at lease! All the damn fans!! Lol.. 
Now, it’s time for the swap, and water to go in.. 





Man, that looks so sweet!  So small also! Very! Lol… Man, almost makes me not even put it into the case! 






Now, a good point to throw out is that because of the total removal of most the case it’s easy to do some of the small things. One, being the filling of the res. As you can see from the above picture, all I had to do is take the top panel off.. 

When I said eariler that it was a tight fit, I really meant that it’s a TIGHT fit… Think of a young… Never mind, I don’t think we should go that route on thinking  . But, it was a pita… Doing this side panel rad has made it to where  my rig stands apart from any other MM Pinnacle 24 cases out there.. I don’t think I’ve seen one yet like that, or the front panel… But, I gotta say it’s now a bitch to do wiring of some sort… I can’t take the side panel off to screw in the CPU block, and I gotta think, where everything is going while my left hand is in the dark moving it all around.. lol.. Where’s the needle!? Lol.. 






Yeah, that’s how close my Blu-ray drive is to the fan.. Well, its really just RIGHT ON, the fan, but ntohing going wrong with it!  The pump needs to be a little higher so it’s not leaning backwards, but that’s something that will be coming soon..




















There will be quite a bit more updates to the rig in the weeks to come.. I still have to wire the lights up with the switches, and then I am going to use the sheet metal I have left over from the cosmos to do a cover for the bay drives.. That way it’s not so.. You know! And I’ll probably buy anohter bay drive cover from MM so I can have something ontop of the sheet metal!. Plus, the big daddy of all.. Frozen Q’s Liquid Chaos!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow that really was huge update. Thanks for sharing. Definitely looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

All right, Some may want to ask, about why my fan set up is the way it is.. 

Remember a few pages back, I threw out the fact that i was going to do the side panel rad? Well, because of how the side panel was going to be set up now, I thought of doing a blanketed effect for fans.. have the three sides blowing in to the case while the rad sucks everything out.. It's all going to be done via testings so there will be more to come. The fan at the bottom for the GPu's are blowing onto the cards. I forgot all about turning it around when I put the side panel on, then heard it grind onto the sli bridge... lol.. there we go, my bridge be cut via fan! 

I do have to say, I do like the temps right not. Yeah, their at stock, but you can tell a difference!






It's around a 4c drop across the board on CPU. I gotta say going from 5 fans on the triple to 4, and the block change up, I am very happy with the results! Now, I just gotta install Everest and see how this whole thing is doing!!


I do have to say a few things about how I set this up..

Front fans make you think half the time they aren't moving!
The rad blows some serious air!
My feet & Legs are now Freezing because of the rad blowing on the!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2009)

MADNESS!!!!

I'm in LOVE!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 7, 2009)

I get dizzy looking at all those fans, intakes, exhausts, intakes, more exhausts......you definitely are moving air there...

I really like how you have given thought to airflow, and are trying something different


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn that looks sweet man. great work!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

I can say, that when I took off the side panel, an gust of air can out and the thing blows like a mofo!

I'm happy with the air flow. I can say that it's not justice on how low I have went on temps.. The before was with a side panel off... My after is with the MM side panel on.. So, you'r probably looking at a 3c upper with the before temps... But, I'm happy all around. Trying something different.. My god I know this isn't done.. I just want to 


I forgot to mention in the update something very key..

I'm going to have to mod the PSU.. The ATX cable is about 2 feet long. With the 8pin for the mobo being around the same size.. So, if it was say, at the bottom of a case it could stretch... Well, now I got about "maybe" 6in from the cable of the psu to the atx/8pin connectors.. So, It looks like I'm going to have to mod that.. I also need to mod the 3 piece power connector for drives.. I can only connect two of the three if I wanted to, so I have to use two.. I want to use as less cables as possible.. But, on a sunnier note, I can reach the bottom of the case, from the back side of the mobo tray, with the 12v1 pcie connectors.. so I was able to hide those wires quite well...



Also, I do want to thank everyone for your help. I have learned quite a bit from this build. I guess I shouldn't of went with a $350 doll case to learn what I have.. lol.. But, it's turning out to be well worth it! 

RM, Bro, thanks for the extra hands on this build.. I almost went to try and hide it from ya! Surprise all that I could... That didn't work out!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2009)

Does it sound like an Airplane?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2009)

looks nice... But reading how many times you said tight fit made me think of my gf now i miss her even more


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Does it sound like an Airplane?




Nope, doesn't sound like that.. I'm quite amazed that the sound is less then what the cosmos sounded like with just 8 fans... I guess it doesn't help when the cosmos had 44db fans in it... lol 



p_o_s_pc said:


> looks nice... But reading how many times you said tight fit made me think of my gf now i miss her even more [url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/sadpace.gif[/URL][url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/emo.gif[/URL]



lol... I was trying not to get that stuff going! lol I promise!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 7, 2009)

firstly, thanks for the update! looks super great....
It good to see you are taking your time with this, as well as trying new ideas. I agree with MK..this must be good for air flow on the rad! 

good luck modding the PSU.... keep us updated!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks. im going to be doing alot of research for the psu mod. should be easy just time taker!!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 11, 2009)

Cs, it has been quite interesting watching this rig as it goes through it's transitions. Watching you guys saw and drill and leave metal shavings all over the front and back porches has been fun and interesting. (Lol) The rig is looking sweet my man! 

VERY nice work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

hey CS, love how this rig came out bro   I love the pump top as well, i've been thinking of getting one


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Cs, it has been quite interesting watching this rig as it goes through it's transitions. Watching you guys saw and drill and leave metal shavings all over the front and back porches has been fun and interesting. (Lol) The rig is looking sweet my man!
> 
> VERY nice work!




lol.. sorry about the shavings. Next time I know to hose down the area after doing so. But, I do thank you for letting me use the area.

 I'll have to bring it over, it's not as heavy as the Cosmos was, and let you see the baby first hand!



Chicken Patty said:


> hey CS, love how this rig came out bro   I love the pump top as well, i've been thinking of getting one



I do love the pump top, I really got to say that. The only thing that's wrong with it is the fact that I wasn't able to use the Fancy pump cover for it that I bought from PPC... so that was a waste of 40 bucks.. lol.. it covers about 1/3rd of the pump, and there isn't the ability to screw it in.. lol.. So, I'm thinking of getting a Alphacool pump and getting more then 375 gph out of the loop.. Still a thought.. lol.. The MCP655 is a sweet pump. Just thinking of more things.. lol


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. sorry about the shavings. Next time I know to hose down the area after doing so. But, I do thank you for letting me use the area.
> 
> I'll have to bring it over, it's not as heavy as the Cosmos was, and let you see the baby first hand!
> 
> ...



Dude, it's all I good! You know me, I just like breaking you and RM's stones every chance I get!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work, your using the space given, also no were to hide wires, & it still looks neat.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Dude, it's all I good! You know me, I just like breaking you and RM's stones every chance I get!




I know, "dad" you gotta go and bust are blocks every chance you get!




steelkane said:


> Nice work, your using the space given, also no were to hide wires, & it still looks neat.




Thank you for those words steelkane. They do mean a lot coming from you.


Now, Gotta think of the next thing I want to do! lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, i got in the three last barb to make it look "a little" better.






I do say it's a lot nicer in the system.. Now, I just gotta think of what i want to do.. 


Still gotta do:

Sheet Metal cover for bay
Wiring for switches 
To do/ not do the wiring on the psu... Steelkane got me to think not to since it's still well hidden.
Emblem for the top of the bay


Then what I'm thinking of.... NB cooling... the nb is hot as it is, but I'm still thinking of if I really want to do that, or do cooling with another board... This set up is going to be there for time to come.. So, get the 790i Ultra for something that doesn't have a FSB hole, or just say finish... lol... I want to get done with this... i got a huge idea for the next set up!!! Next build!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 19, 2009)

dude that looks nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I need to sleeve the Switch box cable! lol...  The blue cable that is right under the PSU, next to the mobo tray fan.

But, I gotta say, the switch box sure does look sweet






Now, I just want to build one via wood. I like the Plexi one... but wood would look sweet!

I'm going to be picking up some new sleeving.

https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=NM

It's suppose to be able to sleeve anything and still not show the wires of what it is sleeving.. So, Plus!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 20, 2009)

great work so far CS!

Really tidy for a case with limited cable hiding options.... you manage those cables superbly! And I know that must have taken you a while!

Now, what is your plan with the wooden switch box?
copy of the plexy one? is it going to have a plexy top? maybe a colored plexy!?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> great work so far CS!
> 
> Really tidy for a case with limited cable hiding options.... you manage those cables superbly! And I know that must have taken you a while!
> 
> ...



Thanks. The cabling took some time.. It would be a lot easier to do the cabling if I didn't do the rad on the side panel.. I could just take the panel off, and do it all right there... But, still does look good...

I believe that the switch box will be a project log. That way people can see what to do, and others can have one as well! 

Just going to start that once I get my next weekend off...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good CS.  Just looked at the pics quickly, I like it man.  I would have just gone with different color tubing, grey is not my favorite.  However, loooks good nonetheless


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I need to get the lighting into this  case so I can see if I really want the *Silver* tubing... It's suppose to be UV/Blue active so that's the reason I went for it.. If I don't like it with the lighting, then I'll probably go with some black tubing... Or, Blue...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I need to get the lighting into this  case so I can see if I really want the *Silver* tubing... It's suppose to be UV/Blue active so that's the reason I went for it.. If I don't like it with the lighting, then I'll probably go with some black tubing... Or, Blue...



oh ok, gotcha.   Black/uv reactive would look great


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

since we are picking on CS I have a couple of ideas...

Remove the hose that goes from the pump to the bottom of the res and attach the res directly to the pump with something like this (will eliminate 1 complete hose)
http://www.dangerden.com/store/male-to-male-g-1-4-bspp-nipple.html

That way the hose that goes from the CPU will be straight to the res, than make the lower CPU hose follow the top hose and right before the res curve it 90 deg and down the side of the res.

I really like the switch box, what did you use to glue the plastic?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh ok, gotcha.   Black/uv reactive would look great



Link me to 3/8 tubing... I was looking for that, but couldn't find a thing.. lol



MKmods said:


> since we are picking on CS I have a couple of ideas...
> 
> Remove the hose that goes from the pump to the bottom of the res and attach the res directly to the pump with something like this (will eliminate 1 complete hose)
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/male-to-male-g-1-4-bspp-nipple.html
> ...



 I don't know how I feel on having it hang there upside down... The EK-D5 Xtop V. 2 only has that one In port... I could throw something to hold it, but don't know quite what to use to do so...



MKmods said:


> I really like the switch box, what did you use to glue the plastic?




Used Aquarium style clear glue. RM did the box & Switches. He needs something to do during the day!    j/k


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

hey CS! Mind if I ask, where did you get the idea for the switch box? I would like to do something like that!

and another thing....since most of your cabling goes through the side of the rad, why not build a "cable" box! like a rectangle box to hide yoour cables in! it would be cool....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> hey CS! Mind if I ask, where did you get the idea for the switch box? I would like to do something like that!



My niece came over one day and wanted to play on the computer. When I had the cosmos. So I allowed her and she had fun.. Well, she then started looking at the case and thought it was cool to restart the computer.. lol.. so i did that for whenever she came over. It's ontop of my Subwoofer box, so it's not like she would see it if she came over..

I'll be making a project log for when I do the new box. Be up in the coming weeks






tzitzibp said:


> and another thing....since most of your cabling goes through the side of the rad, why not build a "cable" box! like a rectangle box to hide yoour cables in! it would be cool....



I could do that. Well, I don't really need anything to do so. I do still have the PVC pipe that I was going to use to hide the cables when the rad was going tobe ontop..


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

I 'll be waiting for the log...

the PVC pipe will do just fine!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I did do a step-by-step picture log when RM & I was doing the plexi box... I'll see what I can work up in word. The latest will be Thursday since both today and tomorrow I have 14 hour days..


----------



## steelkane (Jul 21, 2009)

You created a monster, Awesome Rig. The only thing I would  add, Is getting it off the floor with some pimp wheels,, LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

steelkane said:


> You created a monster, Awesome Rig. The only thing I would  add, Is getting it off the floor with some pimp wheels,, LOL



Link me to your monster wheels and I think I just may! lol... I was going to order come coster wheels from Mountain Mods since they're about 60% cheaper then anywhere  else, but it was me wanting to do a all in one order... I'm still not sure if I even want to put in Frozen.Q's T-Virus res in this system.. I do, but then I won't want to do a window etching because I feel that it would take away from the eye candy... But, Darthbevis (if I'm spelling it right)has done both and they didn't turn out bad on it. I mean, this is a "Mech" style build... So the T-Virus is the "CORE" 

SK, thanks for the kind words. Means alot from you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Link me to 3/8 tubing... I was looking for that, but couldn't find a thing.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn this is the closest I found   not UV reactive though.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=413_455&products_id=24994


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't know how I feel on having it hang there upside down... The EK-D5 Xtop V. 2 only has that one In port... I could throw something to hold it, but don't know quite what to use to do so...
> Used Aquarium style clear glue. RM did the box & Switches. He needs something to do during the day!    j/k



Turn the pump 90deg to the left so the ports face up. (the res still is in the same posistion just lower.

Next time when gluing plastic use this
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=132


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn this is the closest I found   not UV reactive though.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=413_455&products_id=24994



Yeah, all I can find is Plain black tubing.. I can set up lighting to make it flashy, but I'll have to work on it..



MKmods said:


> Turn the pump 90deg to the left so the ports face up. (the res still is in the same posistion just lower.



 Wouldn't I still need a bracket system for it to hold? I sorta get what your going at. I just need to visualize it a bit more without being at work... lol



MKmods said:


> Next time when gluing plastic use this
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=132



Will that work on Plexiglas? That's what the box is made of.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

its excellent for Plastic, acrylic, Plexiglas etc (those are all the same stuff with different trade names.)

I use this (its the absolutely best thing) but its thin as water and you need near perfect seams.
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=131&

The Weld-On #16 is thicker and easier to use.

My thought with attaching the res to the pump is eliminating the un needed hose (to me the less hoses the less mess and chance for leaks)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, I can see what your talking about with it being less tubing. I'll have a sleep on it for a few days and we'll see what goes on.

Thanks MK


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

anytime CS...


----------



## steelkane (Jul 22, 2009)

Pimp wheels


----------



## MKmods (Jul 22, 2009)

Those are the pimpiest....killer price too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Pimp wheels



I'll have that under my pillow too thinking about it!!! 

Thanks


----------



## steelkane (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad to help,, there very strong wheels & made well,, Not like the wheels that came with the coolerMaster 932 haf case,, the pc almost fell on it's side because the wheels started breaking.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Glad to help,, there very strong wheels & made well,, Not like the wheels that came with the coolerMaster 932 haf case,, the pc almost fell on it's side because the wheels started breaking.



MY GOD that's  crazy... You'd think they would mass produce something stable! I mean, shit.. it's only 5 bucks more for the GOOD stuff.

Once the bank account gets filled I should be throwing the sell in for them.. lol.. TONS better then the acrylic stuff that doesn't even line up right...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd be pimping! Come Monday at the latest! Wheels here I come! lol..


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 23, 2009)

wheels!....so you are going for it!? nice.... it will be a suiting addition to the rig!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> wheels!....so you are going for it!? nice.... it will be a suiting addition to the rig!



Yeah, the wheels are going to be crazy.. lol.. Some sweet things right there... lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 23, 2009)

I 'll be waiting for some pics....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

the best part is, if it is coming on Monday, I have the day off! lol...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant wait to see the picts.. I wish I had a day off


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

dont think I can wait till monday! lol

pics NOW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> dont think I can wait till monday! lol
> 
> pics NOW!



Don't worry man, there will be pictures before then! There will be pictures!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

You can resist no more than I can wait! 

Show off!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> You can resist no more than I can wait!
> 
> Show off!



 Well, just look at the specs.. You'll see... lol.. I'm going to try and tear this chip up!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 24, 2009)

"something new to come" .........should be this thread's title!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, all ways "something new to come"!!!!

But, after this little stuff this weekend, res, and maybe watering the mobo, I'll be done.. Maybe..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

*lil update:*

Well, since I've been working 14h+ at work, I really haven't had time to do any of the modifications that I have been needing to do.. Or, wanting so to say...  So, Why not play with the hardware instead?


Update:
790i Ultra Board
4gb (6gb kit) G Skill Trident 2000. 9-9-9-24 at 2000mhz 1.8v (Stock is 1.65v but I threw them in to get it to boot, didn't want to worry.. )
Asus Xonar D2X PCI-e Card







SS,








All right, reason why this and not x58.... 

My Qx isn't done yet.. Well, I feel it isn't done yet.. I'll do this set up, and see how it does. I really don't feel, since I have this Qx, that a X58 set up is right for me.. Yeah, it's higher end, but I'm now looking into work, work, and more work... So, I just want to get a steady system. To me, this will do quite fine. 

Plus... Because of seeing mods from MK, Cyberdruid, Steelkane, & along with others, I feel my modding of computer cases isn't done quite yet! I still gotta do a dl base one!!! 

So, that's what I have been doing.. Fun stuff!

Now time for bed!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 26, 2009)

Your build is looking great, I'll build many rigs more powerful then my personal one,, I'll get allot of use out of my e6850@3.8ghz. It's always nice to have the latest & greatest but why fix it if it's not broken, But I was looking at putting together an AMD Phenom II X4 for myself,, the price to build one is so cheap compared to intel i7.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Your build is looking great, I'll build many rigs more powerful then my personal one,, I'll get allot of use out of my e6850@3.8ghz. It's always nice to have the latest & greatest but why fix it if it's not broken, But I was looking at putting together an AMD Phenom II X4 for myself,, the price to build one is so cheap compared to intel i7.



Yeah, I know what your saying. I bought a PII 955 chip from Damulta and I can't wait to build that... I7 just doesn't give me a reason to... I'm over the bench bug I believe..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I know what your saying. I bought a PII 955 chip from Damulta and I can't wait to build that... I7 just doesn't give me a reason to... I'm over the bench bug I believe..



same here.  I havent benched in months.  I just enjoy tweaking the rig and adding/removing stuff  I have more kick out of putting together a PC than benching one nowadays.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jul 26, 2009)

I know it's late but I just noticed your mobo and you know OCZ has that SLI certified ram that is supposed to be the shiznit on the 790i mobos.... I use it and it sweeet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> same here.  I havent benched in months.  I just enjoy tweaking the rig and adding/removing stuff  I have more kick out of putting together a PC than benching one nowadays.



Yeah, it's just really not the same since everyone gets pretty much the same thing as someone else.. Don't get me wrong, People go via if you say it's good.. But, It's not just for what you like anymore it seems to me...



Mark_Hardware said:


> I know it's late but I just noticed your mobo and you know OCZ has that SLI certified ram that is supposed to be the shiznit on the 790i mobos.... I use it and it sweeet.




Thanks for the thought on ram. I was having a toss up on the OCZ Reapers 1866, or the Mushkin 1600. But Then I went with these since I know with the PII build I'll go and grab a ddr3 board and just have it to do... HTPC/DL should be fine w/ 2gb for the start. 

I'm not sure yet if I am going to or not go to i7. I really would like to try the Evga LT board, but I don't want to give up this chip! Even if it is to my brother!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> same here.  I havent benched in months.  I just enjoy tweaking the rig and adding/removing stuff  I have more kick out of putting together a PC than benching one nowadays.



+1!!!!!!!!!!! 
(to me there is nothing wrong with benching and I think its cool that some can push their hardware to its limits... however refining your stuff to make it the best it can be 24/7 thats the gold ring)


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 
the more I get into building things, aquire experience and knowledge on modding, the more I think of ways to improve my rigs...

CS... looking massive!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

*They see me Rollin'*








They haten'


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

Those are amazing for even 5X the $.. Excellent find steelkane

(now imagining a set on the Qpack)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

MK, it would be sweet if it was sitting on the Qpack!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

that was funny CS,  wheels look good though man, how much were they again?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

CS,  What are the angled barbs in your system?  I've looked at Sidewinder but not exactly sure I would be getting what I need.  Can you link where you got them?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

They're Bitspower fittings.  Most of the h20cooling shops have 'em.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> CS,  What are the angled barbs in your system?  I've looked at Sidewinder but not exactly sure I would be getting what I need.  Can you link where you got them?



Bitspower 45d barb from performance PC's.. Black Sparkle on mine.

PPC has a lot of fittings from Bitpowers. alot of new ones as well


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, I found the 1/4" but not sure if they come in 1/2" versions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

1/2 barb


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn! $15!  I need do need a couple, but it'll take some time talking myself into it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought them all in a period of 3 pay checks.. lol..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

All right. After getting everything straight with the sound card... I'm going to go and be doing the wheels sometime in the near future.. Reason not tonight.. I have to take the whole casing apart just to do 3 of the 4.. The bay drives cover teh front, and the mobo tray covers the back right... so a no go tonight.. I need ot sit down and do some wiring for the switches soon.. Real soon!




Also, MR, Peet, has came up with a idea or two...

First off.. Pimp wheels  Spinnerz! 

Second is since I'll have ground clearance why not CCFL under the case like cars would have on chassis... Sounds like a few things I can do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right. After getting everything straight with the sound card... I'm going to go and be doing the wheels sometime in the near future.. Reason not tonight.. I have to take the whole casing apart just to do 3 of the 4.. The bay drives cover teh front, and the mobo tray covers the back right... so a no go tonight.. I need ot sit down and do some wiring for the switches soon.. Real soon!



this has been the most torturing build log ever.  dude,take vacation, and finish it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this has been the most torturing build log ever.  dude,take vacation, and finish it



well, this no lifer is suppose to have enough time to finish this in a day..  First vacation in 5 years will be in September for my dad's birthday. First Birthday I'll be able to spend with him in almost 13 years... so I'm happy as balls to have it finally!

So, no building then! I need to finish this so I can go onto my next build. AMD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> well, this no lifer is suppose to have enough time to finish this in a day..  First vacation in 5 years will be in September for my dad's birthday. First Birthday I'll be able to spend with him in almost 13 years... so I'm happy as balls to have it finally!
> 
> So, no building then! I need to finish this so I can go onto my next build. AMD!



amen to that, I was just bustin your balls due.  Glad you can spend some time with your dad soon bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> amen to that, I was just bustin your balls due.  Glad you can spend some time with your dad soon bro



Oh, it gets busted a lot!  but I need to get it done.. I might as well just throw the mobo tray on the desk next to my computer desk.. and get this baby done... Wait... Damulta has giving me the way to do it under water! 

I love ya man!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2009)

You still need a reservoir

You should build a water fall res!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You still need a reservoir



Still got my swifty micro res. Plus money back for the card... it's ether a full in store refund, or 15% off... I think I'm doing the store stuff since I can use that! lol


----------



## steelkane (Jul 28, 2009)

Wheels are smooth Rollin, even with a heavy case. I think you'll have fun with them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks. I think the wheels will make it look nice. Better getting it off the floor also. TO bad you have to make the res higher then the pump... I could ask CD, to make a res that shoots below the case.. because of the wheels..

Waterfall res would be great. CD just doesn't have the time since it takes so dang long to make just one... But I've love to have one of his for long time.. Way before I even thought about water loops


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2009)

If you used a pump I don't see why it could not be below the pump after it was primed...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 28, 2009)

wheels looking good man!
as for the fall res....I think it would be perfect!
I was thinking about it, for my own rig! it would be sooooo different!

btw, I wish you to have a wonderful time with your dad!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090727/They see me rollin.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> They haten'



Nice wheels I wonder if they do em  chrome?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, since I've been working 14h+ at work, I really haven't had time to do any of the modifications that I have been needing to do.. Or, wanting so to say...  So, Why not play with the hardware instead?
> 
> 
> Update:
> ...



Very impressive


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> wheels looking good man!
> as for the fall res....I think it would be perfect!
> I was thinking about it, for my own rig! it would be sooooo different!
> 
> btw, I wish you to have a wonderful time with your dad!



Thanks Tz. Yeah teh res would be different. That's for certain. Just gotta think..



Craigleberry said:


> Nice wheels I wonder if they do em  chrome?



lol.. you could probably buy them and get it done... The site doesn't have anything like that to be able to do..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I think Sneeky and I's talk is going to happen... I feel  on the NB/SB temps.








Oh yeah... forgot to say.. .11v vdroop at load on here.... Highest I ever had was .05v load.... But, 466fsb so Me very happy..



500fsb baby!!! 








I haven't seen it since my blood Iron.. Max only got to 450fsb... 780i was 471fsb and hit the wall..


----------



## computertechy (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry i haven't been on in quite some time buddy, how u been?

being a night owl for work just cant be assed to log on!

really impressed with the build mate!, u have done me proud


----------



## steelkane (Jul 29, 2009)

4.5GHZ Quad,, Now that's blowing Serious smoke


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

computertechy said:


> sorry i haven't been on in quite some time buddy, how u been?
> 
> being a night owl for work just cant be assed to log on!
> 
> really impressed with the build mate!, u have done me proud



Bro, it's been forever in a day! Glad to see ya on my man! Glad!!  Glad that work is going quite well for ya too. 



steelkane said:


> 4.5GHZ Quad,, Now that's blowing Serious smoke




Yeah, the 780i couldn't even do that if it wanted to.. I had to go play with multis just to get it up to the 4.77ghz that it did... But I'll see today if I can get pi to run higher! 

But, I think I may go water on this baby.. maybe that way I can go to 5ghz. NB/SB is a little to toasty for me.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold..can you send me the final fantasy background...AMAZING BUILD.

what are those blue switches called again?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Cold..can you send me the final fantasy background...AMAZING BUILD.
> 
> what are those blue switches called again?



First off thanks.

Second the wall paper was found here I'll see tomorrow if I have the picture itself.. If you can't upload it.. 

the switches are Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switches


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 2, 2009)

Mucos Gracias...can i get these in aus? and  i want it ti light un when the pc is turned on...how do I do this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2009)

Good evening my brothah! 


Congrats on hittin the 500fsb mark with a quad! One amazing feat man.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Good evening my brothah!
> 
> 
> Congrats on hittin the 500fsb mark with a quad! One amazing feat man.



waz da record anyways?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Mucos Gracias...can i get these in aus? and  i want it ti light un when the pc is turned on...how do I do this?




 You should be able to get them in aus. I know that performance Pc's does world wide shipping, and so does FrozenCPU... so  you can ask and they'll tell ya the pricing.

As for lighting up, it comes with instructions on how to do it, if you buy them without the leads.. If you buy them with the leads, I believe, they come to where the led's are on while you have it on.. But I'm not to sure.. Just check into it..



JrRacinFan said:


> Good evening my brothah!
> 
> 
> Congrats on hittin the 500fsb mark with a quad! One amazing feat man.


Thanks man. I feel better seeing a board that can hit that.. lol



<<Onafets>> said:


> waz da record anyways?



Well I believe it's somewhere in the 650 mark on a Biostar T-power.. but I can't remember... I believe that Newegg has it listed in the "headlines" of the board.. To tired to search... lol

The highest I've seen FSB for me is 550. 






and that was stable 24/7... I could hit higher if window's vista allowed me.. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I got some great news for everyone!!!! Frozen.Q just e-mailed me asking for my address. He's going to be able to send the res out so I can have it by the end of the week... Woot! I have Thursday off, and I gotta work about 4 hours on Friday due to trying to shorten my hours... lol.. Now, the big questions...

Should I go with Black tubing, clear?
Cool the whole mobo?
Then take it all apart and wire it for lighting! lol..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the idea of all black with lighting for highlights......

Glad it finally got the res (you get the "Mother Theresa" Award for patience)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I like the idea of all black with lighting for highlights......
> 
> Glad it finally got the res (you get the "Mother Theresa" Award for patience)



 thanks for the award. Yeah, it took... Forever... But, hey, it's going to look SWEET... I just now need to go and see what I need to do for fittings, I think I need one or two more Rotary barbs... I was just laying next to it to look inside and Almost fell asleep.. lol.


I think I'm just going for a White Lighting set up... I was going for uv, but I don't quite know. I think I'll set one button up for the Res, then the other for the lighting around the mobo.. 


Glah, I got 4 more days worth of Supervising before the other supervisor gets back from her medical leave... These 4 days are going to be torture due to the 14+ hours... lol Won't want to come home and work on the case... Since I got a reason to work on it again.. lol


Hey, CP... No Soup for you!!! Black Uv Tubing I knew I wasn't seeing things! lol


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok...one, congrats again
two...yess stay with black but do this: Tubing>>> 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

do like a small 2 inch section near the top of clear tubing so you can see the flow and stuff.

finally...I think you should cool the whole mobo but thats just me...i'd spend 10k on a PC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think I might cool the full mobo... Maybe that way I can boot into windows at 5ghz.. lol.. Nah, it's probably nothing to do with temps, just glref volts...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 3, 2009)

I vote black! Of course, that should be no surprise lol. Totally have to do a flow indicator though. I can't wait to see if you cool the whole mobo!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> I vote black! Of course, that should be no surprise lol. Totally have to do a flow indicator though. I can't wait to see if you cool the whole mobo!



Thanks for the Vote man. I'll think about the flow indicator.. I'll have to make another video on the system so you can see how the system is... It's a flowing! lol..

Yeah, I'm going to go and grab the Black uv tubing. 

I'm going to be running into a snug.. lol.. I'm going to need both Type 1 & Type 2 for the mosfet cooling... If I go Bitpowers... I can find Type one instock at Frozen, but they don't have type 2.. waiting on a reply now to see if they will restock it... Most places say they aren't going to restock anything of the watercooling.... X58 FTL...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 3, 2009)

When you get that black UV tubing post lots of good pictures, I am really curious to see what it looks like!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> When you get that black UV tubing post lots of good pictures, I am really curious to see what it looks like!



Yeah, I'll be posting more pictures then a Porn site can handle! 

Now off to the watch tower to look for mosfet cooling.. lol.. 

Btw, MH, your mod is looking sweet! A lot of hands on stuff going on!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 3, 2009)

/me tries to think of joke about pornsite and hands on stuff......


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> /me tries to think of joke about pornsite and hands on stuff......




 Me lookey but no touchy... lol.. 

Well, just off the waiting list (took 30 mins) with FrozenCPU on the Mosfet.. They said that there is a shipment of Bitspower stuff coming in this week.. Gotta throw it on email and buy it as soon as it comes in!!! lol.  oh... 6 more 45d barbs... ouch...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah that stuff adds up really quick


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> yeah that stuff adds up really quick



Yeah, it does add up.. lol.. I'm almost thinking of going X58 now.. Now that I've seen that it's going to live on longer with the Line up thats going on... Plus, The EVGA board that I've been looking at, LE version, has a full coverage water block that is only going to be two barbs... I don't have access at XS due to work firewall or I'd show it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

All right, I waiting on Ghost_808 to see if he might want to trade.. lol.. If not, I got a list at Performance PC's to go at.

Bitspower 790i NB/SB All in one
Feser Black UV tubing
 2 Bitspower 45d barb
2 Thermalright Hr-09 Type 4 for mosfet cooling
2 Koolance Nozzle adapters
 Bitspower dual G1/4 5 way adapter

Now, the reason I'm not going to cool the Mosfets is that I have to wait till FrozenCPU gets in the mosfet cooling.. They said it would take anywhere between now and 2 weeks.. lol So, get that for now, to see if I do need to go and get cooling water wise..

The reason for the adapters, is going with MK thoughts.. just to adapt the res to the pump.. The only thing now is that when the res from Frozen.Q comes in, it has bottom ports for in/out, so because of how the pump head is, It will need to be routed for use... the in on the pump would make it cover up the inlet for teh res.. 

It's not all set into stone because of the fact I am waiting for the word from Ghost, and still in the process of thinking it all up..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

looking forward to the progress, its amazing watching how this comp has evolved

Is the cooler  for the mosfets you are thinking about the long one?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you mean long one? 

I'm waiting for the this  Type 2 Mosfet cooling to become in stock... I mean, I can go Koolance Mosfets cooling and be set, but I don't know.. lol.. It would be cheaper.. 

Thanks MK for the words. You think the adapter set up is going to work well?


Also, I did a PSU calculator for my set up.. It says at 4.77ghz, It pulls 1113w... You guys think I need to worry?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

I was thinking you were talking about one of these
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=241&products_id=25768

In my messing with mobos i notice that they arent very flat so a long cooler like these would be difficult to make contact with all the devices. 

I like the idea of the shorter blocks (like you picked) much better.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahhh, nope, not one of those.. They've only made it for the x58 boards, that I know of..

Well, Frozen.Q just sent me a email saying he's going to send it out tomorrow or Saturday.. Woot! I have 2 days off next week, and the weekend off.. Sweet!

But, I don't know if I want to water the nb/sb now...  I found a Nikon D40 for cheap... I need a better Micro... Lol..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

D40 FTW! (Im using a $40 Kodak, I wish I had invested in a better camera long ago)

If there is any possibility of going X58 dont go nutts on stuff for the current mobo...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> D40 FTW! (Im using a $40 Kodak, I wish I had invested in a better camera long ago)
> 
> If there is any possibility of going X58 dont go nutts on stuff for the current mobo...



Oh, I haven't bought a thing yet.. I'm looking into things before I even buy.  I really want to see about Ghost's first... The I7 really isn't a big thing I'm looking into.. This set up can do anything I throw at it.. But, I do have the ram to go I7, so Its not a big pricing thing anymore.. 

Just got a few things going threw the old noggin


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I guess Performance PC's did have the two Mosfet blocks in stock... But... I don't know...








Or would, you just sell the system and go i7... I have a Qx.. that and the board would be about the same price as a chip and board... I'd just have to pay for the water set up... Block and tubing... Then wait on the Full water block... 


Grrrr..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't go i7 till you get water to cool the beast. But if you have water already then go i7


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

a couple things, I dont know since you already have good really stuff if its worth going to i7.

The other thing is the tubing, are you sure you want 3/8-1/2OD tubing?
(for me its too thin wall and kinks too easy, I like 3/8-5/8OD better)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=292&products_id=23923


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> a couple things, I dont know since you already have good really stuff if its worth going to i7.
> 
> The other thing is the tubing, are you sure you want 3/8-1/2OD tubing?
> (for me its too thin wall and kinks too easy, I like 3/8-5/8OD better)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=292&products_id=23923



not sure of the measurements, but my 1/2" now is thin walled, and bro its a PITA to put into some of the fittings, its not strong enough and just hard to maneuver.  Kinks and bends wayyy tooo easy. I think you should listen to Mark on this one CS, he's right if you ask me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> a couple things, I dont know since you already have good really stuff if its worth going to i7.
> 
> The other thing is the tubing, are you sure you want 3/8-1/2OD tubing?
> (for me its too thin wall and kinks too easy, I like 3/8-5/8OD better)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=292&products_id=23923



As for teh I7... I bought my GX2 card a month before the GTX260/280's came out. I only spent 40 bucks since I had to rma a Palit card that they didn't make anymore.. So, in the one month I saw the price of that one hardware piece go down 200 bucks.. Now, I'm looking at almost the same thing via P55/15-i7 coming out in September. This board that I've paid $150 for, is now selling at the same place for $130 via  the same way I got this one.. I know the Qx can get me some money, but what will it get me come 2 months down the road? board will be worth below $100 and the chip... 

That's my reasoning behind it.. If I added it up, the water loop to the board, plus what I maybe able to sell this board/processor for, it would cost the same as me just going off and buying a i7 set up. 

This is all still a thing that I have to think about.. I really don't know if after my AMD/ATI set up will I be done.. But, then again, I don't even really know if by time I do the AMD/ATI set up would I even be working the same job, or working with my father..



Chicken Patty said:


> not sure of the measurements, but my 1/2" now is thin walled, and bro its a PITA to put into some of the fittings, its not strong enough and just hard to maneuver.  Kinks and bends wayyy tooo easy. I think you should listen to Mark on this one CS, he's right if you ask me.





Yeah, I've used the 3/8-1/2OD with the Silver and I do say that it is a little bit of a pain. You have to give the tubing some extra length just to make sure it doesn't kink.. The only reason I grabbed the 3/8-12OD was the fact that it was the silver. I used PrimoFlex in my Cosmos and I love the stuff. It's just they don't make the Silver tubing, and they don't have the Black/uv tubing that Feser does. I do agree with you two on the tubing, just I wanted to get the UV active black..

I may still change due to not even knowing what the hell I'm doing yet! lol


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I do agree with you two on the tubing, just I wanted to get the UV active black..



soo.... are you not getting the uv black? 



Cold Storm said:


> I may still change due to not even knowing what the hell I'm doing yet! lol



LOL well I'm still watching


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

* LRT (Low Radius Technology) - Patent Pending
    * Performs well at low temperatures
    * Anti-Microbial
    * Inner Diameter -- 3/8"(9.525 mm)
    * Outer Diameter –5/8"(15.875 mm)
    * Smooth low friction inner bore
    * Tack free outer surface
    * Zero Print—No unsightly printing!
    * Manufactured and Distributed in the USA
    * *Glows under UV lighting*


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> soo.... are you not getting the uv black?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL well I'm still watching





MKmods said:


> * LRT (Low Radius Technology) - Patent Pending
> * Performs well at low temperatures
> * Anti-Microbial
> * Inner Diameter -- 3/8"(9.525 mm)
> ...




lmao.. Now if they said it in the title I would of bought that tubing from the start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks MK, I be going that way!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

All right, I figured it all out.. I want to do 3 builds in all.. One for each of my favorites. Gundam, Kenshin, and FF 7 theme build.. With that in part, I'm going to give this the Gundamn theme also because of the fact that it's going to have that sexy T-virus res.
So, I'm sticking 775 with this.. My FF7 theme will be the next system for intel.. Kenshin will be AMD/ATI since it will be all about Revese style going. I got stuff in store for that baby!

Now, here is the last thing I need to ask before I go and hit buy.. You think I should grab a single rad for the mobo loop? I won't be getting a Pump since it's powerful enough to make the Koolence res just vertex...Plus the loop now is short.. I think I used 3f of tubing.. So, should I add that single rad? or my stuff be fine?

I'll be ordering to day for A monday delevery.. I want to see before I grab the barbs if I need 45d angle barbs, or if I can use right angle ones to connect the mosfets for a clean straight look... Or I'd order the Right's if you think I should do that..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> As for teh I7... I bought my GX2 card a month before the GTX260/280's came out. I only spent 40 bucks since I had to rma a Palit card that they didn't make anymore.. So, in the one month I saw the price of that one hardware piece go down 200 bucks.. Now, I'm looking at almost the same thing via P55/15-i7 coming out in September. This board that I've paid $150 for, is now selling at the same place for $130 via  the same way I got this one.. I know the Qx can get me some money, but what will it get me come 2 months down the road? board will be worth below $100 and the chip...
> 
> That's my reasoning behind it.. If I added it up, the water loop to the board, plus what I maybe able to sell this board/processor for, it would cost the same as me just going off and buying a i7 set up.
> 
> ...



Yeah bro the thin walled tubing is a PITA, I will be switching mine out shortly, just don't know if to stay with blue or try another color.  What do you think CS?



Cold Storm said:


> All right, I figured it all out.. I want to do 3 builds in all.. One for each of my favorites. Gundam, Kenshin, and FF 7 theme build.. With that in part, I'm going to give this the Gundamn theme also because of the fact that it's going to have that sexy T-virus res.
> So, I'm sticking 775 with this.. My FF7 theme will be the next system for intel.. Kenshin will be AMD/ATI since it will be all about Revese style going. I got stuff in store for that baby!
> 
> Now, here is the last thing I need to ask before I go and hit buy.. You think I should grab a single rad for the mobo loop? I won't be getting a Pump since it's powerful enough to make the Koolence res just vertex...Plus the loop now is short.. I think I used 3f of tubing.. So, should I add that single rad? or my stuff be fine?
> ...




3 builds?     Oh man I can't wait dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro the thin walled tubing is a PITA, I will be switching mine out shortly, just don't know if to stay with blue or try another color.  What do you think CS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to put your thought about the rad! lol... 

Well, I will say this one thing. I love the Blue look of your case. really sets it out.. If you go different color... Purple.. lol.. Or Red.. Nah, I'm not joking on purple.. I would be if I said Pink.. 

Yeah, there is going to be 3 builds that I want to do.. I was only going to do  this one build, but after looking around the web, I saw things that I could do, and I just thought that I needed more then one build to do it.. I don't want to run this into the dirt because of all the mods!


Yeah, I'm getting the Primoflex tubing. It was in my Cosmos build.. I liked it alot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You forgot to put your thought about the rad! lol...
> 
> Well, I will say this one thing. I love the Blue look of your case. really sets it out.. If you go different color... Purple.. lol.. Or Red.. Nah, I'm not joking on purple.. I would be if I said Pink..
> 
> ...




the rad?? 

Well I have thought and I think red is my next choice if I do decide to change.  Not many people can make red look good, I figured why not give it a shot


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the rad??





Cold Storm said:


> *Now, here is the last thing I need to ask before I go and hit buy.. You think I should grab a single rad for the mobo loop? I won't be getting a Pump since it's powerful enough to make the Koolence res just vertex...Plus the loop now is short.. I think I used 3f of tubing.. So, should I add that single rad? or my stuff be fine?
> 
> I'll be ordering to day for A monday delevery.. I want to see before I grab the barbs if I need 45d angle barbs, or if I can use right angle ones to connect the mosfets for a clean straight look... Or I'd order the Right's if you think I should do that..*




Yeah, the rad. For the mobo loop..  I need to stop typing so much!




Chicken Patty said:


> Well I have thought and I think red is my next choice if I do decide to change.  Not many people can make red look good, I figured why not give it a shot



I think you can make it look PIMPIN'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the rad. For the mobo loop..  I need to stop typing so much!
> 
> 
> what i'm not understanding is if it is a seperate loop how are you going to run it with no pump?  Or you mean add the rad int he existing loop?
> ...



I 'm sure too, I really like what I achieved with the blue, but time to do my new revision of my rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

Any update on the res CS!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any update on the res CS!?



that res better be made out of gold at this point


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that res better be made out of gold *and studded in diamonds* at this point



Corrected! LMAO 

Im still debating the dilemma CP. . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Corrected! LMAO
> 
> Im still debating the dilemma CP. . .



  thank you

the dilemma about the res?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any update on the res CS!?





Chicken Patty said:


> that res better be made out of gold at this point



As for the res, I have been given the nod that he has my shipping and is going to be shipping it out soon. He got back from Philly the other day.... So, even with myself sending him my info almost 3 mins after he asked it, I got hit for later in the week shipping... I hope to get it this week coming up.. 

As for the time... Yeah, it's been one HELL of a time to wait on it.. But I feel it will do good stuff with the rig.

Now... RAD... GUYS.. I got a few hours more before I have to place the order!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

I like simple...(less is more)

But I dont understand what you said about the loop for the mobo, no pump?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I like simple...(less is more)
> 
> But I dont understand what you said about the loop for the mobo, no pump?



I asking if I should add a single rad to the mobo loop.. I don't think I need a pump for the loop for the fact that the MCP655 is making my res now have a whrool Pool effect in it..

I forgot I didn't need to order the rad since I got one from Damulta. I can repaint that and use it.

So, I just placed the order..


 *** HOT *** Bitspower BP-WBN79NS-BK BLACK FREEZER 790i NB/SB All-in-One Water Block
 *** NEW *** Bitspower BP-WBN79AP1-BK BLACK FREEZER MOS N79AP1 Water Block
 *** NEW *** Bitspower BP-WBN79AP2-BK BLACK FREEZER MOS N79AP2 Water Block
 *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing -3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD    (10f)
 Bitspower G 1/4" Black Shiny Rotary Angle Fitting - 3/8"        (4)
 Bitspower G 1/4" Black Sparkle Rotary 45 Degree 3/8" Barb Fiting     (6)
 EK-DDC X-TOP Rev 2 Plexi


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry I just got up and am a bit slow


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> sorry I just got up and am a bit slow



Hey, don't be sorry. That's probably the main reason noone said a word.. I was confusing everyone.. See, I tend to do that ALOT and I think I'm saying it fine... lol.. 

So, what you think about the buy? 

I forgot all about TAX... man that's going to bite me in the butt... Tonight I'll have to make a sketch for the mobo on how I was going to do everything.. Right now it's in PEN and I mess up...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

well I bet you are making the guys at BitsPower really happy... 

Watching others builds I am realizing how hard it must be for you guys to follow my logs, when I build I have a picture in my head and its hard for me to explain it. I notice when I follow other logs I become scatter brained.

I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

That saying "a picture is worth a thousand words" never had more meaning..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well I bet you are making the guys at BitsPower really happy...



Make Bitspower, try Performance PC's...  Nothing under $150 in the last three months.. 2 orders a month..  God, I don't want to update the third post... I'm going to cry at the money I put in this!




MKmods said:


> Watching others builds I am realizing how hard it must be for you guys to follow my logs, when I build I have a picture in my head and its hard for me to explain it. I notice when I follow other logs I become scatter brained.



Hey, not everyone even goes into detail on the picture themselves.. I see tons of work logs that just have a post full of pictures with a sentence at top and bottom to say a thing or two... Me, I'm Aquarius... I love to write stories.. So, I write a story! lol



MKmods said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with.
> 
> That saying "a picture is worth a thousand words" never had more meaning..



Thanks MK, for the words. I have a good plan for the loop, I just need to get the stuff here and get it going.. I'm not going to tear it apart without knowing what I'm going to do first!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, not everyone even goes into detail on the picture themselves.. I see tons of work logs that just have a post full of pictures with a sentence at top and bottom to say a thing or two... Me, I'm Aquarius... I love to write stories.. So, I write a story! lol




I try and keep a balance, but I know there are plenty of people that just go through and look at the pretty pitchers


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 8, 2009)

What did you think about my color on the 120 rad cold?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> I try and keep a balance, but I know there are plenty of people that just go through and look at the pretty pitchers



Yeah, I'm going to go for a tight, and simple look for the board. That's the reason I bought 4 right angle barbs.. that way it's not just looping up and over.. 



DaMulta said:


> What did you think about my color on the 120 rad cold?




I loved it man! lol. I'm going to paint it Black on the outerside, and use it as the red part on my theme. It's going to look sweet!

 and much Love for ya man


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I got somewhat bored tonight.. 

Pictures.. 

































And My favorite:







I'm trying to get ahold of the camera.. :Laugh:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2009)

Man thats looking very nice indeed. What are the ambiant temps like inside campared to room temps?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Ambient temp is about 28c.

Temps for 4ghz since I'm still playing around







At stock, Core 3 is very close to Ambient temp.

Thanks man. I can't wait to water cool this board, and get these batteries charged for more pictures!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

looking very good CS, man all you need is some UV cathodes and some nice tubing or coolant   But I love the build man, hard work has paid off!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking very good CS, man all you need is some UV cathodes and some nice tubing or coolant   But I love the build man, hard work has paid off!



Well, the black UV tubing will be coming in probably Tuesday.. I'm not going to do coolant this time because i saw that it did to my Dtek block.. Also, how the res is going to be.. No need.

As for the cathodes... Their in a box, ready for me to put it all together.. I need to get to stepping and rewire the switches so I can light it all up! But, I'll do that once I take the whole thing apart for the final time! 

Yeah, hard work pays off... Worst part... I'm not even finished and all ready thinking of the next build!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, the black UV tubing will be coming in probably Tuesday.. I'm not going to do coolant this time because i saw that it did to my Dtek block.. Also, how the res is going to be.. No need.
> 
> As for the cathodes... Their in a box, ready for me to put it all together.. I need to get to stepping and rewire the switches so I can light it all up! But, I'll do that once I take the whole thing apart for the final time!
> 
> Yeah, hard work pays off... Worst part... I'm not even finished and all ready thinking of the next build!



cant wait till the rest of the parts come in man.  Well that happens to all of us, im working on my 3rd rig now, gonna be purchasing a new case and the rest of the water cooling parts hopefully, but at the same time I wanna purchase a few things for mine too! 

Ughhh, decisions decisions


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep! I've all ready got it planning in my head the next thing.. Since It's going to be Rurouni Kenshin build, I got a lot of "reversing" to think about.. Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep! I've all ready got it planning in my head the next thing.. Since It's going to be Rurouni Kenshin build, I got a lot of "reversing" to think about.. Lol



what the heck is rurouni kenshin?  Is that anime?  If yes that explains why I dont know


----------



## MKmods (Aug 10, 2009)

Samurai X!
(in my Queue at Netflix, holy crap... 22 DVDs worth)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

WAIT. You're awesome! My girl and I were trying to watch it from her collection but she was missing a bunch of episodes. I didn't know they had it streaming! Thanks dude!

/OT


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, in the US we know it as "Samurai X" One of my favorite series of all time! Well it is my favorite series! Truth & Betrayal is my favorite Moive!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I got somewhat bored tonight..
> 
> Pictures..
> 
> ...



Been gone for a while CS and just got back....came to check your build and it looks sweet!! I haven't read everything since my last post but I'll catch up. Nice job dude!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Been gone for a while CS and just got back....came to check your build and it looks sweet!! I haven't read everything since my last post but I'll catch up. Nice job dude!!



CA, glad to see your on again! I hope all is well. Thanks for the words.

Update of sorts.

Everything is shipped and should be here tomorrow. I was trying for it all to get here today, since I ordered it Saturday... But, I guess they have a different time limit for shipping out on Saturday.. Which is also good on the part that work called me in to work today... Bad part... I fell asleep finally 45m'ish before they called..   God, I hate not being able to sleep because of thoughts..


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 10, 2009)

The ol waiting for parts. I, too, am at that phase.

the anticipation is killer


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> The ol waiting for parts. I, too, am at that phase.
> 
> the anticipation is killer



Oh tell me about it man.. The worst part is that now I can't get my next build out of my head.. I need to go and grab some more paper since I'm almost out of it due out it all!!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 11, 2009)

Me three.  CS... you're not the only one keeping Performance-PCs in business right now.  I've placed a couple more orders lately too... never under $150.  I think my next build is going to be involve popsicle sticks and straws.  This hobby is expensive!

To think... I used to say my '72 Firebird was a money pit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Me three.  CS... you're not the only one keeping Performance-PCs in business right now.  I've placed a couple more orders lately too... never under $150.  I think my next build is going to be involve popsicle sticks and straws.  This hobby is expensive!
> 
> To think... I used to say my '72 Firebird was a money pit.



Man, your right on that... thinking your car was teh root to your money issues.. Now it's the dang computer!  Oh well, it keeps you out of trouble and tied down... That's how I look at it.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

My money pit is all these damn kids I keep having.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> My money pit is all these damn kids I keep having.....



lol.. I am kid less but not nephew/niece less....lol... That will happen way down the road! My dad was 28 when he had me.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

lol, whatever you do put it off as long as possible....Especially if there are other kids around to enjoy.
(best thing about other peoples kids is being able to give them back after you have reached your limits)

I just got $50 worth of molex plugs from PerformancePCs.. Its amazing there is no other computer store that has the multi colored connectors and gold tipped pins like them.

If you guys know of any please share...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

*Update:*

Well I was able to get home early today.. Thanks for the fact that I had to work yesterday.

Packages came. One from PPC, and the other from NEWegg.


PPC's
NB/SB block






Mosfet 1 block











Mosfet 2 block











Tubing (10f)







Now Newegg







MMMMmmm, its good to see a "Techpower Up!" review stamp on it! 


Well, some bad news.. lol.. I ordered a pump top... I must of been high when I ordered it.. I ordered a DDC top instead of a D5 style top... My god I can't believe  I did that.. Almost want to buy a pump for it now..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

what top did you get?

and is that tubing REALLY UV?(just in case if not and you would rather have UV dont chop it up and sell it to me)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> what top did you get?
> 
> and is that tubing REALLY UV?(just in case if not and you would rather have UV dont chop it up and sell it to me)



Ek-DDC X-top Rev 2

and I'll check later on. I'll plug in my back up psu, then cathodes and test it... Don't worry it won't be chopped till I take the computer apart.. lmao.

I forgot the back of the Gelid.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive got 2 of the black tops but no clear ones. Il take your clear one and tubing if its not UV.

PS let us know if the gelid stuff really works that well. (Im getting tired of waiting for MX 3)


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2009)

:O it has the tpu chart


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ive got 2 of the black tops but no clear ones. Il take your clear one and tubing if its not UV.
> 
> PS let us know if the gelid stuff really works that well. (Im getting tired of waiting for MX 3)




I'll let you know bro on the top. I told someone else about it before I posted here.. if i doesn't want to go that route with the top, by all means its yours.

Yeah, this baby will be at 4ghz right off the ball.. I'll take the stuff off tonight and test it myself.. 





IINexusII said:


> :O it has the tpu chart



Yep! For the love fo TPU!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats is definitely some good lookin parts you got there man!





Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I am kid less but not nephew/niece less....lol... That will happen way down the road! My dad was 28 when he had me.. lol



I have #6 coming on October


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> Thats is definitely some good lookin parts you got there man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANG man! Congrats first off! My dad only had myself... but, married into 3 daughters.. So, he can feel ya on some parts.. lol..


All right, update time yet again.. MK you'll like this. I took your advice. 

Ordered from FrozenCPU since they had it all in stock.
-pmp-76  	        (UN)Designs Z-Bracket for Pump Mounts   	 	
ex-tub-153 	Bitspower G1/4" D-Plug Male / Male Coupler Set 	
ex-tub-437 	Bitspower G 1/4" Thread 90 Degree Rotary Fitting Adapter (BP-90R2)

yep, I ordered it so that I can connect the pump straight to the res with NO tubing.. lol.. Now, just gotta see if I'll need to grab a female/female adapter and another male/male because of the length.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, That way I feel like I am not always talking to rocks.....

Looking forward to the picts, and to the other Mark (your 1000 X braver than me)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks, That way I feel like I am not always talking to rocks.....
> 
> Looking forward to the picts, and to the other Mark (your 1000 X braver than me)



hey, now! I take everyone's thoughts into account! It just took a bit to look at the set up and see how it would be fully done.. 


FrozenCPU just called right before I got on and said they where out of the un bracket... damn website updates... But, is sending me ver. 2 for the same price! Woot! I forogt that's what I wanted.. lol


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks, That way I feel like I am not always talking to rocks.....
> 
> Looking forward to the picts, and to the other Mark (your 1000 X braver than me)



me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

dude, I didnt even see what you got, but it looks great 

now install everything!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> me?



yep you...


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 11, 2009)

lmao hey just cause I have my own basketball team....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, I didnt even see what you got, but it looks great
> 
> now install everything!



 it's going to be a while still.. lol.. I'm going to wait on the res to get here, and then take it all part and go from there.. Tomorrow I'll probably go and play with the switches since I got a free day.. lol.. 



Mark_Hardware said:


> lmao hey just cause I have my own basketball team....



Lmao... When i was growing up, I had 6 females living/growing up with me... It was fun, but a pain in the tush!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> it's going to be a while still.. lol.. I'm going to wait on the res to get here, and then take it all part and go from there.. Tomorrow I'll probably go and play with the switches since I got a free day.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao... When i was growing up, I had 6 females living/growing up with me... It was fun, but a pain in the tush!



thats awesome, finally gonna wire up the switches?  

Im'ma give TPU a little something to see next week.  E7200 rig which was my next project is already running.  Ill be ordering the case by the end of the week and hopefully the rest of the watercooling gear hopefully as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats awesome, finally gonna wire up the switches?
> 
> Im'ma give TPU a little something to see next week.  E7200 rig which was my next project is already running.  Ill be ordering the case by the end of the week and hopefully the rest of the watercooling gear hopefully as well.



Yep, finally going to wire them up right.. lol.. Maybe.. 

Just turned on my UV LEds to test the tubing.. well it's not UV active. The Primochill website even states that they "make Uv active" tubing. As the black is the only  one that doesn't state it in the site. Also, if you look at the 1/2 od tubing from them, that is black, at PPC, it doesn't even show the words "uv active" at the bottom of the specs.. All that happens with the tubing is it's purple around the leds.. same way if I had the leds placed to face my computer case... So, no UV.. But as i was talking with SP, and just wrote MK, is this...

If I'm going to be doing it as a tribute case for Gundam. My version of the Astray.. Then the only thing that would even react to a "glowing" thing is the core of the Gundam it self.. If it was done as the old style... So, with that in mind.. The res will have a UV active Acrylic tubes. That will light up via the Cathodes that are at the bases.. So, since that is the only thing that will be done that way.. why even go with the tubing? I can do this.

Button Left:
Light up the board area, to show off the tubing/board set up.

Button Right:
Light up for the res, then a little "high light" for the mobo tray.

Also, I would like to see, since I still am doing the etching of the window, about setting up a light that will make the etching "glow"... But I'm still debating on the etching... because that would cover up the res from really being seen.. Wouldn't it?


Also, I was thinking, and don't faint... Of doing fan nobs on the side, next to the rad... that way I could slow it all down whenever I'm just asleep... I don't know yet on that ether.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep, finally going to wire them up right.. lol.. Maybe..
> 
> Just turned on my UV LEds to test the tubing.. well it's not UV active. The Primochill website even states that they "make Uv active" tubing. As the black is the only  one that doesn't state it in the site. Also, if you look at the 1/2 od tubing from them, that is black, at PPC, it doesn't even show the words "uv active" at the bottom of the specs.. All that happens with the tubing is it's purple around the leds.. same way if I had the leds placed to face my computer case... So, no UV.. But as i was talking with SP, and just wrote MK, is this...
> 
> ...



the lighting sounds good.  But what type of lighting?  white cathodes, red, blue??  

You should find a way to control the speed of the fans, helps tremendously at night CS, trust me!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

Whatever happened to the TeamAwesomeSauce reservoir you were supposed to be getting?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the lighting sounds good.  But what type of lighting?  white cathodes, red, blue??
> 
> You should find a way to control the speed of the fans, helps tremendously at night CS, trust me!



The lighting will be probably white.. I don't know yet on it.. I'm looking a a black/blue version case.. Next case will be white/red... 

Yeah, I don't mind the sound of the case. Not at all.. But, I have just was thinking of if i had it on during the day while at work.. Its not bad, but i bet my grandma doesn't like it.. lol

Well here is a bone to throw in about the fan.. While talking with SP, he threw this at me.

Having something along the lines for the fans as like the "touch lamps"... That way I can touch a button and it would speed it up, slow it down..

Link of it

Something along those lines.. I still have to look into it more.. lol

I applied the Gelid paste onto the CPU... I'll show temps tomorrow.. Right now their the same as the picture I showed in the last page.. So, gotta play around and see if it's "burn in" time needed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Whatever happened to the TeamAwesomeSauce reservoir you were supposed to be getting?



lol.. that's the res I've been getting all along. 

T-virus Frozen.Q told me last week he be shipping it soon.. He got back Thursday from a trip... So, I'm hoping it  will be here this week. I HOPE! after 3 months.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The lighting will be probably white.. I don't know yet on it.. I'm looking a a black/blue version case.. Next case will be white/red...
> 
> Yeah, I don't mind the sound of the case. Not at all.. But, I have just was thinking of if i had it on during the day while at work.. Its not bad, but i bet my grandma doesn't like it.. lol
> 
> ...


I think some white lighting will be awesome   especially coming from behind or around the mobo, that'll be very nice.

Those illuminated switches are also extremely nice man. I didn't even know those existed.  That would be tits if you can get them


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think some white lighting will be awesome   especially coming from behind or around the mobo, that'll be very nice.
> 
> Those illuminated switches are also extremely nice man. I didn't even know those existed.  That would be tits if you can get them



Yeah, I'll have to work out the lighting on some paper.. lol..

As for the switches.. Yeah, there tits! I didn't think they did make them ether.. Just something that SP found! Me like it alot.. Lets see how much they cost and then go about it.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. that's the res I've been getting all along.
> 
> T-virus Frozen.Q told me last week he be shipping it soon.. He got back Thursday from a trip... So, I'm hoping it  will be here this week. I HOPE! after 3 months.. lol



Ah, I never got to see pics of it... just the mockup (aka: aluminum can with paper) version.  That's going to look wicked!  ... well, if you ever get it anyways


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Ah, I never got to see pics of it... just the mockup (aka: aluminum can with paper) version.  That's going to look wicked!  ... well, if you ever get it anyways



 the mock up! I really need to do the guide on that stuff.. lol.. I cried when I broke it all down..  

Yeah, it's been a LONG time since I ordered it... But, the guys just now learning everything so I'm glad he didn't ship it out and a month later me be kickin my ass because it cracked.. right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'll have to work out the lighting on some paper.. lol..
> 
> As for the switches.. Yeah, there tits! I didn't think they did make them ether.. Just something that SP found! Me like it alot.. Lets see how much they cost and then go about it.



awesome, keep us posted on the progress of the lighting/switches 

YOu should do another mock of the lighting, with some flashlights or something


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome, keep us posted on the progress of the lighting/switches
> 
> YOu should do another mock of the lighting, with some flashlights or something



lmao... I don't think I could get small enough flashlights to do it all! lol

Well, the stuff came in a bit ago.







That's some sexy stuff!

And,







Man, RES, get here now!!!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

holy crap you are still waiting on the res? I thought you got it already...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

He said two sundays ago that he would send it out so I can get by the end of the week.. Emailed him Thursday Night to see if he got my message, sent it 3 mins after i got his, and he said he just got back from a trip... So, still waiting after a week and a half..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry for all the problems. Most people dont understand how much more is involved in trying to sell parts, Im sure he just got in way over his head.

Next time if you want something trick like that let me know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> sorry for all the problems. Most people dont understand how much more is involved in trying to sell parts, Im sure he just got in way over his head.
> 
> Next time if you want something trick like that let me know.



It's all good man. He's young and learning the hard way if anything..  That's why I'm not just spamming his e mail for whats going on.. 

Yeah, I talked with CD about a hanging water res, and I think  I'l. still go and try and do that in the next build.. Since the system is going to be a small baby.. 

I didn't think of throwing anything at you since you where still trying to build your system now..


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> sorry for all the problems. Most people dont understand how much more is involved in trying to sell parts, Im sure he just got in way over his head.
> 
> *Next time if you want something trick like that let me know.*



This from the guy that was supposed to get back to me about a certain flat HTPC concept...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

Remember Im old and forget things...If you dont remind me I go off on 10 different tangents...
(no money changed hands either, once you pay for something like CS did its the responsibility of the builder to get on the ball)

What I realized in my travels is doing prototype stuff its insanely $$$ to do things. I have a small group of friends here at TPU that I will do stuff for (moving my own work aside) CS is one of them.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Remember Im old and forget things...If you dont remind me I go off on 10 different tangents...
> (no money changed hands either, once you pay for something like CS did its the responsibility of the builder to get on the ball)
> 
> What I realized in my travels is doing prototype stuff its insanely $$$ to do things. I have a small group of friends here at TPU that I will do stuff for (moving my own work aside) CS is one of them.



Just razzin ya Mark.   I would have never expected you to put labor into it without me paying you something.  I've been busy as heck too... which is why I never got around to reminding ya.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Remember Im old and forget things...If you dont remind me I go off on 10 different tangents...
> (no money changed hands either, once you pay for something like CS did its the responsibility of the builder to get on the ball)
> 
> What I realized in my travels is doing prototype stuff its insanely $$$ to do things. I have a small group of friends here at TPU that I will do stuff for (moving my own work aside) CS is one of them.





Yeah, it's his responsibility.. But, I don't tend to hate on people.. It will come soon enough. I still haven't received a email from MMods on the questions I even asked him about a 3fan top for the case.. But, whatever. I forget it and go on..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 12, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Just razzin ya Mark.   I would have never expected you to put labor into it without me paying you something.  I've been busy as heck too... which is why I never got around to reminding ya.



I would be happy to help you out...If you decide to do it let me know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

CS, like the shots of the fittings man.  BP fittings are just sex man, amazing quality. I also want that damn res to come in too, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> CS, like the shots of the fittings man.  BP fittings are just sex man, amazing quality. I also want that damn res to come in too, can't wait to see it in action!



nah, this is sexy picture!







THX SP for the help!  


Well after a little bit of a mishap with shipping, I just got done with a chain of emails to him. He has it shipped today and will be here Saturday. 

So, I'm hoping that I can get it all done before my parents come into town next Wednesday. Thursday is their 16th annv. So, I want to spend time with them then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nah, this is sexy picture!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/DSCN2382.jpg
> 
> ...



awww, they are laying down together


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awww, they are laying down together



It's sapphic erotica


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's sapphic erotica





CS and his hardware Pr0n


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> CS and his hardware Pr0n



And good pron at that!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

What can I say? I'm Calblasian!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2009)

View attachment 27740


That's right Boy's/Girls and Modders... I finally got it! After 3 months and 4 days, Bought it 5/11, I finally got that baby!!!

So, Monday, right after work, Me and my bro, Random Murderer, are going to finish this system up! Brother want's to finish it up with me so why the heck not! 

The only other thing to do after Monday will be if I want to do a few little things that set it apart, Like The: 

Res, 
14 fans, 
side panel mod, 
Front panel flip,
doesn't set this apart from any other Mountain Mod case..

 The thing is..Thanks Energy for the link in your thread, adding a Laser Cut "Celestial Beings" Logo cut for the inside left part of the case...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> View attachment 27740
> 
> 
> That's right Boy's/Girls and Modders... I finally got it! After 3 months and 4 days, Bought it 5/11, I finally got that baby!!!
> ...



holy shit dude, finally!!!   congrats man.  How does it look in person man?  was it what you expected?  Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy shit dude, finally!!!   congrats man.  How does it look in person man?  was it what you expected?  Can't wait to see it in action



Bro, RM ceiling lights are Black Lights, and that Acrylic just GLOWS in side.. It's so sexy looking and feels just as good! I gotta say, It's worth the wait so far. Now, I just gotta see how it does in the loop wise.. Testing with cooling and so forth.. Man, I should be in bed right now and still on a personal High because of it all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Bro, RM ceiling lights are Black Lights, and that Acrylic just GLOWS in side.. It's so sexy looking and feels just as good! I gotta say, It's worth the wait so far. Now, I just gotta see how it does in the loop wise.. Testing with cooling and so forth.. Man, I should be in bed right now and still on a personal High because of it all!



hahaha glad you like it man.  you waited, but so did all of us man, i'm extremely excited that you got it at last man.  Now I just want monday to come around so I can see it in action


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha glad you like it man.  you waited, but so did all of us man, i'm extremely excited that you got it at last man.  Now I just want monday to come around so I can see it in action



Lol.. Yeah, i was going to start doing it all tonight and finish it up by tomorrow night when I get home, but Last night I felt like Sh1t after most of the day in a sub-zero freezer and the coolers cleaning for inspection.. Delime the walls 4 times a year! lol.. God, I love to hate doing that! 

Well, off to try and get some sleep.. Going to be hard now seeing it lol


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks awesome CS!!  I'm glad it finally came it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. Yeah, i was going to start doing it all tonight and finish it up by tomorrow night when I get home, but Last night I felt like Sh1t after most of the day in a sub-zero freezer and the coolers cleaning for inspection.. Delime the walls 4 times a year! lol.. God, I love to hate doing that!
> 
> Well, off to try and get some sleep.. Going to be hard now seeing it lol



yea man get some rest ,just do it with the bro on Monday


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2009)

Is that the fucking T Virus/.?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Is that the fucking T Virus/.?





Yep, and I hope by the end of today/tomorrow I have it all set up and ready to go! One side of the rad is painted. Waiting on it all to dry for the other side!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep, and I hope by the end of today/tomorrow I have it all set up and ready to go! One side of the rad is painted. Waiting on it all to dry for the other side!



  CS, you should be finishing the major part of this project in these upcoming days, and I'll be starting mine.  case is on the way, once I have the case i'll start the log 

So don't worry TPU, you'll have another log to drool over


----------



## MKmods (Aug 17, 2009)

looking forward to it CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> looking forward to it CP



Thanks Mark.

Dude what we had talked about is gonna have to wait a bit.  I wanna start this project first since it was basically built from parts that were donated to me or giving to me a a great price, I just wanna do it first and get it out of the way.  But after this one its my i7 rig.  Then you and me will have some talking to do 


BTW, the project i'm starting is going to be called "TPU Rocks My Socks"    Seriously, no kidding.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> CS, you should be finishing the major part of this project in these upcoming days, and I'll be starting mine.  case is on the way, once I have the case i'll start the log
> 
> So don't worry TPU, you'll have another log to drool over




 Lol...  Nice bro, glad the case is on it's way. I'm going to finish up the Project Come Wednesday Night. I have Thursday Off so Do it then and if having to stay up late is a problem, it won't be then.  
I got the Rad sprayed today, and the cover for the bay drive almost done. Doing a 5th coat tomorrow, RM is, since we saw a few  spots while bringing it in.

Hmmm, gotta call the parents.. See if it's going to be a late Wednesday night or what... If it's late I'll see them Thursday for sure, but if it's early... 




Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, the project i'm starting is going to be called "TPU Rocks My Socks"    Seriously, no kidding.



Love the name man!  Hey, you can text me anytime also.. Got free everything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol...  Nice bro, glad the case is on it's way. I'm going to finish up the Project Come Wednesday Night. I have Thursday Off so Do it then and if having to stay up late is a problem, it won't be then.
> I got the Rad sprayed today, and the cover for the bay drive almost done. Doing a 5th coat tomorrow, RM is, since we saw a few  spots while bringing it in.
> 
> Hmmm, gotta call the parents.. See if it's going to be a late Wednesday night or what... If it's late I'll see them Thursday for sure, but if it's early...
> ...



fa sho bro


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 18, 2009)

CP, you're stupid avatar still makes me lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> CP, you're stupid avatar still makes me lol





its my unique avatar, what can I say.  There was a poll, you guys brought it back


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> CP, you're stupid avatar still makes me lol





Chicken Patty said:


> its my unique avatar, what can I say.  There was a poll, you guys brought it back



Damn you Energy!!! Now tomorrow I'm going to have to have a buffalo Chicken Pattie Sandwich for Lunch!!! 

Hahaha.. CP.. You don't get a say!!! WE DO, and we run your life now!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn you Energy!!! Now tomorrow I'm going to have to have a buffalo Chicken Pattie Sandwich for Lunch!!!
> 
> Hahaha.. CP.. You don't get a say!!! WE DO, and we run your life now!!!



nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats amazing!...This build makes me want you're kind of money and a job. Shame I'm only 12.

MK...Cold...got any spare green notes lying around.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 18, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thats amazing!...This build makes me want you're kind of money and a job. Shame I'm only 12.
> 
> MK...Cold...got any spare green notes lying around.



A true modder doesn't let an obstacle like money keep him from his craft!  A true modder will trade his only loaf of bread for a pack of LEDs... even if he has no friggin' clue what voltage LEDs he is trading for!!!  A true modder will roam the world naked if necessary if it will yield him a 4 3/4" hole saw (or tin snips)!  A true modder needs a panel of acrylic/sheet metal/aluminum more than he needs a toothbrush!!  A true modder doesn't need cable television or a phone line... what he really needs is fifty six thousand feet of every size and color cable sleeving you can imagine and a ridiculous looking set of molex tools just so he can take a perfectly good power supply apart... and then put it back together! True modders wear spraypaint on their fingernails!!  True modders eat warranties instead of food!

I'm an idiot... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thats amazing!...This build makes me want you're kind of money and a job. Shame I'm only 12.
> 
> MK...Cold...got any spare green notes lying around.




Thanks for the kind words man.. Even at 12, you can beable to start something. It's taken a lot in the last few years even to be able to build something like this.. You gotta work at it then you'll be able to do what we can do now.. Man, I haven't even been doing this long.. I say if your able to in High school take Carpentary classes, Electrical Classes.. Do so. You'll be better off taking those and not even using them, then not taking and needing it down the road!




EnergyFX said:


> A true modder doesn't let an obstacle like money keep him from his craft!  A true modder will trade his only loaf of bread for a pack of LEDs... even if he has no friggin' clue what voltage LEDs he is trading for!!!  A true modder will roam the world naked if necessary if it will yield him a 4 3/4" hole saw (or tin snips)!  A true modder needs a panel of acrylic/sheet metal/aluminum more than he needs a toothbrush!!  A true modder doesn't need cable television or a phone line... what he really needs is fifty six thousand feet of every size and color cable sleeving you can imagine and a ridiculous looking set of molex tools just so he can take a perfectly good power supply apart... and then put it back together! True modders wear spraypaint on their fingernails!!  True modders eat warranties instead of food!
> 
> I'm an idiot... I'll shut up now.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks for the kind words man.. Even at 12, you can beable to start something. It's taken a lot in the last few years even to be able to build something like this.. You gotta work at it then you'll be able to do what we can do now.. Man, I haven't even been doing this long.. I say if your able to in High school take Carpentary classes, Electrical Classes.. Do so. You'll be better off taking those and not even using them, then not taking and needing it down the road!





EnergyFX said:


> A true modder doesn't let an obstacle like money keep him from his craft!  A true modder will trade his only loaf of bread for a pack of LEDs... even if he has no friggin' clue what voltage LEDs he is trading for!!!  A true modder will roam the world naked if necessary if it will yield him a 4 3/4" hole saw (or tin snips)!  A true modder needs a panel of acrylic/sheet metal/aluminum more than he needs a toothbrush!!  A true modder doesn't need cable television or a phone line... what he really needs is fifty six thousand feet of every size and color cable sleeving you can imagine and a ridiculous looking set of molex tools just so he can take a perfectly good power supply apart... and then put it back together! True modders wear spraypaint on their fingernails!!  True modders eat warranties instead of food!


+1


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome quote is awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> A true modder doesn't let an obstacle like money keep him from his craft!  A true modder will trade his only loaf of bread for a pack of LEDs... even if he has no friggin' clue what voltage LEDs he is trading for!!!  A true modder will roam the world naked if necessary if it will yield him a 4 3/4" hole saw (or tin snips)!  A true modder needs a panel of acrylic/sheet metal/aluminum more than he needs a toothbrush!!  A true modder doesn't need cable television or a phone line... what he really needs is fifty six thousand feet of every size and color cable sleeving you can imagine and a ridiculous looking set of molex tools just so he can take a perfectly good power supply apart... and then put it back together! True modders wear spraypaint on their fingernails!!  True modders eat warranties instead of food!
> 
> I'm an idiot... I'll shut up now.





MKmods said:


> +1



+2


----------



## steelkane (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by EnergyFX 
A true modder

As a modder,, that was a great read.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey man.... I have 5 kids, a wife, and another child on the way.

I am the only one that works, so we have a single income on a family of almost 8. And I work for a transportation company doing a hard job, so I don't make a hell of a lot.

Where am I going with this?



I still Mod! I don't stop just because I'm dirt poor, drive a piece of shit and live in the ghetto.
MOD ON!!!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2009)

Being a parent also has additional benefits.... you have the added advantage of selling a few of your kids (or at least putting them to work) to raise additional income for Dremels and accessories


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 19, 2009)

lmao

nice reference to the dremel, since mine just shat out on me....


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

go to Walmart nd get a Black and decker RTX.....(they are so cheap selling offspring isant needed)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 19, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> A true modder doesn't let an obstacle like money keep him from his craft!  A true modder will trade his only loaf of bread for a pack of LEDs... even if he has no friggin' clue what voltage LEDs he is trading for!!!  A true modder will roam the world naked if necessary if it will yield him a 4 3/4" hole saw (or tin snips)!  A true modder needs a panel of acrylic/sheet metal/aluminum more than he needs a toothbrush!!  A true modder doesn't need cable television or a phone line... what he really needs is fifty six thousand feet of every size and color cable sleeving you can imagine and a ridiculous looking set of molex tools just so he can take a perfectly good power supply apart... and then put it back together! True modders wear spraypaint on their fingernails!!  True modders eat warranties instead of food!
> 
> I'm an idiot... I'll shut up now.





MKmods said:


> +1





Chicken Patty said:


> +2



+3


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Well tomorrow is the big day! Woot! I still gotta cable the dang switches.. lol.. But, other then that it should be starting pretty good. Bro, and I got movies to run threw, (thanks Netflix), and i'll probably pay for extra "modding food" for us also!

As for the modder thing. Yeah, you don't have to be a rich sob to even be a modder.. The only reason why I am doing this "all big thing" is that I've been able to get overtime threw work.. Due to stuff their, I've got extra flow.... So, I do this for two reasons... A treat to myself for going everyday, doing the 16h days, & a way to not go CRAZY because of ALL the hours..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day! Woot! I still gotta cable the dang switches.. lol.. But, other then that it should be starting pretty good. Bro, and I got movies to run threw, (thanks Netflix), and i'll probably pay for extra "modding food" for us also!
> 
> As for the modder thing. Yeah, you don't have to be a rich sob to even be a modder.. The only reason why I am doing this "all big thing" is that I've been able to get overtime threw work.. Due to stuff their, I've got extra flow.... So, I do this for two reasons... A treat to myself for going everyday, doing the 16h days, & a way to not go CRAZY because of ALL the hours..



yeah man, sometimes you gotta treat your self to something.  I get a lot of satisfaction out of the little or no modding i've done and building PC's


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, sometimes you gotta treat your self to something.  I get a lot of satisfaction out of the little or no modding i've done and building PC's





Yeah.

<<Onafets>>   If you want to get into modding, do it man.. You've got quite a crowd here that can help and is welling to help anyone. I don't think there is a single poster on this log, that wouldn't just sit down and type out how to do things for someone else. Just know that you gotta get the tools first, then go from there.

Now, for me... I just got done, 3 hours later.. Wiring up the two extension cables for each of the font switches. Then I also cut out the switch that Frozen.Q sent with the res. It has a cathode to light it up, so I just got rid of the PCI bracket switch that came with it all.. Rewire it and go.. 

Now, with everything out tomorrow, I'll be able to wire it all up right, and get it going!! See if my bro wants to put the mobo blocks on while I do that.. Hmmm.. 


Also <<Onafets>>, One thing to say.. If your father, or someone older is a person that knows electrical, or carpentry, ask them for some one/one time to build.. My water loop in my Cosmos case was done when I went to see my Parents. Was I able to do it myself.. Yes, but, my father, I may get to see him 10 days out of a year, so it was even better feeling to have him involved... Plus him being a engineer made it fun to show him I knew some stuff too.. 

 Like I'm doing with my Bro, RM. I couldn't just say, hey, I got this thing.. and not just say, wanna play with? We both have the same passion of Computers and modding. No use being a asshole and just shutting everyone and everything out because of it..


Oh, yeah, I'll have pictures tomorrow.. Pretty tired to do anymore tonight.. I was screwing up when I did the cathode wires.. Cut the stuff to close and had to make two wires to lengthen it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.
> 
> <<Onafets>>   If you want to get into modding, do it man.. You've got quite a crowd here that can help and is welling to help anyone. I don't think there is a single poster on this log, that wouldn't just sit down and type out how to do things for someone else. Just know that you gotta get the tools first, then go from there.
> 
> ...



Well said CS.  I plan on getting at least a dremel and some of those things Mark is always talking about, tin snips???  probably a few more basic things.  But that'll be for my next revision of the i7 rig.  for now I really wanna get this project for the e7200 going.  case will be in later than expected at around Wednesday of next week.  So no log till then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well said CS.  I plan on getting at least a dremel and some of those things Mark is always talking about, tin snips???  probably a few more basic things.  But that'll be for my next revision of the i7 rig.  for now I really wanna get this project for the e7200 going.  case will be in later than expected at around Wednesday of next week.  So no log till then.



ahhh man, that sucks its going to take so long, but yeah, Tools are the thing you need man! Then party on the build!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2009)

*Update*

Well It's all in... The mobo is watered, and the res is in... But, as you can see for the time, it's almost 5am.. I've been up 25h and about to crash.. 

I don't have any pictures to show ya for teasers or anything else..  I will say, I've been having problems for the past week with my Razer Tarantula keyboard.. Now it won't even be reconized with my board... My M$ board, and Logitech Bluetooth does work quite well, but That one won't work at all.. Grr... 

well here is temp readings for everyone.


Before the swap







After the water set up







right now, as I type, the real temps are going down still.. 40, 38, 37, 32... 

Still got a ton of things to do... Because of being tired, messed up on the wiring for the lights... lol.. Then gotta get everything going...

MK, wasn't able to do that straight barb run to the pump... Not enough for it to be done...

Bed time..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't mind the need for canned air..


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that a computer or a really complex air filter?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Is that a computer or a really complex air filter?



 man, your word play in my worklog is sweet! lol 








That's my temps after 40m of prime.. gotta say it's pretty sweet!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> man, your word play in my worklog is sweet! lol
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/temps after 40m load.jpg
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Very nice!



Thanks. 

I'm quite glad at the sset up. Made sure the CPU was first, ran threw another rad (thanks Damulta!) and even after about 4 feet more tubing, the CPU temps are the same, but everything else is lower!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

What is before the CPU?  Rad, res, or pump?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

*@ CS*

those temps are not bad at all, and your rad is just as bad as mine man.  Imma have my buddy bring the compressor over again on the weekend.  This time I'm taking the rig outside.  I was coughing for two weeks after the last dusting of the rig.  I did it inside my damn room!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

if you guys are gonna do a lot of compressed air stuff stop with the cans and get one of these...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65594

I got a spray nozzle and threw on a good filter and its free air and I hardly never run out....
(filter is important as compressed air can contain moisture)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> if you guys are gonna do a lot of compressed air stuff stop with the cans and get one of these...
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65594
> 
> I got a spray nozzle and threw on a good filter and its free air and I hardly never run out....
> (filter is important as compressed air can contain moisture)



maybe this is a very dumb question , but how does it fill up?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

Good question (sometimes I forget and need to be reminded not everyone has been building things for such a long time as me)

blow REALLY REALLY hard......If that fails I take it to my local tire shop and they fill it for free whenever I need.
Any gas station or friend with a compressor can fill it too..

It lasts about as long as 50 cans of compressed air and has a ton more pressure as well. They make 10 gallon ones (what I use) and smaller ones too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Good question (sometimes I forget and need to be reminded not everyone has been building things for such a long time as me)
> 
> blow REALLY REALLY hard......If that fails I take it to my local tire shop and they fill it for free whenever I need.
> Any gas station or friend with a compressor can fill it too..
> ...



you are a genius, or we just don't think too good.  That is indeed a very good idea man.  I will def. do this when I have a bit of spare cash.  I just got the bad news today when I cranked my a/c in the car and noticed it was cool enough to keep me almost sweat free.  Usually not good, my a/c in the car was freezing!!   automotive a/c is usually not a cheap fix!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

lol, it was 102 here today (AC? thats for richies) lucky summer is almost over...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, it was 102 here today (AC? thats for richies) lucky summer is almost over...



I think it was 100ºf today.  Crazy man, just crazy.  Thank god summer is almost over!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

THis looks like a good part to brag about when I lived in Alaska for 4 1/2 years.  That was great!  Internet bandwidth sucked... but other than that...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think it was 100ºf today.  Crazy man, just crazy.  Thank god summer is almost over!



Dont rush it man! Even though Ohio is getting killed with hot days these past couple weeks, it's been a while since we've had a hotter than expected summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> THis looks like a good part to brag about when I lived in Alaska for 4 1/2 years.  That was great!  Internet bandwidth sucked... but other than that...



oh man, I can just imagine, thats my type of weather!


JrRacinFan said:


> Dont rush it man! Even though Ohio is getting killed with hot days these past couple weeks, it's been a while since we've had a hotter than expected summer.



Naw man, I ain't.  But it's something I want to take care of soon you know.


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 21, 2009)

@CS Great rig man, and the temps show the good work you did with the WC loop!

@CP, MK, EFX......... Up until last week it was 113f where i live! So, stop complaining!

ps... Great to be back!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> What is before the CPU?  Rad, res, or pump?




How I have my set up is this

Res>Pump>480 Rad>CPU>120 Rad (duel fan)>Nb/sb>Mosfet1>Mosfet2>Res


Tz, how was vacation!!!!??! Glad to see you back my man.


EnFX, you trumped us all in the department of where you lived... and that look


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 21, 2009)

really nice and relaxing man!!!

still have 3 days left.... I've been travelling to work over the last week, but kept the beach house for wife and kid, as they seemed so happy. It would be selfish of me to bring them back just for my work... so I put up with driving back and forth from the seaside to work and back. Now I have my last weekend to enjoy the sea and sun!

I 'll probably start a thread with summer pics on moday!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I don't live there now so now I get to be jealous of myself 

Bur hey... If I were still up there I wouldn't be into modding, or at least not as much. Too many other things to do up there and shipping would be way too expensive.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> really nice and relaxing man!!!
> 
> still have 3 days left.... I've been travelling to work over the last week, but kept the beach house for wife and kid, as they seemed so happy. It would be selfish of me to bring them back just for my work... so I put up with driving back and forth from the seaside to work and back. Now I have my last weekend to enjoy the sea and sun!
> 
> I 'll probably start a thread with summer pics on moday!



Awww, such a great husband!!
link me to the pictures man! Remember it has to be at GN.net.. no new threads at TPU's GN... 



EnergyFX said:


> Well I don't live there now so now I get to be jealous of myself
> 
> Bur hey... If I were still up there I wouldn't be into modding, or at least not as much. Too many other things to do up there and shipping would be way too expensive.



Yeah, if I was up there, there is NO WAY I could be a modder.. SO damn much money, and only able maybe to get it here or there....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, it was 102 here today (AC? thats for richies) lucky summer is almost over...





Chicken Patty said:


> I think it was 100ºf today.  Crazy man, just crazy.  Thank god summer is almost over!



Wait a minute...I'm not a richie and I've got 2 ACs!! I need 2 because the first one is only 5,000 BTU which is not nearly enough for my 1 bedroom apt. So my building manager gave me the second (also 5,000 BTU) for free and that works out perfect with electricity included in my apt. rent and my rig idles at 29 C (right now running 2.9Ghz @ 1.3v) and I agree with JrRacinFan.....DON'T RUSH IT!!!! 



JrRacinFan said:


> Dont rush it man! Even though Ohio is getting killed with hot days these past couple weeks, it's been a while since we've had a hotter than expected summer.



That's right...hasn't it been a cool summer until August hit? I'm just about 100 miles north of you in London, Ontario. Cheers man!! I'm sure we'll have some scorchers well into September. 



Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/DSCN2391.jpg
> 
> 
> Don't mind the need for canned air..



The thing is on wheels for crying out loud!!!!!  Moar pics CS I love all the fans!!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 21, 2009)

wtf? it was 109 here the other day, and a cpl weeks ago it was 115. If it gets below 100 we consider it cool. It usually gets down to 92 at night.
Oh yeah, and until I got a new car Wednesday, I didn't have ac in my car.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a plan, we all need to get together and move to each others houses for the cool weather seasons.
Us southern guys need to go hang out with you northern guys during summer and when you northern guys get frozen during winter you come hang out with us southern guys.
Screw Arizona


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 21, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Screw Arizona


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

I spend a couple years hanging out in Mexico/South America and on the way back I drove through  Tucson, Phoenix and couldnt believe how hot it was, there were practically no one on the streets.

Reno can get in the 100s but it is nothing like Ariz....


----------



## skylamer (Aug 22, 2009)

Good rig, awesome modding :"D


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL well how is the temps? That Rad has 4 colors on the out side now LOL

Black, yellow, Red, and black again LOL.....

Looks good with the center red!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/DSCN2391.jpg
> 
> LOL well how is the temps? That Rad has 4 colors on the out side now LOL
> 
> ...





Temps are great! Load nothing above 54c. Very happy about it for core. Everything else on temps are just crazy....... SB I lost about 23c just for adding water.. Some crazy stuff. Love the set-up... Just not the cash I spent to do it all


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ...Just not the cash I spent to do it all



Shhh
Shhh
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :shadedshu

Speak not of this... evar!  Put no price on that which makes you happy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Shhh
> Shhh
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :shadedshu
> 
> Speak not of this... evar!  Put no price on that which makes you happy.



 What makes you happy.. lol.. There is nothing like that here! lol.. I did enjoy building it. Just wish there was a few things that would of happened differently...


----------



## Frozen-Q (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry the res took so long, you were right about the getting in over my head thing. I had no idea they would become that popular and everyone wanted one. But, here I am now, and I can knock out a res an hour. I finally got it down....just be glad you didn't get one of the first concept reservoirs from back in June...they were, lets just say...sub-par.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

Frozen-Q said:


> Sorry the res took so long, you were right about the getting in over my head thing. I had no idea they would become that popular and everyone wanted one. But, here I am now, and I can knock out a res an hour. I finally got it down....just be glad you didn't get one of the first concept reservoirs from back in June...they were, lets just say...sub-par.





Bro. The res is a work of art. I fought so hard not to even show what res I was going to grab. That's how much I was looking forward to it. Tomorrow after work I'll have it air dusted and post better pictures for ya. 

For your age, and just learning FQ... You have a great road ahead of ya man. I'm glad I was able to grab some of your early works! Now, just gotta get something from MK & CD!

BTW, I'm almost done with the picture I'm doing with the window. The res is the center of attraction!


----------



## Frozen-Q (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. As soon as you get me that picture it will go up on the gallery of my website.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2009)

I must say Frozen Q, you did an excellent job on that res! Props to you man and helpin out my "brothah from anothah mothah". 

Oh and cold storm, I love how your uncles rig turned out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with CS and JR, Alex you have done something many can't at such early age.      I would love to see your work a few years down the line!


CS, now get us the damn pics man, what you waiting fo bro?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 29, 2009)

Frozen-Q said:


> Sorry the res took so long, you were right about the getting in over my head thing. I had no idea they would become that popular and everyone wanted one. But, here I am now, and I can knock out a res an hour. I finally got it down....just be glad you didn't get one of the first concept reservoirs from back in June...they were, lets just say...sub-par.



Pretty impressive that you followed through while being overwhelmed, well done

Cant wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

Frozen-Q said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. As soon as you get me that picture it will go up on the gallery of my website.



Yeah, I'll take a nap when I get some food in my tummy and send ya some better ones.





JrRacinFan said:


> I must say Frozen Q, you did an excellent job on that res! Props to you man and helpin out my "brothah from anothah mothah".
> 
> Oh and cold storm, I love how your uncles rig turned out.



 Yep.. You be my bro, Homie-G-Funk.  Now I just gotta finish my window etch!




Chicken Patty said:


> I agree with CS and JR, Alex you have done something many can't at such early age.      I would love to see your work a few years down the line!
> 
> 
> CS, now get us the damn pics man, what you waiting fo bro?



 I gotta say... I'm so Glad that the Inspection is finally done at our hospital.. But With that came a very sad thing. Co-worker was found dead hunched over his desk... Anerisim (I know I butchered it!)was the cause of it.. Hit close since I was closer to him because of past relations before working there.. Dated his youngest daughter, and is close friends with his oldest... So, the past 4 days have been something else..


----------



## Levis (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello. Ferozen 
I new in this forum so I have not any pic gallery  if you recieve any pic plz shoe me
 Thanks
Levis


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 2, 2009)

Levis said:


> Hello. Ferozen
> I new in this forum so I have not any pic gallery  if you recieve any pic plz shoe me
> Thanks
> Levis



http://www.frozenqpcmods.com/

Shoes optional.


----------



## Frozen-Q (Sep 2, 2009)

lolol...nice one FX


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 4, 2009)

@EnergyFX nice link there!

@Frozen-Q super work!

@Cold Storm.... nice res!

btw, sorry I didn't link you to those pics... Atm I have no home internet connection as my employee is currently swaping to another provider, so I am currently only have access through my work terminal and with no upload options....

will set up the pics at the end of the month!


----------



## markpg28 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice build &amazing res,
any chance of the better pics you pomised,


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

markpg28 said:


> nice build &amazing res,
> any chance of the better pics you pomised,



 it will come. I had to work doubles til I left for Vacation.. I'll be back on the 29th, and should have some better stuff after that. I say end of the month. Hoping.


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Sep 20, 2009)

hey man, for some reason I just noticed where you were talking about the air tank.... I used to have one in my car (for my train horns) and lucky for me I have access to an air compressor that goes to 110 psi. most gas stations only go to 60 psi. Idk how I missed it, or I would have commented on it earlier lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> hey man, for some reason I just noticed where you were talking about the air tank.... I used to have one in my car (for my train horns) and lucky for me I have access to an air compressor that goes to 110 psi. most gas stations only go to 60 psi. Idk how I missed it, or I would have commented on it earlier lol



lol... I should go and grab a air compressor somewhere.. But, I just spent a few bucks and got a can of air.. should last me long enough to clean the system.. Gotta Clean it, and then fix the wiring on the switch... that's going to be the fun part.. lol..


----------



## AndreaSilverEye (Sep 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol... I should go and grab a air compressor somewhere.. But, I just spent a few bucks and got a can of air.. should last me long enough to clean the system.. Gotta Clean it, and then fix the wiring on the switch... that's going to be the fun part.. lol..



Mail your Rig to us we will clean it,we have Air Compressor here and FREE Powder coating too WOOOOOO!!!!!

I noticed your Res Clamps are not painted soooooo....... Let is do the stuff 

we wan teh steal that RES  Juz Jokin' 

Bout teh FunAnimation site,YEP! found it and its woosome! PLOX!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

AndreaSilverEye said:


> Mail your Rig to us we will clean it,we have Air Compressor here and FREE Powder coating too WOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> I noticed your Res Clamps are not painted soooooo....... Let is do the stuff
> 
> ...



lol.. Shipping that would Cost an arm and leg.. lol.. But, if your sweet style of taking pictures... Could do it more justice then myself.. Hmmm 

Yeah, I still gotta smooth the bottom part. I used clips to take the bottom apart so I can use it, but the edges where making the barb not fully lip the res.. So, took it off till I could fix it.. Forgot all about that till you said something. 

glad that you got it lady. I hope all is well up there with you and the mr.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello....


"echo"


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello....
> 
> 
> "echo"





Well, I'm back at work, and it's been a "bitch" first day! lol.. I'll be cleaning it up and pictures galore come Sunday night. I'm off this weekend! Woot! I couldn't have planned coming back any better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm back at work, and it's been a "bitch" first day! lol.. I'll be cleaning it up and pictures galore come Sunday night. I'm off this weekend! Woot! I couldn't have planned coming back any better!



  good planning my friend.  So anything new with the rig?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Rig, gotta work on the etch picture Thursday while I'm off.. its looking good so far! 

Paint the paint the res holders.. ASE got me to do it! lol


after that.. I don't know.. ideas! lol.. Thinking more on the next build.. lol.. just gotta do the "little things".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Rig, gotta work on the etch picture Thursday while I'm off.. its looking good so far!
> 
> Paint the paint the res holders.. ASE got me to do it! lol
> 
> ...



looking forward to the next update man


----------



## computertechy (Oct 2, 2009)

ello buddy, long time no speak 

very impressed with it mate. you have done a L33T job!

just got myself a 955, ddr3, mobo & 2 5870's. so on here to do some updates

wish EK would hurry up and make the blocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Still using the same case dude?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

CT, where have you been bro!?!? Working making you not be on!? If so.. I know that feeling.. Or is it the lady that lays in the bed? 

I hope ya doing good my man!


Well, tomorrow I'm going to rest and play with my new toy... lol.. then should be Sunday that I get to it on fixing this baby up! I almost forgot to throw it in EVGA's MOD Rigs... why not since everything is EVGA!  Well, what can be at lease.. Besides the network card!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking of putting mine in evga's site, but I was gonna wait till its finished


----------



## computertechy (Oct 3, 2009)

i have been good bro, yourself? 

yea work pretty much takes over tbh


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i have been good bro, yourself?
> 
> yea work pretty much takes over tbh



Hey, I'm glad that work has taken over for ya! I was rooting for ya when it happen. Glad it worked out well!


For me... Work and just got back from vacation! best part... Promotion! the day I got back. No sh1ttin!


----------



## computertechy (Oct 3, 2009)

you deserve it mate!

good luck and well done!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

*Out with the Old...*

First off, Sorry for no update via pictures like I said.. I'll go and clean it up Thursday and take some shots..

Well I tried to do the rewiring of the case and came to the conclusion.. It's a PITA to have it plumed fully.. Well, it wouldn't be if I didn't mod the side panel with the rad, but I did, and it's a PITA.. I can get just about my whole hand in there but that's still forcing a little of the side panel...

So, with that, I really don't want to take it fully apart for the wiring.. I only gave enough slack for it to look good and not tight, so It would require me to take it apart for just getting in the back.. But, there is a semi light at this tunnel..

I've thought it threw, and threw again.. I'm ready for the next step.. My Qx9650 is a great chip, and I have a great set-up, don't get me wrong on that, but I feel I'm in no need to use a Qx chip, and well I got ddr3 ram.. So why not go the next step higher? 

With that in Mind, I'm going to be setting up another FS thread to sell the stuff off.. I'm going to go p55 since I really don't feel the want to go x58.. Well, plus I'm getting a p55 set up a great price..

So, I'll take pictures, I'll rig the res for the lights and the mobo tray also. Then go off and sell it all plus extras.. 

Then after that, I got the window etch that is almost done with just a few lines to work out, and I got a few things up my sleeve once the stuff comes in..


Plus, since I'm going i5, I could do the Intel mod contest.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see your stuff (in my hands and in yours) LOL!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Can't wait to see your stuff (in my hands and in yours) LOL!



 Yep, I saw the press realse of the board at EVGA and fell in love with the FTW board.. The FTW 200 is great, but I don't have any plans for going 3-way SLI.. Sh1t, I'll be probably going Single card waiting on the 300 series to come out.. This single card can handle any rendering I need done..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Plus, since I'm going i5, I could do the Intel mod contest.



Sweet , welcome com-padre!...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, I'm going to keep the single rad also. Even if I went 


Pump>res>Rad (480)>CPU>Rad (120)>Pump 

I still think it would cool the chip off pretty well.. Might still even go off and grab the 870 a little later on... Who knows..


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

*Update:*

 my chip [Qx9650] is now on it's way to it's new owner.. The board [790i] is going to be taken out of the case come tomorrow night, if I don't fall asleep before I can turn on the lappy.. lol

Reason for this Change... I'm thinking of entering into the Intel mod contest.. But, one big thing I would have to do.. Get a i5/i7 set up.. So, there came Double D that got me to sell things that where laying around and help out whoever wanted it.. Still can't believe my 790i set up wouldn't even sell, but hey, all good. I think I got a place for it come down the road.. But, first, I gotta take it all apart.

So, here is the new stuff

EVGA FTW P55 board
i5 750 Chip (probably only be in it for a little time)
GTX 295 Co-op

Yeah, I got rid of the 2 280's.. It wasn't that I didn't like them.. I just couldn't pass up a GTX 295 Co-op for $400 BNIB... Thx Newtekie! 


So, with this, a lot is going to be happening. Once the P55 stuff comes, I'll be using a dinner tray to play around with it till I can get the case finished.. 

Adding the normal switches to the front now. 
Figuring out a place on the case, Side (next to the rad) or in the back of it, to place a switch for the lighting. 
Putting the Black Sheet Metal around the Bay drive, that way I can Cover the "gray" of the bay drive. 
Doing some art for the GTX so I can get some Vinyl covering it.. I'm thinking of the case name itself there.. Don't know yet.. It'll come to me..
finally getting the window etching from MM.. Man, I need a art pad for the computer.. Would make it so much easier to do it! 
Last but not lease.. The loop... Should I do the un think able? Grab a block for the card? and keep the single 120mm rad?

Man, it's a lot to think about.. Been doing a lot of it for the past few weeks.. The worst part... My mind is all ready on the second project since I'm thinking of something really different... 

So, Thats everything that's going on now.. Man, I didn't think this build would take so long.. But, due to work, it is... 


But, I can't leave you empty handed...









Doesn't a black GTX 295 co-op look sexy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

I say it looks stealthy


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 21, 2009)

man, you have so much in your mind... it's hard to follow.

my advice about the GTX is...add it to the water loop!
as for the name... tell us a few ideas you have in mind and then we'll add some more, so that a poll can start! I know its hard to name a rig.

Glad to see you decided to enter the contest!


----------



## pc1x1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck on the Intel Contest! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the Cheers on the contest.. I gotta see if I can finish this up.. Work is a killer now.. lol.. 

But, I got the loop cleaned and ready to redo. Got some stuff a while back to finish it all up, but now I got a reason to do it all! 

Plus, got a Little thing to add to it all


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice!

PS: That CoOp is going to look insanely stealth once it's paired with that board!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice!
> 
> PS: That CoOp is going to look insanely stealth once it's paired with that board!



Yeah, right now it's getting nice and cozy with the P55 set up. But, I'm hoping to be off Friday, doesn't look like it, and I'll put it all back into the case. Plus get everything ready for it to be thrown in.. Plus, if I don't do the intel contest.. I got some good stuff coming.. I know I can't get the etching done till after it..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2009)

Any updates bro? I know you have been working hard but I demand pics! LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Any updates bro? I know you have been working hard but I demand pics! LOL



Come back on Sunday. Craigbru gave me a sweet idea, and so I'm going to do some stuff then!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

Well it's not a update... well more of just talk..


Went out today and grabbed a Dremel 4000.. Figured it had everything I could ever want besides the "hand" attachment.. Might grab it if I can find it cheap.

I got some idea's to go about to do..

1st. right next to the rad, have a whole cut so my ECP v2 oc box could be shown. Then get a box made to cover it up.

2nd. Go off and redo the fans.. the scythe's are great.. But, sine air isn't doing bad with p55, at 4ghz - stable, that I can now "lighten" the fan speeds down... So, now on the hunt for fans.. Still thinking, cooler master 90cfm fans.. I have those on my uncle's rig, and just two blowing threw his SG-04 is pretty nice.. Pushes enough air.. 

I'm happy with air on the system.  But, that's only due to it being outside of a case... I got a nice window graphic almost done so it will show nicely the rad. Just gotta get it all done..


More and more thinking... & hardly any time to ever do it..


----------



## MKmods (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the world of modders, ur an official member now.

What kit did you get?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Welcome to the world of modders, ur an official member now.
> 
> What kit did you get?



Got the 4000 kit... And going ot go grab one of those 100 piece renforce wheel bundles you've linked to many times!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

*Update!!! With PICTURES!*

Sorry for the long wait.. I've been working non stop at work, so it's been a pain for myself to get things done here... Plus, I've been fine tuning the system.. So, money going into that.. lol.


Well, I had a thought.. I grabbed a  Intel X25-m 80gb.. Where am I going to put it? 

That's where the Sunbeam Rack "wherever" comes into the picture. But, also where the snag comes into picture.. It doesn't want to play nice with the case.. not how it's suppose to be... So, looks like time to start playing with my dremel.. Well, that smoked.. later to find it was the dremel's inside messed up.. lol. But, I got it cut, and painted black like so






I still got another coat to go on, and probably some clear coat before I finish with that.. but, I cut off the "pci" bracket part of it. Now, I'm going to get some glue to plaster it straight onto the case. 


Then, it was the fun stuff to see if I had to return the dremel.. I bought some  fan screws from Mountain Mods. So I could make sure the whole case had the same screws threw out. Meaning, I needed to cut the screws to length.






The bottom was cut long enough for me to screw my fans to the rad. Then the top 4 was cut a little longer so I could place the res holder on the fans/rad. 

Thus this






Quite please on how it turned out. 

Now, something that pledged me while I had the T-virus in the first time. I didn't have the bottom part of the Koolance Res holder holding the res. Reason for it, was due to it being cut like this






It doesn't allow for Frozen's cathode cable to go threw anything.. so, I went modding some more..






As you can tell, I went a little carried away with the sander bits on the dremel.. Just wanted to play, so did that to it all.. It's going to be painted black, so I'm not worried on it.. lol But, I'm quite pleased on how it turned out. I mean, you gotta love this!






Right? 

Now, the next picture was to show that it wasn't cut just for show.







Well, so that's all I've done in the last two days off.. Quite pleased on how everything turned out. Now, it's to finishing the painting of the "wherever rack" and "res clips" 


I got a few things up my sleeve that's going to come.. Trying to get EVGA to tell me if it's a straight Fan header that is used for the ECP cable, or what.. Going to do a sweet mod with that.. Also, still debating on doing a fan controller mod.. Should look sweet, but that will require me to re-rewire the fans.. Don't know if I really want to do that again.. lol.. 



One more thing... Enjoy!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 30, 2009)

Mmmmmm Pie.....

Dont forget to share ur experience with the Dremel (may save others from the same fate)

Did I forget to mention Mmmmm pie?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Mmmmmm Pie.....
> 
> Dont forget to share ur experience with the Dremel (may save others from the same fate)
> 
> Did I forget to mention Mmmmm pie?



I was going to wait on you to chime in before i wrote that.. 


I plugged it in for the first time yesterday.. Yes, I know i've had it for 2 weeks.. but in the two weeks, I had 1 day off.. So no playing around.. 

Well, it ran, but it was "slow" at "20".. Also, grinding. Then, not even a min, the motor started to smoke.. Bad stuff.. So, after wring MK,  I was going to turn it in.. Was is the term.. 

I go bored after eating a nice steak dinner (11pm) over at my bro's house.. so, at midnight, I started watching Bleach's movie.. Well, one of 4.. lol I said, flop it, and looked into the guides. I saw the "taking apart" of the dremel.. So, I did just that.. low and behold.. The cradle that keeps the motor in place.. turned backwards.. it was almost 2, so my camera wasn't what I was thinking , So turned it around, and out it all back together..

I played with it all day, turning the speed up, and down, making sure nothing was wrong.. There wasn't.. So, i'm not going to turn it back in.. I still got a few cuts to do, and if it does.. Well.. 2 more weeks.. 

But, from this.. I really don't feel that dremel is worth the money.. Not even if you can change the speed of the dremel.. Black and Decker all the way.. Going to grab one and probably give this one to someone..


----------



## MKmods (Nov 30, 2009)

They have plastic brush holders (that tend to melt when the tool is used a lot) Basically they are fine for little detail work but if you force them they cant handle it.

I keep babbeling to get the B&D and the more others share their Dremel probs that way others dont have the same probs..

Thx CS



(Im sure the B&D is not the "Lambo" of power tools (personally I try to avoid B&D), but for 1/3 the cost and 10X the life the RTX is really good)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen a lot of dremel problems in my time via school... But, hey, that was a few years ago.. Now I thought things changed.. Nope.. Well, they did, but not the good way.. 

I'll get the b&d for christmas along with a drill. Let someone get something for me.. lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

well dremmel is for detail work mostly, not for heavy duty cutting or drilling....

having this in mind I recently bought a few power tools which I hope will make my life easier when modding!
sometimes is better to spend on tools than parts....

glad to see you are doing good man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, a dremel is the good for the detail.. But, to straight up smoke from the motor.. That's something else.. 

Man, gotta see if there is a thread for tools.. 

Glad to see ya on here man! hope the misses  and little one is doing good!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

we are all doing great! thanks...

actually, there should be a thread about tools and mini tutorials for their uses...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe we can get MK/cd to do one? lol.. 

Man, I'm can't wait to get off and paint the res holders.. I feel like a little kid at Christmas! 

5h down, 9h to go!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Maybe we can get MK/cd to do one? lol..
> 
> Man, I'm can't wait to get off and paint the res holders.. I feel like a little kid at Christmas!
> 
> 5h down, 9h to go!



we should start a poll just for that! lol

I know what you mean, man!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 30, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> we are all doing great! thanks...
> 
> actually, there should be a thread about tools and mini tutorials for their uses...



That would be a very good idea (the time needed is the prob) 

There are just a few basic tools that are needed to accomplish 90% of modding.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> That would be a very good idea (the time needed is the prob)
> 
> There are just a few basic tools that are needed to accomplish 90% of modding.



I agree... still, it would be great to setup a thead with tools and pictures of them being used on specific material and mods!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

If, we can get just tools together, I can do a little write up. I'll pm CD and ask if he'd go threw it. Also, find the thread that's out there.. I know there was one for "modding a case" I think Fox34 made it... 

Yeah, Fox made a thread on modding. See, the problem is, we tend to do the talking here and not in the "case,modding, electronics" sub-forum...


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> If, we can get just tools together, I can do a little write up. I'll pm CD and ask if he'd go threw it. Also, find the thread that's out there.. I know there was one for "modding a case" I think Fox34 made it...
> 
> hmmm...



ok,
I ll give it a try!
and get some pics of my tools..... screwdriver and clamps to drills and dremmel parts....

there you go... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32848&highlight=mod+Fox34&page=2


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll look threw that for stuff.. I'll also go threw my emails, I think I talked with Dan a but this before, and it was a no go due to the thread... Don't remember..


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll look threw that for stuff.. I'll also go threw my emails, I think I talked with Dan a but this before, and it was a no go due to the thread... Don't remember..



ok man

let me know....
I 'll try to get some nice pics tomorow!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

A little bit of an update.

I got the ribbon and adapters in.. So I'll be modding the cable for my Mobo so it's longer then two feet.. Wish me luck on that! 

Then I've went and ordered two 140mm fans and a Rad cover for the bottom of my case.. Since I have it on wheels, Thanks Steelkane , I'll be placing the fans under the case, while the rad cover will be on the bottom of the case.. It should turn out good. I'll be  grabbing some supplies at Home Depot to cover the fans up, and also make the boxes I need to make.

So, the three day weekend will be fun!

Oh yeah, Got my Olympus E-520 shipped and expected tomorrow. So, I'll be taking "better" shots from now on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> A little bit of an update.
> 
> I got the ribbon and adapters in.. So I'll be modding the cable for my Mobo so it's longer then two feet.. Wish me luck on that!
> 
> ...



The pics I take are with a E-500   Can't wait to see the new shots.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

sweetness!  I can't wait for the camera.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> sweetness!  I can't wait for the camera.



Here are a few shots, check it out.  Don't know if you have seen them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks CP. I'm very much pleased ording that camera for my first one.. A few people last night where showing me their pictures from their Olympus  camera and I came to see that it was what I wanted for my first one..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

They are very solid cameras and their ease of use is amazing.  You'll love it bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

*new Camera UPDATE!*

Yep you heard it right.. Got my Olympus E520 today.. Woke up an hour ago and started playing!! 

So, you want to know how better this camera is?? Well, here is what my Old Nikon P60 can do. best..







And, here is my baby!










My cans!!!







God, I love this camera!! Just gotta learn this camera up!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Once you start learning how to use it, you'll love it.  Suggestion?  Bro I got a dynex tripod from Best Buy.  that same shot you took, would look a million times better without a flash.  Just need a tripod in order to do that.

Anyhow, glad you received it and that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

All ready have a tripod with cleaning tools. Just in the "learning" stage.

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All ready have a tripod with cleaning tools. Just in the "learning" stage.
> 
> Thanks.



Awesome.  You've seen some of my shots, even in my room without much light.  Once you get some experience with it, you'll be taking pics like a pro dude


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2009)

can't wait to see this new update...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> can't wait to see this new update...



Thanks bro, tell Brian thanks also. Looking threw the pictures now as I make up the compairson of ribbons.

btw.. Cable work!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Update: Bottom fan mod & ECP Ribbon Cable*

All right, so since I got 3 days off, I spent the middle day modding! First day was to make sure that I could use this new camera.. lol.. 

I got the thought of doing a single 140mm fan for the bottom of the case. To blow cool air up onto the video card.. Via my "Blanket effect" of cooling, the only thing that doesn't get the "proper" air onto it is the GPU.. I got the fans blowing onto the ram when their going to the rad, but I don't have anything going to the GPU.. Until Now.

I thought it would be a good idea to do not one but two 140mm fans at the bottom.. One was going to make it look funny, or at lease to me, so Do two.. 







Yep, gotta make sure the "x" are there to know what I want to "leave" :roll" But, I made sure to do it on the bottom of the case so if I flop up.. Yeah, you won't see it!! lol 

So, after a bit of cutting via the dremel I get this 






It's turning out pretty good! I must say... But, still gotta sand the edges so I can finish it to be....

















Looks pretty good doesn't it? 

I made sure to make a cut for the fan header... I'll do like I did with the other fans, Wire them up all together so it will look and work good.


One thing shown now the other... the Ribbon cable.

I've got a few things going for me with this ECP panel.. One, it has the switches for the power.. So, I can retire the box that RM and I made, and do something else.. Also, makes me go and redo a new box since I got a dremel. 

The one thing that plagued me with the original cable was that it wouldn't allow me to mod the ECP Panel with the case right... So, after much help via TPU I got it working! Thanks TPU!












Now, to show you how long it really is compared to the cables they give you:







That's right, I can even reach that far with the original cable. Now, I gotta make two boxes, a "male/male" connector and that mod will be done. I can use the two pieces I cut out of the bottom to make one box. As for the "male/male" connector... That's going to be a thing I gotta work on.. Might gotta get with someone to make me one.. lol..


Well, that's all for tonight. I'm pretty please with how everything turned out. I got a few things to mod then I can place everything back into the case. I do need to sell my Swifty pump so I can grab a 355 pump.. My loop will probably only be 3f in total length so I don't think I really need this 655 pump... Plus, if I grab the 355, I can screw it to the res a lot better.. 


thanks everyone for looking, and Thanks RM and Brian for the help. I probably wouldn't of finished it today if I didn't have you to to bullsh1t with!

Wait.. I leave you with this


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2009)

i like the last pic, it's a good shot!
brian says "you're welcome," btw.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats on making the cable. Looking very nice so far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

RM/Brian.. Hungry for pizza? lol



MK, thanks for the help for the ribbon. RM did up the cable. I was playing with the rad cover so he went and played with malleting the ribbon cable.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

good job CS, love the fans on the bottom dude


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> RM/Brian.. Hungry for pizza? lol



why, did you order some?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

to the cable maker


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job CS, love the fans on the bottom dude



Thanks CP! Sneeky and I was talking one night and he threw it to me for the bottom.. Woot!



Random Murderer said:


> why, did you order some?



Nope, but hungry as hell! 



MKmods said:


> to the cable maker




Thanks MK.. I just need some help now to get the "male/male" connector... Know of any place to get the pins I need?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2009)

Them fan hole cuts look great,, good to see you still at it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Them fan hole cuts look great,, good to see you still at it.



Thanks Steelkane. I was quite pleased myself that it happened the way it did. Now, if work doesn't call me to much today, I'll try and fasten up a control box..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

*ECP control box*

All right, I spent a bit, watched two movies (Night at the Museum 2 & Shooter) to come up with my ECP panel box mod.






Now, that should show what I want to do with this next mod. My next two days off, next Tuesday/Wednesday, I'll probably make it up.. If not looking for Christmas gifts. 

Plus clean up the rad side panel.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2009)

Pinheader? Do you mean something like this C?

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DHS-14/28-PIN-HEADER-0.1-CENTERS/1.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pinheader? Do you mean something like this C?
> 
> http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DHS-14/28-PIN-HEADER-0.1-CENTERS/1.html



Something like that, but with both ends like this






top one is the one I'm looking at.


----------



## _jM (Dec 19, 2009)

Sup Cold!  Been a while since i seen this thread..... Case looks great bro! =]


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

That it has been man! I hope everything is good for ya man. 

Thanks for the words, I am hoping to have some time to do some more modding come Tuesday/Wednesday... Damn work.. lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

its been a while since my last visit, here, man! work has been consuming me and my son deserved the rest of my limited time!

Anyway, glad to see you are still on it!

I see some good ideas, planning and actual modding going on...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> its been a while since my last visit, here, man! work has been consuming me and my son deserved the rest of my limited time!
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you are still on it!
> 
> I see some good ideas, planning and actual modding going on...



I know the feeling of work, work, and more work! lol.. Since I'm typing this from work myself. 

Thanks for the kind words my man. There has been some stuff going on the past few days as well. 


I don't have the required space to do a good PSU mod, so I'm grabbing help From MKmods to do it for me. I should be shipping it off after the start of the new year. 

I cut the hole for the box, Now, I just gotta find some alum of the same thickness to make it all.. I got just enough to do the box that will hold the controller, but not the box for the case.. Probably go to Home Depot and see what they have.. Just need a few feet..


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

nice...

MK is always helpful 

and good luck finding all you need to get the job done!
I just hope you'll have enough time to do it and not rush things...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, MK is a great man. Glad I could know him. Along with a few others on here.

I'm not going to rush the build. It's not really needed for anything. I'll be placing a order this weekend for the sleeving and I also gotta get together on the water loop. Got some idea's there that will be sweet if it turns out right! 

Plus, there won't be really any rush since I'll be  grabbing a Raven R2 case from Sneeky. I'll be placing everything in there and going air for a bit longer.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 24, 2009)

good to see that you've got everything planned! U cannot go wrong!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> good to see that you've got everything planned! U cannot go wrong!



I hope I can't go wrong. One mess up will cost some money to fix.. But, that's the way it will go since I don't want to have a case like everyone else.. Mountain Mod's product is great, shipping is ups and down, but It's all sweet. I just don't like to have what someone else does.. lol If it can be helped


----------



## DreamSeller (Dec 31, 2009)

its so black  like it ))


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I hope I can't go wrong. One mess up will cost some money to fix.. But, that's the way it will go since I don't want to have a case like everyone else.. Mountain Mod's product is great, shipping is ups and down, but It's all sweet. I just don't like to have what someone else does.. lol If it can be helped



I should know about cases.... that noone else has.... lol
took me 3,5 months to build the case and 2 weeks to setup everything else!

Good luck with that man!

and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great, subscribed!

Also, I presume you're going to make that cable black?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Thrackan on the kind words.

I'm thinking of the color of the cable for it now.. I'm thinking of it to be silver or black..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

*Man, does time*

Fly.... 


Well, It's been awhile since I did something to the MM.. The i7 860 is screaming water, so Now I am needing the case.. lol

So, the revival of the MM case.

Things going on:

I getting rid of the EVGA FTW board. May go with the Gigabyte ud7, but still thinking of Msi board.. The EVGA board was great.. but, want to try something else.. I think the MSI might do me right, but still don't know yet..

Since I'm getting rid of the FTW board, I'll need to get something to cover the hole.. 
So, Fan controller? 
Sounds like a good idea?



Frozen Q res with a DDC pump? 
Or
Koolance pump top/res combo to use on my D5 pump?

I'd have the DDC pump  Fitted to go straight onto the Frozen Q res. That way there isn't a swap on things.. Tubing not needed.


Should I keep the Scythe 110cfm fans? 
Or
Genital Typhoon fans?

I'm thinking of keeping the 110cfm fans so that I can wire them to a fan controller.. But, I don't quite know.. 

After all that, It's my special thing I'm thinking of doing.. Something that only I know about.. should look sweet after it's done.. Just gotta find out what board I want.. lol..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2010)

120x38mm fans have more CFM and higher static pressure. this means more air will make it through the rads at a higher velocity than if you used 120x25mm fans. 

im a fan of the EK res myself. 

D5's are ok and so are DDCs. i cant comment on them because im partial to iwaki. 

fan control is ok but i ditched the idea of it long ago. 

use high CFM 120x38mm fans and regulate voltage or use PWM fans. a custom wire job will result with better control than using off the shelf devices. 

if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks fits for your thoughts.. I really don't want to use a Fan controller myself, but I got a nice size cut in the back panel, was where the ecp panel was going to be coming out of.. So, trying to think of a thing to "cover" it up or what not.. 

I'll look into the fan thought. Not hard to do, just don't know if i'll go threw it all on this thought.. I'll message ya on what I'm thinking of doing after I finish this.

Anymore to throw? Changes people think that might make me want to restart this?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Fly....
> 
> 
> Well, It's been awhile since I did something to the MM.. The i7 860 is screaming water, so Now I am needing the case.. lol
> ...



Genital typhoon, is that another word for meatspin?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Genital typhoon, is that another word for meatspin?






I knew I was doing it wrong... Gentle 


Now, besides my mishap on the spelling.. What you think thrackan?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd have to agree with FIT.  The 110's you have are great for flowing as case fans or something, but in a rad they are not that great at all.  The Gentle Typhoons actually get more through the rad I believe.  Either add a shroud to them or get 120x38mm as FIT stated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

lol.. damn prices of fans.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2010)

LMK what you want and i'll find you a package deal cheap


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

Will do... 

Now, if I do that, should I add the blue fans for the top? like the front, or keep it black?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2010)

ideally you want to keep all fans the same or similar. 

that way you have balanced airflow.

its also easier to manage as far as speed regulation goes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ideally you want to keep all fans the same or similar.
> 
> that way you have balanced airflow.
> 
> its also easier to manage as far as speed regulation goes.





Right on that factor. 


I'm doing, so far,  a "blanket" effect on it all.. didn't think it would matter  on it.. the front fans aren't doing a thing since there isn't anything to cool in front of the case. I also, have the two 140mm fans at the bottom to blow upward..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

All right guys.. I got fans coming in, 

San Ace 109R1212H1011 fans for rad
I got a Koolance CPU 360 block
Got the Koolance pump top/res combo coming from FrozenCPU.

So, once I get it all, I can rebuild the set up. Now, it's just that one little thing. That ONE LITTLE thing.. 


The hole I cut for the ECP Panel.  Man, I was stupid... lol..

So, how can I fix that?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

Post a pict of the hole..

(I have a set of 3 of those fans here(new) should have said something)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Post a pict of the hole..
> 
> (I have a set of 3 of those fans here(new) should have said something)





:Banghead: 

Well, I got 3 from Binge for a great price. Might still get ya on your 3 once I see how they do. 

Man, I need a list of your "stuff".. lol..


I'll grab a picture of the hole when I get home. Working for a bit longer.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

as long as you got a deal its cool..Just dont get ur fingers in them while they are on (gonna lose a finger, seriously)

And be careful as to their power draw (there arent a lot of controllers that can handle them)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> as long as you got a deal its cool..Just dont get ur fingers in them while they are on (gonna lose a finger, seriously)
> 
> And be careful as to their power draw (there arent a lot of controllers that can handle them)



I'll make sure that I don't cut my finger! I have had Delta fans


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

Its hard to explain to others that havent had them, their motor assembly is 1000X more powerful than a regular/simple fan like the Slipstreams..(or Silenx or just about anything else)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Its hard to explain to others that havent had them, their motor assembly is 1000X more powerful than a regular/simple fan like the Slipstreams..(or Silenx or just about anything else)



Yeah, I know their makes. been studying to make sure they where a good buy.

Now, I'm home I can show you what the screw up I did.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

I would make the hole a bigger oval and mount a pair of 80mm exhaust fans there
Like this


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I would make the hole a bigger oval and mount a pair of 80mm exhaust fans there
> Like this
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture016.jpg



I could do the fan that is above that, it's 4 120mm fans. SO I can make that back fan, exhaust also, and allow more air going. I've also modded two 140mm fans at the bottom to blow air to the top..


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

It dosent have to have fans, I used mine to just be an equalizer of air pressure (no fans)

To make a nice hole just punch 2 holes with a hole saw than cut out the center and voila a perfect oval.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> It dosent have to have fans, I used mine to just be an equalizer of air pressure (no fans)
> 
> To make a nice hole just punch 2 holes with a hole saw than cut out the center and voila a perfect oval.



Then I need some measurements to do so. I'm off this weekend. Got $85 in home depot gift cards, so might have to play a little..


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2010)

get a 3" hole saw than you will have it to make 80mm fan cutouts in the future


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> get a 3" hole saw than you will have it to make 80mm fan cutouts in the future



I got one for 120mm fans.. should I try that, or make it 80mm? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

Got in the three San Ace fans from Binge today. MK, no matter what I've read, seen, it doesn't make up for how these fans are! Your right.

It's not as loud as I thought it would be for 12v. PUSHES TON of air.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

yep, not only does it push air it "FORCES" air unlike other fans, so if there is any restriction this fan is more likely to move air than others.

The other big deal is power draw, there are practically no fan controllers that can accommodate the draw of each fan.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> yep, not only does it push air it "FORCES" air unlike other fans, so if there is any restriction this fan is more likely to move air than others.
> 
> The other big deal is power draw, there are practically no fan controllers that can accommodate the draw of each fan.



Yeah, I hear that... I'll just throw it to 7v to see how they do there.. It doesn't sound bad really.. well just one.. Doesn't sound as bad as the deltas!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

I got in today two things.. well Packages.

Koolance Pump top/res 

More sleeving for the new fans.


So, this weekend, if not cutting that "exhaust" whole, I'll be rewiring and playing with fans. 


But for some tease shots.














I really, really like this Koolance top/res. Bitspower is a sweet company, but I think Koolance really made a stride to get back into the game on top notch stuff. 


& no... Not using the Frozen Q on this mod... I'll be doing it on my next adventure. 



More Pictures:

On rad:


















There is more to do. Once I get the case built again, I'll be playing around with it a bit. See what I need to do for the combo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

that pump is just beautiful


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2010)

that's a nice kit for the pump, especially when mounted on the rad like that.
i like that it has the in and out labeled, no more guessing!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

Guessing is half the fun! lol.. 

Nah, it should be good. Worse part is waiting on the block to come so I can play around with it.. lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Guessing is half the fun! lol..
> 
> Nah, it should be good. Worse part is waiting on the block to come so I can play around with it.. lol



yea, a water loop is pretty useless without a block, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, fourth fan came in, right when I was going over to RM's Birthday Party!! 

So, it looks like tomorrow, I'll play around with sleeving, and setting it up via 5v or 7v fans.. 


Woot, some fun! Just gotta pull myself off of God Of War 3...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow that pump/rad combo is awesome!  I cant wait for it to all come together.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 on how nice that pump/top/res combo came out! Nice little powerhouse you have there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I don't have the time to fart around with the MM case yet.. Got a few things in the pipe works but nothing solid yet to get it going.

But, that doesn't mean I can't test the Koolance stuff I got? Now does it? 

But, one problem... The pump/res, if on the rad, will be blocking air.. So, I go for my old trusty UN design bracket. But, that doesn't help me, due to how it's designed and the pump top bracket.. SO... Dremel time! 

worst part.. I only had one cutting wheel.. so it doesn't look to even.. lol

















Looks pretty good.. IMO


Now, how am I going to run it? 

and with this baby?    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well my trusty 120mm Danger Den rad.






I'll hook it up in the Raven2 case.. Once I leak test it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

That pump setup just caused me to jizz in my pants


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

lets just hope that it works like it's suppose to.. 

Put it together in a few hours..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> lets just hope that it works like it's suppose to..
> 
> Put it together in a few hours..



Think positive dude, of course it will


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Think positive dude, of course it will



yes it will! 

*Air:*






My load temps where getting close to 95c after 8h prime



*Water:*









and for how it looks.. 

Ghetto, but it works...


















I'll put it on load tomorrow night.. Right now, I gotta clean up, get ready for a 16h day tomorrow, and get ready for my parents coming in Tuesday.


----------



## Binge (Mar 29, 2010)

badass!  That looks so ghetto it's hawt   I love it all!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

Binge said:


> badass!  That looks so ghetto it's hawt   I love it all!



Thanks man... I tried doing it all inside.. The fan>rad>fan>pump was touching my ram... So that wasn't going to work.. lol.

Its just to test out the block. I'm hoping to have the MM case going again by the end of next weekend.. See how a quad rad would work with that koolance block!!


I might not be black, but I know how to do it 

Ghetto Style*...



*I have lived in the ghetto for 3y of my life. I do, in no way, hate any type of person. 



Now. to bed..


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude those fittings make it!  Really nice touch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

those BP fittings are sooo hawt!  Ghetto but working out great dude


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2010)

Like we talked about before I like the thought of the res being flush mounted with the top (easy as hell to fill)

To me the more hose /stuff you can hide in the top the better (keep it away from the GPUs..

Unlike everyone else I am not a fan of all the fittings, less is more.



(bad ass Bleach Wallpaper)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Like we talked about before I like the thought of the res being flush mounted with the top (easy as hell to fill)
> 
> To me the more hose /stuff you can hide in the top the better (keep it away from the GPUs..
> 
> ...




Thanks for the words. Yeah, in the MM case it's going to be totally different. I'm going to see what I can do with the pump/res for it to be on top of the case. I just gotta see about getting a different top for the MM case.. If you know a site where I can just got an alu top that I can paint that would be even better.. Problem with the MM case is that everything is crammed together at top.. I don't have the leway to try and put the pump on top.. Well, I can, but that requires me to run a hose to the top and I am not going to do something that goddy.. 

As for the fittings.. I am most likely going for compression fittings with the finish build.. I do love the different styles and the way they bend.. But, I know I can mod the MM case to have it all together without anything special.. 


Now... how can I mod the side panel of the MM case to "hinge" open? I think I could do that, quick connects, and boom pump/res there? lol.. I should of really thought about the case before going off and buying that...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2010)

I can always make you new panels....(I can make you some quickies that you can experiment with if needed or nice ass finished ones)

I really like the drop in temps so far



(sorry to be a dick about the fittings, I know they wernt cheap. I dont like the compression ones either)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I can always make you new panels....(I can make you some quickies that you can experiment with if needed or nice ass finished ones)
> 
> I really like the drop in temps so far
> 
> ...





Shot ya a PM. We'll talk about panels within it all... 

Yeah, I'm quite suprised that a single rad dropped it that much.. Best part.. We'll see how it does after I hook up a AMD rig to it...  Buying a AMD board and chip to hold me while the MSI board is being rma'ed... 


Hey, it's all good man on the fittings. I remember well about our talk on fittings. We'll talk later on that.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

Hey CS....been snoozing for awhile again... Nice work...love the Koolance pump and the idea of blowing air up into the case from the bottom is one that I favor...my CM690 case comes with a 120mm fan vent on the bottom and I made sure to put an intake fan there. After all cool air seeks lowest ground right? 

Cheers dude....good to be back


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey CS....been snoozing for awhile again... Nice work...love the Koolance pump and the idea of blowing air up into the case from the bottom is one that I favor...my CM690 case comes with a 120mm fan vent on the bottom and I made sure to put an intake fan there. After all cool air seeks lowest ground right?
> 
> Cheers dude....good to be back



You have to think. Hot air raises up. that's why it's all ways good to have the top fans exhaust.

Now, it's funny that you have posted. I have been snoozing due to work, but It's going to be time to play come this weekend. Why? I just spent $130 on aluminum to fix this baby the way I wanted it to be. I didn't try this time getting ahold of MM, I tried in the past and ohwell.. Now, I got 2-24"x24" pieces and 4-9"x24" pieces coming tomorrow. That will give me a extra 24"x24" and a 9"x24" to play with. 

So, probably come tomorrow, if not tonight, I'll have what I'm thinking of doing up for everyone to comment on.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You have to think. Hot air raises up. that's why it's all ways good to have the top fans exhaust.
> 
> Now, it's funny that you have posted. I have been snoozing due to work, but It's going to be time to play come this weekend. Why? I just spent $130 on aluminum to fix this baby the way I wanted it to be. I didn't try this time getting ahold of MM, I tried in the past and ohwell.. Now, I got 2-24"x24" pieces and 4-9"x24" pieces coming tomorrow. That will give me a extra 24"x24" and a 9"x24" to play with.
> 
> So, probably come tomorrow, if not tonight, I'll have what I'm thinking of doing up for everyone to comment on.



That's right Hot air rises. That was the selling point for my CM RC690 I have 2x120mm exhaust on top one out the back....2x120mm intake on side panel one right over my Big Typhoon VR for a nice vortex...1x120mm intake lower front panel and of course...the bottom intake 120mm. My case on the floor where the air is coolest. In winter I crack the window a bit just to get cool airflow along the floor....under full load my 9850 @ 2.9Ghz 1.3v is a cozy 48-52c 

Looking forward to your lower intake mods...I'm sure you'll see a difference in your GPU temps.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That's right Hot air rises. That was the selling point for my CM RC690 I have 2x120mm exhaust on top one out the back....2x120mm intake on side panel one right over my Big Typhoon VR for a nice vortex...1x120mm intake lower front panel and of course...the bottom intake 120mm. My case on the floor where the air is coolest. In winter I crack the window a bit just to get cool airflow along the floor....under full load my 9850 @ 2.9Ghz 1.3v is a cozy 48-52c
> 
> Looking forward to your lower intake mods...I'm sure you'll see a difference in your GPU temps.





Very nice on the temp.. Now need to get a better quad. lol..

Yeah, I'm cutting out the whole 18 fan bit.. That's to much I feel. So instead. 

3 fans in front. 120mm
2 fans under GPU's. 140mm
2 fans in back. 120mm
1 fan blowing onto GPU's. 140mm
3-4 fans up top for rad. 120mm
*1 fan sucking out from the side, near GPU's. 120*


That last one I'm thinking if it will help. Having a fan sucking out all the heat that the other 3 fans pushing. 2 from the bottom, one on the gpus.. It's a question on it all.. The biggest thing is me thinking about doing the PSU at the front of the case.. making a cover to place over it and going that route.. Don't know yet till I can get things going. Best part. Silverstone refused my psu, said I knew what was going on myself and still did it, so I have a extra psu, of the same kind, to test the psu placements out..


Blah, two more days till I can play and I gotta work 13 hour days.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2010)

*Update time!:*

Wow, it has a been a long time since I really did this. But, I have to thank MK for getting me to finish it.. It gets a little discouraging when something just can't seem to go the way you wanted it.. Fact, this started out the way I didn't want it to. So, now it will finish the way I wanted it.

Reason. $85ish worth of Aluminum from onlinemetals.com. Their a great site for any type of metal that you want. I was able to do the following.

2  24"x24" Aluminum 5052 .63t sheets for 15.29ea {30.58}

4 9"x24" Aluminum 5052 .63t custom sheets for 12.96ea {51.84} + {$3 special cut fee(one time only)












Only reason you just see 3 panels.. I took that picture last.. lol


Now, here is what I'm thinking at doing it all.. Well, you see it bit by bit.. 







Don't you love how big the screen is and that small little thing? lol.. Now, reasoning for what I'm doing.. I wanted to have the front Flush.. nothing on it at all.. The Blu-ray drive can open til it hits a 150* angle.. so, why not give it a 90* one? I just wanted to do the one bay, I didn't care for the cover and the "bay drive" hdds.. Yeah, it cuts down on the cables, but I really don't want but just the SSD in the case. Grabbing ether a raid cage or a NAS for the finish of this build.. Get the lease amount of stuff in here.. Hell, I'm even thinking of putting the drive in the back of the case. FrozenCPU does custom length power cables, so I could easily do it.. case is only 2f in each ways..




Now, for the cuts.. It was a fun thing to do. First off was drilling holes for the ends. Line everything up for the cuts.






After doing all the sides, we went in to the rails. Line everything up so we can start the offset rad. i still wanted to do a quad. 






Set it to where the rad will sit flush with the back end. That gives me enough room for me to do two things

Res on the top, allowing it to do a 1/4barb fitting the out of the pump/res to the rad. So, I don't have to use any tubing what so ever. Plus, It gives me a filling port for the top. I'll most likely get a "longer" res tube, so I can do it up right. 

From that, we went and set up the rad. 4 fans. It was a pretty easy thing to do. Since I'm not using a Thermochill rad, all I have to do is line up 4 fans perfectly













Then from that, I grabbed a mock painted fan and got the pilot holes for the 114mm hole saw to start it's magic







From that it turned out like this.







I'm pretty amazed on how it turned out.. It turned out a  WHOLE lot better then the side rad wholes that I did.. But, this time I did it right.. 


So, after doing that.. man, the Black clouds started coming along.. dang it.. Cleaned up and will do more Thursday. Short day.

Now, here is the difference between what he sent me, and what I just did.







The one on the Right is what I just did.. Forgot to add that it wasn't quite the same size of the panels that the case sends.. so, got out the saw and cut it to size! I think it was like a 1/4 on the top and side difference.. So, probably a saw cut..









Well guys.. That's it for tonight.. I'll add a bit more in a bit.. Late for dinner!

Thx MK for setting me straight on doing this fully.. Also thanks to RM and his parents for allowing me to do it there. Good day.

Later


----------



## computertechy (May 17, 2010)

nice to see it coming along mate, you could of got MM to do all this for you but then its getting the plans to them so they understand.

good luck with it all matey


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2010)

computertechy said:


> nice to see it coming along mate, you could of got MM to do all this for you but then its getting the plans to them so they understand.
> 
> good luck with it all matey




Blah, it's not the same man! I want this my own.. Not something someone else will get.. That's why I flipped the front.. lol 

thx man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2010)

So that's you on the left and RM on the right? 

Looks like the hard work paid off man. Looks real good.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2010)

Found a place in city that does anything you need powdercoated. Left a message for estimate on it. 

Got a thought in my head, at work now, on doing small "spacers" for the front and putting mesh around the spacers to cover the gap.. what you think?


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

CS, is that painters tape your using?  Does it reduce the amount of finishing on the cuts?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CS, is that painters tape your using?  Does it reduce the amount of finishing on the cuts?



I think its to protect the finish of the panels, just in case.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CS, is that painters tape your using?  Does it reduce the amount of finishing on the cuts?



I didn't see any reduction on the finish. It doesn't grab on to the piece like others would. Easy to come off. Even with the Powdercoat side panel had nothing wrong with it after I took it off a few days later.


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry let me rephrase the question.  Does using the painters tape cut down on time cleaning up the edges of the cuts?

Not sure what material the case is anyways, alum? Steel?

I'm going to be making some cuts on my Obsidian and thought to use some tape over the cuts to help reduce the jagged edges.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sorry let me rephrase the question.  Does using the painters tape cut down on time cleaning up the edges of the cuts?
> 
> Not sure what material the case is anyways, alum? Steel?
> 
> I'm going to be making some cuts on my Obsidian and thought to use some tape over the cuts to help reduce the jagged edges.



To me, using painters Tape is a easy fast way to do it. don't have to worry if your marking is wrong, write on it and don't mess up the product. Now, with everything else I'm going to do, I'll have a "mockup" of the cut, so I know I'm making a clean straight cut. Don't want to go messing things up!

Even if I did eye ball the 9x24".. the panels of the case isn't the same size, of the  case, so I have to cut down all side panels..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2010)

*Update 5/20/010*

So, what do you do on your early day off? Well cut your computer case!







Oops, there is no turning back anymore! 







It does look to be totally different now. Now just gotta take apart my loop, get my tubing here, I can mess with the loop in the case. Still thinking about the psu in the front. 


I'm probably going to have the top look like this.






It's not the correct place on where I'm going to have the blu-ray drive.. once the water loop is in, I'll make the place needed for it. I know I'm going to go and make a custom window panel now. That way I don't show the stuff that isn't need to show.. System is only thing worth wild! 

Now, here is where it gets strange on ya.. I'm thinking of doing spacers for the panels. don't know what yet, but I'm thinking of 

Spacing all around. With Mess covering it all

OR

Spacing  "Front panel-top screws" with the "top panel-front screws" having the same spacing. that way it has a like a 20* angle at those places.. It would probably be less of a angle since I won't go higher then 1/2" spacers..


Well that's it for now.. But got a teaser for ya..


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

i haven't looked through all 41 pages yet, but from what i've seen on the last page you've put a lot into this project, its lookin pretty good. I'm sure it'll be amazing when its done!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

*Update 5/22/2010*

Thanks Bruce, but I gotta say, the last few pages are the ones that count with this build.. Like I say.. My mind changes a little _too often_. 


Update: 5/22/2010:


Well, I took out the loop to work on the case tomorrow. So, air going till I get it in the case.. but, I gotta say.. This Noc is making me hate going to water.. lol.. Systems are just a bit higher then water, but about 3c* of a difference.. I don't even want to think about priming it.. it'll probably be about 15-20c higher.. lol

So, anyone want to know what I was thinking? Well, I took a post from MKmods on this idea. Something that I wanted to do a while ago, but never did.. 


Here we go.  























Now, I know.. there is some paint chips on the rad.. I had some Velcro strips on it and well, it wasn't nice once I pulled it off.. 

Now, MK, I know what you where talking about.. it's nice to have it to where there isn't any tubing used for it.. But, as you can see from this next picture, it works quite right for what I was thinking.







It's perfectly the height that I wanted it to be. Only thing will be, I don't have a need for the fill port barb that I got.. If I add a bigger male/male coming from the rad, I can do it, but I don't think it will be needed. it's nice the way it is now. 

Well, that's it for now. Tomorrow:


Cut whole for pump top
Cut front wholes
line up screw wholes for front panel
Work on cutting the back and making panel for it.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

CS can you link me to those tops & res for you pumps please mate, is that the D5?

looking awesome bro


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2010)

computertechy said:


> CS can you link me to those tops & res for you pumps please mate, is that the D5?
> 
> looking awesome bro



Koolance PMP-450/s 

with:

Koolance 30mm body and res top.

I got it at Performance-pcs.com but the pump top is out.. so I'd suggest you could get it threw koolance itself. Since they do international shipping.. I just knew I could get it faster threw PPcS when I ordered at the time.


----------



## computertechy (May 23, 2010)

wow, finally something that can clean my loop up, check out my project log and give me some idea's please matey.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122882


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

*Small Update: 5/23/2010*

Didn't have the ability to do much today. But, did the one thing that I wanted to do..













On the Case











As you can see from the next picture, I'm just a few barb short of getting it fixed the way MK suggested.





Man, it looks sweet! I love how it looks. Can't wait for it to show the black once I get it all cut.


So, now I'm going to get off Wednesday early, I hope, to which I'll do what I wanted to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

ha, love the mounting of the pump


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, love the mounting of the pump



Thanks man, I like it a lot. Now, thinking if I want to grab a "different" single rad and add that to the loop.. 

Thinking of:

SR1

or

Xtreme stealth


----------



## douglatins (May 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks man, I like it a lot. Now, thinking if I want to grab a "different" single rad and add that to the loop..
> 
> Thinking of:
> 
> ...



SR1, no doubt the other one looks really bad.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

douglatins said:


> SR1, no doubt the other one looks really bad.



Yeah the sr1 was the thought since I was wanting to go with Gentle Typhoon's for the fans.. The Xtreme stealth was just for the factor of it being a G1/4 at the top and bottom of the rad.. less tubing needed if I wanted to add that rad..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

I think the SR1 looks like the better choice as well.


----------



## Binge (May 24, 2010)

Are 140mm rads out of the question?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Are 140mm rads out of the question?



I can do one for the back, but it's out of the thought for the top. 

Thx CP

All right, Talked with Binge, if I go with a rad on the back, I do 140mm Sr1


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 24, 2010)

Wow....you made the rad part of the case...brilliant! What paint chips???  I know...you still know they are there.  But nobody can see them now!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow....you made the rad part of the case...brilliant! What paint chips???  I know...you still know they are there.  But nobody can see them now!





Thanks for words. Yeah, I wanted to make it to where it was straight with the top. Now, I gotta think of where to place the Blu-ray drive, and buttons.. I think at the back... still thinking.. Hell, I can even flip this baby around now.. Hmmmm


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2010)

All right, since I woke up in the middle of the night.. Got to thinking.. Help me out here..

Fan Grill
Should it be going with the Bitspower "rad" style like I have for the 140mm fans? Or, should I do something else for them all? going to be 7-9 outer case fans.. I fell for, Black Tribal Grill or the HC grill.

Now, here is the second thing going threw my mind.. Power/reset/light Buttons. I was almost thinking... Military Switches.. What you guys think?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2010)

I liked the skulls the most

Get a remote, screw switches


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2010)

Remote does sound like a fun thing to do. Hmm, gotta find a good one..


----------



## Thrackan (May 25, 2010)

I had a great idea involving car keys and a starter engine once, but that was about 10 years ago and I never went through with it. Starting your PC with keys would be the ultimate for me, though this remote idea comes in close second.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2010)

All right, I'm thinking of buying ether the 

Logisys 12v 4channel remote

Or,

Logisys 12v 4 Zone Multi-Mode controller



Then, now this is the most important one since I'll be doing it tomorrow..

Should I have the front fans in the middle of the case?

Or,

Have them lined up with the fans on the top?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 26, 2010)

As far as the remotes are concerned, I have no experience therefore no opinion either.

Front fans? Well, imo, I'd line them up with the top fans, especially if they are the same look and size. Otherwise centre them. It also depends on how that will affect airflow. Your call.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> As far as the remotes are concerned, I have no experience therefore no opinion either.
> 
> Front fans? Well, imo, I'd line them up with the top fans, especially if they are the same look and size. Otherwise centre them. It also depends on how that will affect airflow. Your call.



Hmmm... You got me thinking of... lol. I don't want to do 140mm fans. I was thinking but It would look stupid.. 140mm everywhere but the top.. so, with that, i'll probably do a 120mm fan, on the back.. I'm still undesided...

Well, two reviewers at TT has told me what I should do with the fan grills.. I think I might do it. Just gotta get off and find out how much it would be.. Hmmmm, those TT'ers...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2010)

Got some spacers today along with some stuff to make the next few cuts count. Also got some J-B Weld so I can make the boxes for both the blu-ray drive and the box for the psu. Don't want it to be showing off.. lol 

But,







That came in so I'm a snail now on working on the case.. lol









Ok, so I lied.. I got my ps3 controller working, thanks Dark, and now I added the spacers.













the spacers go..

* 3/4" > 1/2" > 1/4" > case*

I don't know if I'll do it as high as the 3/4.. be playing some more in a min.. IF I do use the spacers, I'll have to cut into the side of the rail to make the rad raise up.. if not.. spacers there also.. lol.. Who knows yet.. I know if spacers are used.. mesh is going to be used.



Now for some 1/2" love..












This time...

*1/2" > 1/4" and a nut from M4 screw. > 1/4" > case*


I gotta say, I love the 1/2 in the front better then the 3/4" spacers. What you guys think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

Lovely SSD


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lovely SSD



Me tooo


----------



## steelkane (May 30, 2010)

Lookin Top-Notch


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta say, I love the 1/2 in the front better then the 3/4" spacers. What you guys think?



i think the 1/2 looks nicer, too. the 3/4 makes it look like the case is tearing itself apart, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

*Update: 5/31/2010*



Random Murderer said:


> i think the 1/2 looks nicer, too. the 3/4 makes it look like the case is tearing itself apart, lol.



Yeah, I think the same thing. But, gotta get it on the table for some other pictures.. Want to see how it does flip flopped around.. Should have a nice update tomorrow. gotta clean up the rad cover area and do the blu-ray drive.

*
Update: 5/31/2010*

Well, there is still a bit to do before it's totally finished. But, very happy with how far it's came.

*TOP:*














I gotta trim a bit on the bar to get it to be flush. Well, flush for the sides.. Damn Bar.. lol

I've decided that I'm going to do 140mm fans on the front. I'm going to line up the fans with the top, that way I can place the PSU in the front and not worry about anything. The Big task will be the back. Since  I gotta worry about the remove-able mobo tray. But, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok so now it's gonna be a blue tower??? Help me here CS!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ok so now it's gonna be a blue tower??? Help me here CS!!!!!



That's all painters Tape. I needed something to allow myself to see the markings of pencil and marker.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2010)

But judging from the last pics, you put the front fans....okay I'll STFU.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> But judging from the last pics, you put the front fans....okay I'll STFU.



Yeah, I just taped it all up. the first picture of the post you can see that the bottom of the case is black. Make sure that what I do is lined up "somewhat" right.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, so close







I guess now it's a male/female coupler to finish it off.. lol


So, I'm editing to show this off.






I almost want to see if when I powder coat, thowing the block's top in with the case..



A little bit of a nagging qustion.. I got 140mmx20mm Aerocool Silver Lighting for the bottom of the fans. So, I'm thinking of doing the same.  Or, should I grab 5 others? I see yate Loon have 140cfm fans that would be crazy, but probably have to 7v it to make it work without killing my head.. should I go the 140's or even something else? 

Let me know.


----------



## Binge (Jun 4, 2010)

So I got the PM about fan controllers.  The San Ace fans need something a bit more sturdy.  That Lamptron you linked me will get hot and burn up.  How many fans are you trying to power?  I have a black Scythe Ultra Kaze fan controller than will handle 4 fans if you need it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2010)

Binge said:


> So I got the PM about fan controllers.  The San Ace fans need something a bit more sturdy.  That Lamptron you linked me will get hot and burn up.  How many fans are you trying to power?  I have a black Scythe Ultra Kaze fan controller than will handle 4 fans if you need it.





I've heard mixed reviews on that Ultra Kaze controller. Well, I was thinking about the psu.. Since I'll do a "bigger one", I thought to put the San Ace fans back on it.. I remember now that we talked about the Sunbeam Rahobus one being the key player.. As for powering, I was thinking of doing two.. one for the San Ace, then another for the 6 other fans.. The Yate Loons sound pretty good with a fan controller to me.. But, don't know yet..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

*Update 6/13/10*

Well it's been a while since I've updated. Relaxing from fun at work.. Plus, Demon's Soul's have been keeping me up.. lol.. 

SO, today was a big day. How big? RM and I spent a good 7h messing with the case.

Redo the Top panel

Redo the Front panel

Why am I? Well, I was stupid.. I know, Mark, you should call and skulked me! Wouldn't mind it at all. I should of done plywood before I cut into the panels.. Measure twice, cut once.. Stupid I was and just cut.. But, with the two panels, I can probably make the boxes for the Blu-ray and ssd. 

Now, for the goodies. I mean real goodies. 


*Front Panel*












*Close up of the fan "screws"* (*which you think is better? TOP or BOTTOM one?*)








*TOP*





















*Whole Picture*









Now, the first thing. I'm still going to be playing with the front.. I like how it's turned out. But, I might flip that panel around and have the fans lower to the floor. The top fan is just, if it's kept, blowing air right into the back fan of the rad. The bottom fan is still getting the middle of the GPU's, but if it's "flipped" then I can make sure it's getting enough air on the GPU's... I'm still not sure that I'll have these 5870's in the final set-up.. two 470's look mighty nice. 


Well, I got Episode 61 of Full Metal Alchemist.. So, that's my log.. I've waited 10h's since I heard it was out.. Can't wait anymore!!! 

RM, your dad. Thanks for the help. should add another update sometime this week.. I think Friday I got the day off.. I don't get the weekend off next


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 14, 2010)

The "top" ones look like bicycle tire air holders.  I personally like the hex look, I used it on my last build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2010)

Hex look FTW!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys.. Yeah, it does look "different" but I wanted to check to see which was the better look.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2010)

Case looks awesome CS.....and I agree, go hex!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll go and take pictures of the front with both the anti-vibration/hex screws. a little better "light" on it.. SO far it's 4/3 being the anti-vibration...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 14, 2010)

im loving how this is turning out buddy 


pull your finger out and get it done! ....... joke's lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

computertechy said:


> im loving how this is turning out buddy
> 
> 
> pull your finger out and get it done! ....... joke's lol



I"m glad I know your joking! lol... Thanks man. How's yours coming along?


update:

All right, I thought about it and with a "clear head" I figured out how to get the pump/res  in the case without spacing the side panel.











So, it looks like I need another 90d and a male/male connector.. But, it will finally be done!


Now, question.

Do I use the San Ace fans with fan controller, Or Not? If so, I gotta cut the top one more time..

Let me know guys.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

I know you dont want tubing in this part, but now that you are looking at re-engineering again, what about a small chunk from the rad to the 90* in the side of the res?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I know you dont want tubing in this part, but now that you are looking at re-engineering again, what about a small chunk from the rad to the 90* in the side of the res?



With the factor of the distance being so short, it would be almost as if I was just making sure the two barbs didn't leak.. Meaning, the barbs would touch, with the tubing just "covering" it from leaking.. It can work.. I'll check it out and show you what I mean when I can get that 90d.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> With the factor of the distance being so short, it would be almost as if I was just making sure the two barbs didn't leak.. Meaning, the barbs would touch, with the tubing just "covering" it from leaking.. It can work.. I'll check it out and show you what I mean when I can get that 90d.



Yeah bro, it really worked my patience getting the SLI tube in for my 470's. I can only imagine it to be a real PITA when its even shorter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Yeah bro, it really worked my patience getting the SLI tube in for my 470's. I can only imagine it to be a real PITA when its even shorter.



Yeah, it can work, just gotta get some and "try it out". See if it works out "better" or not.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2010)

All right Sneeky.. I did it.. what you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## steelkane (Jun 17, 2010)

Top looks factory or Stealth & bottom adds more character meaning it pop at you more,, on this build bottom looks best


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I"m glad I know your joking! lol... Thanks man. How's yours coming along?



coming along gd mate, will be ordering 2 new 450s pump kits this payday and getting a EK HF block, is yours the 50mm res body or 30mm? tempted to go with the 80/120mm body's myself as i want mine to be seen.

also do you have a pic of the 450s mounted on a fan? does the pump overhang the radiator? my 120.3 sits right at the bottom of my case and i would want to know if i can still mount it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

computertechy said:


> coming along gd mate, will be ordering 2 new 450s pump kits this payday and getting a EK HF block, is yours the 50mm res body or 30mm? tempted to go with the 80/120mm body's myself as i want mine to be seen.
> 
> also do you have a pic of the 450s mounted on a fan? does the pump overhang the radiator? my 120.3 sits right at the bottom of my case and i would want to know if i can still mount it.





Look about 2-4 pages back I have it mounted on my 480 rad. I was going to keep the loop like it was, the side panel rad, but it was a PITA to work on things with it on.. Thus, this creation. It will fit fine on a fan, as long as you make sure to raise the pump up from it. Don't want to block the air flow. I also have my modded Un Design bracket for it in the picture.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2010)

cant believe i missed that!... looks like it will fit just fine, you sir....are a god 

good luck with the project buddy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

computertechy said:


> cant believe i missed that!... looks like it will fit just fine, you sir....are a god
> 
> good luck with the project buddy



If you need anything you got my MSN. Just hit me up and I'll be there. I won't be really on til come next weekend... PITA work wants to work me 14/15h days... lol Day 8 done..


----------



## computertechy (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> If you need anything you got my MSN. Just hit me up and I'll be there. I won't be really on til come next weekend... PITA work wants to work me 14/15h days... lol Day 8 done..



cheers buddy will do 

i know your pain mate, really i do  been working 12hrs constantly since April....weekends as well. will get my first weekend to myself at the end of the month when i contract hopefully finishes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2010)

2 thumbs up!!  Moar pics!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> 2 thumbs up!!  Moar pics!



More won't happen till maybe next weekend.. I don't quite know how I'll be after I get done with this next week.. 6 more days to go.. lol.


right now I'm fighting myself on if I want to use the san ace fans on the rad or Genital Typhoon's..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2010)

Just the sound of "Genital Typhoon's" makes me think they should be in a private place...go for it!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I'll have something come Sunday to show everyone. I got the last bit coming for the pump to rad. 

As for the fittings that we've been talking about.. I just figured something out.. I'll most likely do a "pull" or "push/pull" on the rad. With that being said, I'll probably need less fittings to get it working. I'll add the fans tonight and see.. I do have a "L" barb coming in this weekend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'll have something come Sunday to show everyone. I got the last bit coming for the pump to rad.
> 
> As for the fittings that we've been talking about.. I just figured something out.. I'll most likely do a "pull" or "push/pull" on the rad. With that being said, I'll probably need less fittings to get it working. I'll add the fans tonight and see.. I do have a "L" barb coming in this weekend.



I smell another update


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I smell another update



We'll see if it's a update here or in the other thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> We'll see if it's a update here or in the other thread



What other thread?  BTW CS, look out for a project log from me really soon.  New components are in so the case will be empty soon .  Perfect time to get working on it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I smell another update



All right, I'll give ya another update. lol


Got the "L" barb in.












I gotta say, I like it a lot.. Might do the "black" that Sneeky said, but I'm really liking the Blue tubing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

That's lovely   Are you going to be giving the rad some fresh paint before final assembly?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's lovely   Are you going to be giving the rad some fresh paint before final assembly?



It's going to get some paint.. or I'll go and grab a SR1.. I'm still not fully " there" on if I want to use the san ace fans i have or something else..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's going to get some paint.. or I'll go and grab a SR1.. I'm still not fully " there" on if I want to use the san ace fans i have or something else..



Any reason not to use your fans??  noisy, don't flow enough???


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any reason not to use your fans??  noisy, don't flow enough???



there really isn't any reason. I'll probably grab a better psu if I go and use them.. I blew my last Strider P hooking them up in a series.. lol. So, I don't want to trust doing it with this one again..

I got a Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme so I could use them on the fans.. Just don't know if I want to.. I saw something from NZXT's Computex that tickles my fancy.. if I use the Scythe fans..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> there really isn't any reason. I'll probably grab a better psu if I go and use them.. I blew my last Strider P hooking them up in a series.. lol. So, I don't want to trust doing it with this one again..
> 
> I got a Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme so I could use them on the fans.. Just don't know if I want to.. I saw something from NZXT's Computex that tickles my fancy.. if I use the Scythe fans..



What did you see at the Computex that caught your eye?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What did you see at the Computex that caught your eye?



NZXT Snetry LXe


If I use that, I won't be able to use the san ace's.. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> NZXT Snetry LXe
> 
> 
> If I use that, I won't be able to use the san ace's.. lol.



Gotta run to work, can't read the article now, but holy crap that looks nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta run to work, can't read the article now, but holy crap that looks nice





Yeah, It's a nice little thing. I wish there was a bit more out there about that. But, from a person at Computex said to me. He all ready fell in love with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, It's a nice little thing. I wish there was a bit more out there about that. But, from a person at Computex said to me. He all ready fell in love with it.



Seems to be good then, you should try it.  Looks kickass!  But you said you needed some new fans with it as well right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems to be good then, you should try it.  Looks kickass!  But you said you needed some new fans with it as well right?



Well, I can keep the Typhoon's if I grab that controller.. only thing with that, it doesn't go with the fans I have in the case right now.. The thermaltake fans.. So, I'm thinking of grabbing 4 for the sr1 rad.. Don't really know yet.. The hardware is still up in the "air"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I can keep the Typhoon's if I grab that controller.. only thing with that, it doesn't go with the fans I have in the case right now.. The thermaltake fans.. So, I'm thinking of grabbing 4 for the sr1 rad.. Don't really know yet.. The hardware is still up in the "air"



So you cannot use the TT ones?  If so just replace those with Typhoons as well?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you cannot use the TT ones?  If so just replace those with Typhoons as well?



Well, most all the fan holes on the case are 140mm. The only ones that aren't is the top since I needed that space to get my "blu-ray" up there.. To tight of a fit to do it and I didn't want to spend no $300 for a slim blu-ray. So, I'm thinking of just getting 4 TT's and calling it a day.. with the quad rad, and a single 140mm rad.. I don't need the "best" fans to get the good fans. 

That's what I'm thinking at lease.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, most all the fan holes on the case are 140mm. The only ones that aren't is the top since I needed that space to get my "blu-ray" up there.. To tight of a fit to do it and I didn't want to spend no $300 for a slim blu-ray. So, I'm thinking of just getting 4 TT's and calling it a day.. with the quad rad, and a single 140mm rad.. I don't need the "best" fans to get the good fans.
> 
> That's what I'm thinking at lease.



Ok that straightened everything out for me.  In that case I'd agree.  before having to either spend the extra cash on a slim drive and since the holes are already 140mm, then just get some TT fans and you'll be set, or not?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok that straightened everything out for me.  In that case I'd agree.  before having to either spend the extra cash on a slim drive and since the holes are already 140mm, then just get some TT fans and you'll be set, or not?



The holes are 120mm for what I'm talking about.. just don't know how it would look since the whole system, besides the rad, is Tr fans.



Edit: lol.. They are Thermalright fans.. Man, I thought so but


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

So CS, any updates dude?  I started my log, don't let me finish before you


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So CS, any updates dude?  I started my log, don't let me finish before you



No updates and probably nothing for another 3 weeks.. I gotta set up a 5 week cafe menu for our hospital to start on the 26th of this month.. So, it's going to be a lot of working on recipes, production sheets, Order guide and getting everything on the new tablet lappy that is coming on Friday. So, probably not til mid of next month on anything.. Trying to get some vacation next month so maybe I can spend some time on it to at lease get everything cut for powder coating. 

I'm still even thinking of color.. Since I got my GTX 480, I don't know if I'm even going to keep this MSI board any longer.. Might go back to EVGA's FTW.. I really loved the whole flow of that board.  So, color might even be different.. Or, go Gigabyte again and really change up the color!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> No updates and probably nothing for another 3 weeks.. I gotta set up a 5 week cafe menu for our hospital to start on the 26th of this month.. So, it's going to be a lot of working on recipes, production sheets, Order guide and getting everything on the new tablet lappy that is coming on Friday. So, probably not til mid of next month on anything.. Trying to get some vacation next month so maybe I can spend some time on it to at lease get everything cut for powder coating.
> 
> I'm still even thinking of color.. Since I got my GTX 480, I don't know if I'm even going to keep this MSI board any longer.. Might go back to EVGA's FTW.. I really loved the whole flow of that board.  So, color might even be different.. Or, go Gigabyte again and really change up the color!



That does seem like a lot of work bro, good luck with that.  

As far as the rig, If you like the EVGA just got for it, at least you still haven't powder coated the stuff so if you decide to change panel colors or something.  What other things would you have to change to change your color scheme?  Tubing and stuff?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That does seem like a lot of work bro, good luck with that.
> 
> As far as the rig, If you like the EVGA just got for it, at least you still haven't powder coated the stuff so if you decide to change panel colors or something.  What other things would you have to change to change your color scheme?  Tubing and stuff?



Well, the paint I'm thinking of it to be a strange thing... With the msi board, it was going to be..


Black rad cover. Ether Black or "Cobalt Blue" fan covers
Cobalt Blue Panels.
Black frame for case 
Black/Blue designed mobo color.. Something to stick out where  you can see..

So, if I do Evga, I would turn blue into a dark gray.. But, I was thinking, just go in and swap out the led, of red on the board with blue. So, tubing will be kept the same. 

My mind is running.. But, I feel that with my tablet lappy, it will be good.. Best part.. I paid no where near that price for the referb from HP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> No updates and probably nothing for another 3 weeks.. I gotta set up a 5 week cafe menu for our hospital to start on the 26th of this month.. So, it's going to be a lot of working on recipes, production sheets, Order guide and getting everything on the new tablet lappy that is coming on Friday. So, probably not til mid of next month on anything.. Trying to get some vacation next month so maybe I can spend some time on it to at lease get everything cut for powder coating.
> 
> I'm still even thinking of color.. Since I got my GTX 480, I don't know if I'm even going to keep this MSI board any longer.. Might go back to EVGA's FTW.. I really loved the whole flow of that board.  So, color might even be different.. Or, go Gigabyte again and really change up the color!





Cold Storm said:


> Well, the paint I'm thinking of it to be a strange thing... With the msi board, it was going to be..
> 
> 
> Black rad cover. Ether Black or "Cobalt Blue" fan covers
> ...


That lappy looks great man   The color schemes is something you'd wanna choose carefully.  I think swapping out the LED would be cool so you can keep the bluet thing going


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That lappy looks great man   The color schemes is something you'd wanna choose carefully.  I think swapping out the LED would be cool so you can keep the bluet thing going



Yeah, the color scheme is something I'll work more with once I get everything going again.. this time I'll do mocks up before even going with the paint..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the color scheme is something I'll work more with once I get everything going again.. this time I'll do mocks up before even going with the paint..



Oh yeah, we love your mock ups bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

anything new here?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anything new here?



lol.. I wish there was.. Working around 70-80h a week.. I'm lucky to get enough time to sleep for the next day.. I'm hoping to get around with this maybe next weekend at lease.. I gotta think on how I'm going to cut the back of the case for the panel..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

ugh sorry to hear that m8, hope you have a nice job then 

but def looking forward to more from you whenever that is 

oh well good im subbed


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ugh sorry to hear that m8, hope you have a nice job then
> 
> but def looking forward to more from you whenever that is
> 
> oh well good im subbed



Yeah, I want to do a panel for the back.. I'm not going to place the PSU up top like they have it, so I want to make a panel that doesn't have it. Do something different instead for the area.

Stuff gotta play with..

Blu-ray drive housing
Ssd drive housing
Power Supply housing reworked for front.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And your idea for the res seems novel too. I'm looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Hey CS, have you considered a *2 in 1? That case is so huge, I'm sure you could fit a air cooled micro in too!!*




Hey, I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2010)

Carbon fiber panels with a silver case? Sounds nice?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

i would have to see it before i pass judgement,


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would have to see it before i pass judgement,



I'm going to grab some carbon fiber vinyl from FrozenCPU and try a panel on it.. then since I got so much plywood, I'll play with a silver paint... 


Hows that to see?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

*Udate:*

All right, I got a nice little update for you all! Well, not the one I wanted.. It seems even if I order the products, two different places, with the SAME shipping, it'll flop on ya one way or another.. well.. Not really since FrozenCPU has one more day to get here. 2-3day shipping.. 


But: Here you go!





































Now, now.. why did I get a silver back and a black block?? Well, the silver back was in stock.. Black wasn't.. But, I have something in plan for them both before going on the card! 


Won't be till Next Wednesday probably.. Work is going to be fun the next 4 days.. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

"drools"


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> "drools"



Thanks man. Idea's are coming in like a frait train! I'm trying to get this ready to just even get in there.. That way the raven can go to a man who will mod the hell out of it!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2010)

Get that backplate powder coated!!! 

That would look sick!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Get that backplate powder coated!!!
> 
> That would look sick!



nah, I think this will look even better!

A first... Carbon fiber "EK" block


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks promising. Any thermal complaints?

lol carbon fiber light switch housing:


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Looks promising. Any thermal complaints?



I don't think there will be.. I have the black block instead of the plexi.. I think if I got the plexi, do to me having to heat it up for application, it would probably do something.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet then!

Are you wrapping it yourself?  That would make a great Youtube video!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sweet then!
> 
> Are you wrapping it yourself?  That would make a great Youtube video!



lol.. I'm thinking of the youtube. 



Yeah, I'm wrapping myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, I got a nice little update for you all! Well, not the one I wanted.. It seems even if I order the products, two different places, with the SAME shipping, it'll flop on ya one way or another.. well.. Not really since FrozenCPU has one more day to get here. 2-3day shipping..
> 
> 
> But: Here you go!
> ...



Pure pr0n!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Pure pr0n!



I'm hoping to have the loop, temp loop, ready come Wednesday. IN the mm case.. all colored funny.. lol.. 

I hope I can get Tuesday and Wednesday off... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm hoping to have the loop, temp loop, ready come Wednesday. IN the mm case.. all colored funny.. lol..
> 
> I hope I can get Tuesday and Wednesday off... lol



Hope you do to, so you can get us more updates.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2010)

Know any good ways to do latching set-up for the side panels? I don't feel like "screwing" the whole side off every time I want to open it


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2010)

Velcro?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Velcro?



That would be different, but the side panels can cut off your foot if you don't hold it while unscrewing the screws.. So, I don't even want to know what would happen if I did that.. Plus, knowing me, I'd yank it and rattle the case apart..


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2010)

The other alternative I can think of is modding the case to accept the same kind of mounts you see on many kinds of home speaker grills:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-348


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> The other alternative I can think of is modding the case to accept the same kind of mounts you see on many kinds of home speaker grills:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-348



Thanks for the thoughts T-ski.. I was thinking of.. I still have my Cooler Master Case.. Almost taking it apart for the latching system... Don't know yet..


UPDATE.. well big one coming Saturday. I'll have all the plumbing ready to get the system under water!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

I know it's a day late.. 



Hey, what's this? 















Can it be? A Ek 480 block? 






















Oh, and my favorite... Just forgot to turn it to Micro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

thats hawt "insert drool smiley"


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks damn good CS! 

That backplate will look sick in your rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I know it's a day late..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, that looks awesome bro.  Truly awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats hawt "insert drool smiley"
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r6374116176d.gif





mlee49 said:


> Looks damn good CS!
> 
> That backplate will look sick in your rig.





Chicken Patty said:


> Yo, that looks awesome bro.  Truly awesome!



Thx's guys. More to come. I just finished the front panel. and now, I think I'm going to do the top, then go to bed.. Wake up early.. I have a feeling someone is going to be texting me up.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Thx's guys. More to come. I just finished the front panel. and now, I think I'm going to do the top, then go to bed.. Wake up early.. I have a feeling someone is going to be texting me up.. lol



Uh oh 

Get some rest while you can man, keep those updates coming.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uh oh
> 
> Get some rest while you can man, keep those updates coming.



Will do. came back over to get my camera body..  forgot it when I got the pictures on it! lol..


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I have a feeling someone is going to be texting me up.. lol



Booty call?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Booty call?



Hahaha... No.. lol


The last bit and going to bed. 

Front Panel






Bitspower black stop plug.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2010)

Wondering how easy that stuff is to work with...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Wondering how easy that stuff is to work with...



It's real easy to work with.. I just cut enough to go and trim with a razor. if I had a exacto-knife, i'd go and etch out the EK logo on the block.. but, since I can't find mine, I left it alone.. 

Just gotta make sure to use some heat.. if you don't the stuff still feels "flimzy" and can mess it up..

The front panel took me 3 times to place it right.. one of the corners had a "round edge" to it, I was using a side that I cut the block out of.. But, easy to take off, and place right.. just sticks nicely when heated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Loving it bro, good stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

*MORZ!*




































Now, why did I do the inner rad cover carbon and not the panel ones? Well, since I'm going to paint the inside, and casing silver, I want that to, Pop out, when it's in the silver environment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

O.O i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!



i mean, i knew it would look good, but damn, this is awesomness


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

i always have been a sucker for carbon fiber I like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't believe on how easy the stuff is to use.. I'll be doing a little post on it all when I get my next weekend off... we've been playing with the stuff the last two days.. Going to play with it some more, then grab some other stuff..


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 19, 2010)

going through this thread makes me want to take my cm690 apart and do some funky mods. 

Nice work 

If I may ask, where does one get a roll of carbon fiber like that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

think you can get it at mnpctech and such


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> going through this thread makes me want to take my cm690 apart and do some funky mods.
> 
> Nice work
> 
> If I may ask, where does one get a roll of carbon fiber like that?



FrozenCPU has a few different types out right now.. Sidewinder's is going to have Graphite, black and maybe something else by the end of the week. I know it's a firm Graphite and black.. I just can't remember if anything else.. 


Once, I get some more time off, I'll be making a thread about it.. Really easy to work with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Those last pics were pure sex   Looks amazing!


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Cp, what are you using to cut the Vinyl? Also are you heating it or something?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> Hey Cp, what are you using to cut the Vinyl? Also are you heating it or something?



Me?  You mean CS...


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, why did I do the inner rad cover carbon and not the panel ones? Well, since I'm going to paint the inside, and casing silver, I want that to, Pop out, when it's in the silver environment



Silver? Seriously?


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL Sorry yes, I mean CS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> Hey Cp, what are you using to cut the Vinyl? Also are you heating it or something?




I'm using a box cutter to cut the vinyl to size, and a pair of house scissors to cut the amount needed.




Thrackan said:


> Silver? Seriously?



Reasoning for silver, is to make the carbon fiber "pop" out.. You think I should keep black still? I'm still thinking, so it's not going to be set in stone


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm using a box cutter to cut the vinyl to size, and a pair of house scissors to cut the amount needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a nice red? Silver is so ordinary imho...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> How about a nice red? Silver is so ordinary imho...



To me, I see to much of the following.


Blue-black
Black
Black-red
Silver


But, due to the board, I really don't want to go away from anything.. I'm not a fan of the black-red craze that is going on.. So, I'm keeping with the board I have now. Just in the air still with color.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, I see to much of the following.
> 
> 
> Blue-black
> ...



White would match the boards scheme. Light blue would be too baby-ish imho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> White would match the boards scheme. Light blue would be too baby-ish imho.




I was thinking of white. The only thing that is off setting.. Black frame, painted white.. I know primer is going to be used, but do you think that the stuff isn't going to show out? Meaning.. going from a dark color to a light..

Yeah, baby blue would just blah.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I was thinking of white. The only thing that is off setting.. Black frame, painted white.. I know primer is going to be used, but do you think that the stuff isn't going to show out? Meaning.. going from a dark color to a light..
> 
> Yeah, baby blue would just blah.



Depends on whether you can sand through the layer of black. White on plain steel (or alum) should be great. White after black is hard indeed, but the effect would be most rewarding in my head.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Depends on whether you can sand through the layer of black. White on plain steel (or alum) should be great. White after black is hard indeed, but the effect would be most rewarding in my head.



Well, I can see what I can do.. I know it shouldn't be hard to do. The case is just a frame anymore.. with the back and bottom the most "filled" area of black.. 

I think that white might work out and make worth of the board.. then blue tubing? I have black, but that's just to have in case..


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I can see what I can do.. I know it shouldn't be hard to do. The case is just a frame anymore.. with the back and bottom the most "filled" area of black..
> 
> I think that white might work out and make worth of the board.. then blue tubing? I have black, but that's just to have in case..



Hmm, I'd see about the tubing after the case is white  See how it looks.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, I see to much of the following.
> 
> 
> Blue-black
> ...



Alot of red and black thanks to Evga.  The SR2 and Classified boards went perfectly with Dominator GT's. 

I'm rockin Gigabyte Blue and white, it seems to be ok for now but I may have to ask POS_PC to paint my board 

When are you gonna be completely 100% done with this build? Or will it just evolve to the monster we all know it will be?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Alot of red and black thanks to Evga.  The SR2 and Classified boards went perfectly with Dominator GT's.
> 
> I'm rockin Gigabyte Blue and white, it seems to be ok for now but I may have to ask POS_PC to paint my board
> 
> When are you gonna be completely 100% done with this build? Or will it just evolve to the monster we all know it will be?



POS, dones one hell of a job on mobos! lol.. 

Yeah, the factor of red and black does have a lot to do with the evga, and Crosshair's... But, hey, if you like it, go with it.. 

The system is almost done.. I got a trick up my sleeve on buttons. I got all the parts, just gotta get the case painted, and I'm done. 


Paint case,
Carbon fiber panels
Cut hole for window
Put in.

That's all left.. Not a lot, just gotta get it done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

CS is keeping it real with the box cutter !!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm playing around guys.

Koolance CPU-360 block

*[BEFORE]*






*[AFTER]*


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 27, 2010)

Do the fittings!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Do the fittings!



I would love to see how that looks, should be interesting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Do the fittings!



lol.. that would take some patients to do... I could try one and see.. tomorrow.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. that would take some patients to do... I could try one and see.. tomorrow.. lol



Please do.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

I played around with doing the full barb.. PITRMFA.. If you don't know what that means.. Blah is what makes me think of it.. I'm one for it, but it's not as nice as this

















I think, if I do it with that.. It might look quite well with the right tubing.. I have black now, but a light blue might be nice..


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably too much time for such little gain. Nice work though!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Probably too much time for such little gain. Nice work though!!



I like doing the compressions, but the barb isn't worth the time.. spending an hour or so trying to do it... I mean, I found the easy way, but it's a B1TCH to try and line it up all right... The compressions are nice in my eye.. could even sand down the barbs and paint them white? lol or gray?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm thinking that my rad needs a coat of this.  Is it reusable?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> i'm thinking that my rad needs a coat of this.  Is it reusable?



it loses its muster once you take it off, but you can still heat it back up probably on something.. I was going to do my 480 rad, but RM didn't like it... lol


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 28, 2010)

I think it's just the ugly yellow spot ruining the mojo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I think it's just the ugly yellow spot ruining the mojo.



well, if you cut small thin pieces of it, then you can do it, rap it around the barb.. but as a whole, it's just not worth the time to try and find a right way to do it and not make it look stupid.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2010)

*I think I need to start a Carbon fiber thread... lol*

Well, I got a nice little thing to update you with.

*EVGA High-flow bracket*













I think I'll use my beats to start a thread on this vinyl... I mean.. These just need to be the stepping stone of a thread!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, it's been over a month and nothing.. that's all going to change! lol.. I got:

Metal coming in to replace the top and the back end.. Going to do something different for the Top now...

Switches for everything coming in and sleeved

Going to order the Pedestal... Wait.. what? Pedestal... 


Now, here is where my mind goes crazy...

The back end will be switched.. I'm turning around the case. Now, instead of it being a left side open, it'll be a right side.. Reason.. I'm going to be placing the loop in the pedestal along with the psu.. This way, I can have a water loop that I can move around whenever I want.. If I don't want the water loop, take the pedestal off, and add the wheels.. Easy as pie right?
That's going to mean that the loop will be easier to place due to it being closer together... I just don't know..


should it be via the mobo reversed...


Pump>Rad (480)>CPU>MOBO block>Rad (120 or 140)>GPU>PUMP    ???


Also, due to me taking out that top, with the four fans.. I'm going to add something else.. some Smoke acrylic.. That way, you look down.. light it up, and see the system... The Smoked acrylic will also be on the side of the case.. 


As for fans.. I'm going to be adding... well still thinking.. of the pedestal having the new silverstone air penetrators.. I was thinking that might be nice on the rad.. don't know... ???


That's it for now.. I should have off Tuesday and Wednesday.. if so, I'm going to try and do the two panels.. If the metal gets in..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2010)

ooooooooh interresting 

finally something is happening here 

that radstand/peidestal, didnt it have room for 2 480 rads?

even one good 480 would be more than enough for your hw imo

and doing the rig inverted is gonna be very nice 

looking forward to next update man


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ooooooooh interresting
> 
> finally something is happening here
> 
> ...



It does have room for 2 480's... but, I am going to have a "blanket" effect happening with the pedestal. Where the fans from the left side, blow more air into the rad.. since I'll have a "pull" fan set up on the rad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It does have room for 2 480's... but, I am going to have a "blanket" effect happening with the pedestal. Where the fans from the left side, blow more air into the rad.. since I'll have a "pull" fan set up on the rad.



Update coming by Monday. pedestal will be here today!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2010)

*Update:*

Well, it's not water... But, it's a start..































Yeah, the raven is a mess. THe MSI boards been a b1tch since the other PSU burned up.. Plus, I was thinking heavily about placing the pedestal under the raven for a while now.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

That pedestal looks awesome.  I am so debating whether I should go crazy water and get one of those whenever I do


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

naaaaaaiiiicceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naaaaaaiiiicceeeeeeeeeeee



I'm hoping that the weather isn't bad come Thursday/friday.. If good, I'll be placing the MM case up and working with the pedestal on it.. 

I got also Next Tuesday/Wednesday.. Then it's work til mid Janurary


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

I have the same Enermax fans and really love them


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have the same Enermax fans and really love them



They are good fans.. But, I don't know how it will do via a rad... They push the air, just not in the direction that is needed.. lol

I think I'm going to go and grab 4/8 of the new Silverstone Air Pens... See how they do..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> They are good fans.. But, I don't know how it will do via a rad... They push the air, just not in the direction that is needed.. lol
> 
> I think I'm going to go and grab 4/8 of the new Silverstone Air Pens... See how they do..



Well, I've thought about it.. and after looking at the static pressures of a few fans.. The Air Pens being one, I came to the terms of buying 






The Excalibur just seems to be the best bet.. I found them a LOT cheaper then what you find from PPC or Frozen.. With just a little less Static Pressure then the San Ace's, and at 30dbs, it seems the best bet... I'll also have the 4 Enermax fans on the other side pushing more air over and around the box.. 

So, what I need to do now:


Make back for case (mounting the mobo tray now inverted)
Make top for case (house the Blu-ray, 3 buttons and something else)
Bottom to have cut out for water loop


I also have a thought about the side panel.. researching it now.. 

should have some stuff going next Tuesday-Wednesday.. After that, it's work til early January..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2010)

looks like a nice fan 

cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like a nice fan
> 
> cant wait to see what you come up with



Thinking of something like this...








^^^^ 
Ordered... lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, tomorrow I start my 16 days of work.. so, here is what I get to go with..

Got the quick connects in. So, I made a panel that can use all of it together.. the Two connects and the fill port (once I find it again..).


















The problem I found on getting the Chipset ran, is that it was a tight bend from the block to the CPU... after about an hour of moving it all around, using different set-ups, that was probably the best to go without a kink.. 

Now, for the hinges..












I'm most likely going to use two on one side and then the other two on the other.. I'll see if one on each side will work, but I'm thinking dew to how small and flimsy they are, it will be best to do it the way the first picture shows.

I'm really thinking of taking the two fans from the bottom out.. placing acrylic over the whole and see under.. The 10 fans in the bottom, the three from the front, I don't know if I should really need those two now..


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally missed the water box update.  Nice touch there. 

I'm thinking of dumping the Obsidian and going with a bench setup with a killer 9x120mm radiator/pump stand.

MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Totally missed the water box update.  Nice touch there.
> 
> I'm thinking of dumping the Obsidian and going with a bench setup with a killer 9x120mm radiator/pump stand.
> 
> MOAR PICS!!!!



that would be nice!

lol... I could add that rad on the side panel.. but, I'm thinking of something else.. lol.. two swifty 420 rads inside the box, t-line from the pump to each rad, then t-line from the rad to quick connect.. lol.. be "small" enough to do it, and would cost a little more then one SR1..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> that would be nice!
> 
> lol... I could add that rad on the side panel.. but, I'm thinking of something else.. lol.. two swifty 420 rads inside the box, t-line from the pump to each rad, then t-line from the rad to quick connect.. lol.. be "small" enough to do it, and would cost a little more then one SR1..



Well.. Swifty came to the rescue.. lol.. I've ordered two of them Threw Gary..  Two 420 rads cooling the system.. lol.. I'm insane.. I'll be now using the Enermax's still.. lol.. I'm going to be having a big sale at the middle of January.. lol..


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Addiction defined


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Addiction defined



If I would get a week, or even 4 days off.. I'd have this done.. lol.. But, since works likes to give me more hours.. 120+, then I tend to think more and more.. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got the text.. UPS is out delivering my Two panels.. I should have a update by Wednesday on it all!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 3, 2011)

dude!!
i really really love your build log, in first place i though''wtf are you doing with such expensive case, but know it rokck man, i also really love that carbon on that koolance cpu block, and water blocks, plz keep up the great work, i'm jealous!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Well more stuff going on!

Thanks for the words Arnoo1. Yeah, I'm strange for wanting to place a drill and saw to that case.. But, I got a idea, and it's coming along!

Now, I added 4 more CM Excalibur to the rad set up.. So, I ended up doing it on all rad's.. Wait.. all rads? I forgot to add the link to Your PC ATM. I went with getting 2 Swifty 420 rads.. Why? Why not? You got the room.. Why not Sr1's?, or another Gene2 Xtreme? Simple.. Size.. As you can tell from this next picture







Yeah, one of the Gene2's or Sr1's would be just as wide as the swiftech and 25mm fans.. So, I go with adding the two rads and set up on fans.






Now, I went with wiring them like that to see what would look better.. having the fan tied together at the top, or bottom of the rads. I think the bottom looks better.. But, this is far from the finished product.. Since, every panel will be wrapped in the carbon fiber.. lol 



















I like the bottom over the top.. Even the second to last picture shows how well it does. I grabbed a few Duel 3-4 pin connectors So, it wont' be a problem on how it goes... 

I'm going to mess around come tomorrow Probably.. Maybe.. lol.. I've ordered the rad covers.. Plus I believe that I'll be cutting the front and back fan wholes to make way for 140mm fans instead of the 120mm...


Forgot.. I powered up the fans


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2011)

Still making use of that CPU block I see


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

Binge said:


> Still making use of that CPU block I see



Oh yeah! I love that block. I can't wait to get the case set for water! bleeding the case will be a b1tch probably.. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, due to the weather.. PITA... I did a little playing with the barbs from the inside.. I've found one thing.. The Enzotech barbs aren't going to work together.. Not that they are broken.. They just are to.. "long" to work in the box now.. But, you got an Enzotech, and a Bitspower Fatboy, your all set.. Like this..


















as you can see at the bottom, I only had 2 fatboys, so it wasn't going to work out at the bottom quite right.. but, I got quick stops so, it'll work to show..







Now, I got something in the oven.. lol.. I was thinking of how the psu was going to set.. Yeah, we got it on the side, but it's not as great.. So.. Why... Not... This?


















I'm liking the "angle" look to it.. Makes it "different"

Well, I got that in the oven, and I also got.. Grabbing some metal frames.. Making it a smaller build.. Right now it's 33x24" That's one tall SOB.. and due to that, there is ALOT of space that won't be used.. A lot? I mean no bay drives, no optical drives.. Just two ssd's behind the mobo tray.. So... why not cut 9" from the case and make it a full 24x24" case again?

Thoughts? I'm all open to them! I got a metal store that will cut it no problem!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

I love what you are doing with this dude.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks CP. That means a lot.

I will say, that I thought it over.. my 3h nap and now at work.. I'm going to do the 15" box for the case it self.. Why not? 

I got a email sent to the metal store to see if they can do something for me.. If not, I'll be going to Home Depot to use up my gift cards.. lol


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2011)

Just curious: how are the fans facing?  The reason I ask is due to the layout of the loop you have now.  I was imagining before that all the fans were facing one direction, say sucking air in from the left side of the case and blowing it all out the right.  If that's the setup. then the water in the rad on the right will get heated somewhat by the exhaust from the rad on the left.  I think this can be done more effectively by not using the splitters, going through the rad on the right, then the rad on the left.

I suppose if you have them both facing in, the then eight fans will have to exhaust into the case, which would push the air up (working with the hot air naturally rising).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Just curious: how are the fans facing?  The reason I ask is due to the layout of the loop you have now.  I was imagining before that all the fans were facing one direction, say sucking air in from the left side of the case and blowing it all out the right.  If that's the setup. then the water in the rad on the right will get heated somewhat by the exhaust from the rad on the left.  I think this can be done more effectively by not using the splitters, going through the rad on the right, then the rad on the left.
> 
> I suppose if you have them both facing in, the then eight fans will have to exhaust into the case, which would push the air up (working with the hot air naturally rising).



I have them in a pull set up. I have the fan from the front, and from the back, blowing air in, while the 8 fans are pulling the air out.

Then, for the case, I'll most likely have 2 fans, blowing air into the case. Then, I'll have an exhaust fan at the back of the case.. I don't know yet about the top panel.. I scrapped the whole bay drive thing.. all I know so far is that it might hold the buttons.. even though I prefer the buttons even hidden..


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, the front and rear fans won't be able to keep up with the volume of air pushed out by the other eight.  It will end up pulling air down & out of the case which seems kinda backwards.  The case air will be warmed up a little bit by components inside it as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, the front and rear fans won't be able to keep up with the volume of air pushed out by the other eight.  It will end up pulling air down & out of the case which seems kinda backwards.  The case air will be warmed up a little bit by components inside it as well.



How I want to do it is this.. have two separate zones.. there will be a top. that will be placed on the mm pedestal. So, it'll be w box all its own. Just 2 quick connects, a fill port will be on that top/bottom of the case.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2011)

Then I definitely think the fans on the front and rear will be unmatched.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Then I definitely think the fans on the front and rear will be unmatched.  Just my $.02.



You know I don't mind the 2 cent's.. just gotta find out where your going at.. Since I'm not at work anymore, not for another 4h.. 









Or









the fans on the second case is blowing air from the bottom.. I'm thinking of doing this.. and this is where the second one comes into view..

Remember a while back.. i got metal risers.. a bunch of different sizes... Why not this.. set the case up at the bottom with that? lol.. I know, it's crazy.. but why not? lol

The first one is what I'm going towards.. That's what I was talking about.. Now, TSki, what's your words?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2011)

I was thinking more like this:






Rad B gets rid of some heat and rad A gets rid of the rest.  Or you can have both of them blow in and up into the case, and let the case fans be the exhaust.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I was thinking more like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/waterbox.jpg
> 
> Rad B gets rid of some heat and rad A gets rid of the rest.  Or you can have both of them blow in and up into the case, and let the case fans be the exhaust.



I get were your going at.. Basically the same way that I was going to do. Before the idea of myself having that second rad..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I was thinking more like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/waterbox.jpg
> 
> Rad B gets rid of some heat and rad A gets rid of the rest.  Or you can have both of them blow in and up into the case, and let the case fans be the exhaust.



Quoted again.. lol

I've thought about it, and thought about it while I was carbon fiber'in the 3 rad grills... I want to go back to the way I had it before.. 1 rad... Reason being.. I was wanting the pedestal to be a all-in-one water unit.. I have it all together, to where I can just move it to someone else's case.. So, I'm going back to it.. SO, it'll have the "blanket" effect on air. I'll be making the box come next week, and hook it to my case, to show how it works out..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2011)

Got something for people to look at..


Case Idea: Please Vote


----------

